# 2016 Summer Transfer Thread - Help Find Joel A New Club



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Arsenal*
In: Granit Xhaka (Gladbach, 33 mil), Kelechi Nwakali (Diamond Football Academy, 2.8 mil), Takuma Asano (Sanfrecce Hiroshima, 3.4 mil), Rob Holding (Bolton, 2.5 mil), Lucas Perez (Deportivo La Coruna, 17 mil), Shkodran Mustafi (Valencia, 35 mil)
Out: Tomas Rosicky, Mathieu Flamini, Ilias Chatzitheodoridis (Released), Mikel Arteta (Retired), Ryan Huddart (Eastleigh, Loan), Jon Toral (Granada, Loan), Isaac Hayden (Newcastle. 2.5 mil), Daniel Crowley (Oxford United, Loan), Wellington Silva (Fluminense, 2.5 mil), Julio Pleguezuelo (Mallorca, Loan), Stefan O'Connor (MVV Maastricht, Loan), Tafari Moore (Utrecht, Loan), Joel Campbell (Sporting CP, Loan), Takuma Asano (Stuttgart, Loan), Serge Gnabry (Werder Bremen, 5 mil), Jack Wilshere (Bournemouth, Loan), Glen Kamara (Colchester United, Loan)

*Bournemouth*
In: Emerson Hyndman (Fulham, Free), Nathan Ake (Chelsea, Loan), Lewis Cook (Leeds, 6 mil), Jordon Ibe (Liverpool, 15 mil), Mark Travers (Shamrock Rovers, Free), Mikael Ndjoli, (Millwall, Free), Lys Mousset (Le Havre, 5.5 mil), Thomas Evrard (Charleroi, Free), Marc Wilson (Stoke, 2 mil), Brad Smith (Liverpool, 3 mil), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal, Loan)
Out: Jayden Stockley (Aberdeen, Free), Sylvain Distin, Stephane Zubar, Josh Carmichael, Mason Walsh, Jon Muleba (Released), Tommy Elphick (Aston Villa, 3 mil), Matt Ritchie (Newcastle, 10 mil), Glenn Murray (Brighton, Loan), Lee Tomlin (Bristol City, 3 mil), Joe Quigley, Baily Cargill (Gillingham, Loan), Matt Butcher, Ben Whitfield (Yeovil Town, Loan), Jordan Green (Newport County, Loan), Shaun MacDonald (Wigan, Undisc), Josh Wakefield (Aldershot, Free), Harry Cornick (Leyton Orient, Loan), Rhoys Wiggins (Birmingham City, Loan), Eunan O'Keane (Leeds, Undisc)

*Burnley*
In: Jimmy Dunne (Manchester United, Free), Johann Berg Gudmundsson (Charlton, 2.5 mil), Nick Pope (Charlton, 1 mil), Robbie Leitch (Motherwell, Free), Jamie Thomas (Bolton, Undisc), Jon Flanagan (Liverpool, Loan), Steven Defour (Anderlecht, 7.5 mil), Jeff Hendrick (Derby, 10 mil)
Out: Joey Barton, Matt Gilks, Alex Robinson (Rangers, Free), Jason Gilchrist (FC United, Free), Michael Duff (Retired), Luke Conlan, Danijel Nizic (Morecambe, Free), Steven Hewitt (Accrington Stanley, Free), Brandon Wilson (Perth Glory, Free), Jamie Thomas (Ayr United, Loan), Chris Long (Fleetwood Town, Loan), George Green, Luke Hendrie (Kilmarnock, Loan), David Jones (Sheffield Wednesday, Undisc), Matthew Taylor (Northampton Town, Free), Lloyd Dyer (Burton Albion, Free), Alex Whitmore (Morecambe, Loan), Josh Ginnelly (Walsall, Loan), Rouwen Hennings (Dusseldorf, Loan), Lukas Jutkiewicz (Birmingham City, Loan), Tom Anderson (Chesterfield, Loan), Daniel Lafferty (Sheffield United, Loan), Fredrik Ulvestad (Charlton, Loan), Cameron Dummigan (Oldham Athletic, Undisc)

*Chelsea*
In: Michy Batshuayi (Marseille, 33 mil), N'Golo Kante (Leicester City, 32 mil), Juan Castillo (Ajax, Free), Charlie Brown (Ipswich, Free), Nya Kirby (Tottenham, Free), Juan Familio-Castillo (Ajax, Free), Eduardo (Dinamo, Undisc), Marcos Alonso (Fiorentina, 23 mil), David Luiz (Paris St-Germain, 32 mil)
Out: Marco Amelia, Kevin Wright (Released), Stipe Perica (Udinese, 3.4 mil), Domingos Quina (West Ham, Free), Nathan Ake (Bournemouth, Loan), Mitchell Beeney, Alex Davey (Crawley Town, Loan), Reece Mitchell (Chesterfield, Free), Jeremie Boga, Victor Angban (Granada, Loan), Tomas Kalas, Lucas Piazon (Fulham, Loan), John Swift (Reading, Free), Kasey Palmer (Huddersfield Town, Loan), Joao Rodriguez (Independiente Santa Fe, Loan), Matej Delac, Islam Feruz (Mouscron, Loan), Baba Rahman (Schalke, Loan), Papy Djilobodji (Sunderland, 8 mil), Tammy Abraham (Bristol City, Loan), Jordan Hughton (Doncaster, Loan), Bertrand Traore (Ajax, Loan), Danilo Pantic (Excelsior, Loan), Michael Hector (Frankfurt, Loan), Izzy Brown (Rotherham, Loan), Jamal Blackman (Wycombe, Loan), Mohammed Salah (Roma, 12.75 mil), Alex Kiwomya (Crewe, Loan), Marko Marin (Olympiacos, 2.5 mil), Mario Pasalic (AC Milan, Loan), Cristian Cuevas (STVV, Loan), Kenneth Onumero (Alanyaspor, Loan), Nathan Baxter (Met Police FC, Loan), Dion Conroy (Aldershot, Loan), Christian Atsu (Newcastle, Loan), Juan Cuadrado (Juventus, Loan), Jake Clarke-Salter, Charlie Colkett (Bristol Rovers, Loan)

*Crystal Palace*
In: Andros Townsend (Newcastle, 13 mil), Steve Mandanda (Marseille, Free), James Tomkins (West Ham, 10 mil), Christian Benteke (Liverpool, 26.5 mil)
Out: David Gregory (Cambridge United, Free), Emmanuel Adebayor, Reise Allassani, Marouane Chamakh, Connor Dymond, Spencer Forte, Brede Hangeland, William Hoare, Adrian Mariappa, Patrick McCarthy, Oliver Pain, Christian Scales (Released), Dwight Gayle (Newcastle, 10 mil), Christopher Kettings (Oldham Athletic, Free), Yannick Bolasie (Everton, 25 mil), Alex McCarthy (Southampton, Undisc), Jake Gray (Luton Town, Free), Andreas Breimyr (Viking, Free), Matthew George (Lewes, Free), David Gregory (Cambridge United, Free), Jerome Binnon-Williams (Peterborough, Undisc), Mile Jedinak (Aston Villa, 4 mil), Freddie Ladapo (Oldham Athletic, Loan), Jonny Williams (Ipswich Town, Loan), Sullay Kaikai (Brentford, Loan), Hiram Boateng (Bristol Rovers, Loan), Ryan Inniss (Southend United, Loan), Keshi Anderson (Bolton, Loan)

*Everton*
In: Bassala Sambou (Coventry City, Free), Chris Renshaw (Oldham, Free), Maarten Steklenburg (Fulham, 1 mil), Idrissa Gueye (Aston Villa, 7.2 mil), Ashley Williams (Swansea, 9 mil), Yannick Bolasie (Crystal Palace, 25 mil), Dominic Calvert-Lewin (Sheffield United, 1.5 mil), Enner Valencia (West Ham, Loan)
Out: Tim Howard (Colorado Rapids, Free), Aidan Graham, Tony Hibbert, Leon Osman, Felipe Mattioni, Jindrich Stanek, James Graham (Released), Jordan Thorniley (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Russell Griffiths (Cheltenham Town, Loan), Conor Grant (Ipswich Town, Loan), John Stones (Manchester City, 47.5 mil), Luke Garbutt (Wigan, Loan), Steven Kinsella (St Patricks, Free), Brendan Galloway (West Brom, Loan), Steven Pienaar (Sunderland, Free), Spencer Myers (Fleetwood Town, Free), Ryan Ledson (Oxford United, Undisc), Shani Tarashaj (Frankfurt, Loan), Aiden McGeady (Preston, Loan)

*Hull*
In: Will Mannion (AFC Wimbledon, Free), Jonathan Edwards (Peterborough, Free), James Weir (Manchester United, Undisc), Will Keane (Manchester United, 1 mil), Dieumerci Mbokani (Dynamo Kyiv, Loan), Markus Henriksen (AZ, Loan), Ryan Mason (Tottenham, 10 mil), David Marshall (Cardiff, 3.5 mil)
Out: Ben Clappison (York City, Free), Ryan Taylor (Released), Sone Aluko (Fulham, Free), Max Clark (Cambridge United, Loan), Rory Watson (North Ferriby United, Loan), Mohamed Diame (Newcastle, 4.5 mil), Calaum Jahraldo-Martin (Oldham, Free)

*Leicester City*
In: Ron-Robert Zieler (Hannover, 2.5 mil), Luis Hernandez (Sporting, Free), Raul Uche (Rayo, Free) Nampalys Mendy (Nice, 12 mil), Ahmed Musa (CKSA Moscow, 16.5 mil), Bartosz Kapustka (Cracovia Krakow, 7.6 mil), Islam Slimani (Sporting CP, 25 mil)
Out: Dean Hammond (Sheffield United, Free), Andrej Kramaric (Hoffenheim, 8.5 mil), Kyle Bailey, Jack Barmby, Aaron Hassall, Michael Kelly, Keenan King, Harry Panayiotou, Mark Schwarzer, Max Smith-Varnam (Released), Jacob Blyth (Motherwell, Free), N'Golo Kante (Chelsea, 32 mil), Johnny Maddinson (Yeovil Town, Free), Ryan Watson (Barnet, Free), Joe Dodoo (Rangers, Free), Elliot Percival (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Paul Konchesky (Gillingham, Free), Michael Cain (Blackpool, Loan), Hamza Choudhury (Burton Albion, Loan), Callum Elder (Brentford, Free), Ritchie De Laet (Aston Villa, 2 mil), Liam Moore (Reading, 1 mil), Tom Lawrence (Ipswich Town, Loan), Gokhan Inler (Besiktas, Undisc)

*Liverpool*
In: Joel Matip (Schalke, Free), Loris Karius (Mainz, 4.7 mil), Sadio Mane (Southampton, 35 mil), Ragnar Klavan (Augsburg, 4.2 mil), Georginio Wijnaldum (Newcastle, 23 mil), Alex Manninger (Augsburg, Free), Nathaniel Phillips (Bolton, Free)
Out: Jerome Sinclair (Watford, Tribunal), Jordan Rossiter (Rangers, 250k), Daniel Trickett-Smith (Sacramento Republic, Free), Tom Brewitt, William Marsh, Alex O'Hanlon, Jose Enrique, Samed Yesil, Andrew Firth (Released), João Carlos Teixeira (Porto, 250k), Danny Ward (Huddersfield, Loan), Sergi Canos (Norwich City, 2.5 mil), Jordon Ibe (Bournemouth, 15 mil), Martin Skrtel (Fenerbahce, 5 mil), Ryan Fulton (Chesterfield, Loan), Lawrence Vigouroux (Swindon Town, 400k), Kristof Polgar (Szombathely, Free), Adam Bogdan (Wigan, Loan), Joe Allen (Stoke, 13 mil), Jon Flanagan (Burnley, Loan), Allan (Hertha Berlin, Loan), Lloyd Jones (Swindon Town, Loan), Ryan McLaughlin (Oldham, Free), Kolo Toure (Celtic, Free), Ryan Kent (Barnsley, Loan), Dan Cleary (Birmingham, Free), Jack Dunn (Morecambe, Loan), Christian Benteke (Crystal Palace, 26.5 mil), Brad Smith (Bournemouth, 3 mil), Taiwo Awoniyi (NEC Nijmegen, Loan), Sam Hart (Liverpool, Loan), Luis Alberto (Lazio, 4.2 mil), Andre Wisdom (RB Salzburg, Loan), Mario Balotelli (Nice, Free), Lazar Markovic (Sporting CP, Loan)

*Manchester City*
In: Ilkay Gundogan (Dortmund, 20 mil), Aaron Mooy (Melbourne City, Undisc), Nolito (Celta, 14 mil), Oleksandr Zinchenko (FC Ufa, 1.7 mil), Benjamin Garre (Velez, Undisc), Lorenzo Gonzalez (Servette, Undisc), Leroy Sane (Schalke, 37 mil), Gabriel Jesus (Palmeiras, 27 mil), Marlos Moreno (Atletico Nacional, 4.75 mil), Geronimo Rulli (Maldonado, 4 mil), John Stones (Everton, 47.5 mil), Pablo Mari (Gimnastic, Undisc), Claudio Bravo (Barcelona, 13.5 mil)
Out: Richard Wright (Retired), Charlie Albinson, Sam Tattum (Released), Mathias Bossaerts (Oostende, Free), Seko Fofana (Udinese, 3 mil), Jack Byrne (Blackburn, Loan), Florian Lejeune (Eibar, 1.2 mil), Luke Braatan, Anthony Caceres (Melbourne City, Loan), Aaron Mooy (Huddersfield Town, Loan), Ruben Sobrino, Manu Garcia (Alaves, Loan), Ashley Smith-Brown, Thomas Agyepong, David Faupala, Brandon Barker, Kean Bryan (NAC Breda, Loan), Yaw Yeobah, Enes Unal, Bersant Celina (Twente, Loan), Marlos Moreno (Deportivo, Loan), Geronimo Rulli (Real Sociedad, 5.9 mil), Martin Demichelis (Espanyol, Free), George Glendon (Fleetwood Town, Loan), Pablo Mari (Girona, Loan), Edin Dzeko (Roma, 9.3 mil), Divine Naah (Nordsjaelland, Loan), Nathaniel Oseni (Prespa Birlik, Free), Ernest Agyiri (Valerenga, Loan), Callum Bullock (Crewe, Loan), Oleksandr Zinchenko (PSV, Loan), Joe Hart (Torino, Loan), Wilfried Bony (Stoke, Loan), Samir Nasri (Sevilla, Loan), Shay Facey (Heerenveen, Loan), Eliaquim Mangala (Valencia, Loan), Kean Bryan (Bury, Loan), Jason Denayer (Sunderland, Loan)

*Manchester United*
In: Eric Bailly (Villarreal, 30 mil), Zlatan Ibrahimovic (PSG, Free), Henrikh Mkhitaryan (Dortmund, 31.5 mil), Paul Pogba (Juventus, 89 mil)
Out: George Dorrington (Huddersfield Town, Free), Oliver Rathbone (Rochdale, Free), Victor Valdes (Middlesbrough, Free), Nick Powell (Wigan, Free), Jimmy Dunne (Burnley, Free), Ashley Fletcher (West Ham, Free), Tyler Reid (Swansea, Undisc), Guillermo Varela (Frankfurt, Loan), Patrick McNair, Donald Love (Sunderland, 5.5 mil), Adnan Januzaj (Sunderland, Loan), Tyler Blackett (Reading, 1 mil), Cameron Borthwick-Jackson (Wolves, Loan), James Wilson (Derby, Loan), Joe Rothwell (Oxford Utd, Free), Andreas Pereira (Granada, Loan), James Weir (Hull, Undisc), Will Keane (Hull, 1 mil), Dean Henderson (Grimsby, Loan)

*Middlesbrough*
In: Viktor Fischer (Ajax, 4 mil), Bernardo Espinosa (Sporting Gijon, Free), Marten de Roon (Atalanta, 12 mil), Victor Valdes (Manchester United, Free), Antonio Barragan (Valencia, 2.3 mil), Jordan McGhee (Hearts, Loan), Gaston Ramirez (Southampton, Free), Alvaro Negredo (Valencia, Loan), Brad Guzan (Aston Villa, Free), Fabio (Cardiff, 2 mil), Adama Traore (Aston Villa, Undisc)
Out: Rhys Williams (Perth Glory, Free), Luke Coddington (Huddersfield Town, Free), Damia Abella, Jonathan Woodgate, Andre Bennett (Released), Jordan Jones (Kilmarnock, Free), Jonathan Burn (Kilmarnock, Loan), Connor Ripley (Oldham Athletic, Loan), Harry Chapman (Sheffield United, Loan), Brad Fewster (Hartlepool, Loan), Brad Halliday (Cambridge United, Undisc), Mustapha Carayol (Nottingham Forest, Free), Albert Adomah (Aston Villa, Undisc), Alex Baptiste (Preston, Loan), Adam Reach (Sheffield Wednesday, 5 mil), Dael Fry (Rotherham, Loan)

*Southampton*
In: Nathan Redmond (Norwich, 11 mil), Pierre-Emile Hojbjerg (Bayern Munich, 12.7 mil), Alex McCarthy (Crystal Palace, Undisc), Jeremy Pied (OGC Nice, Free), Stuart Taylor (Leeds, Free)
Out: Kyle Clinton, Oskar Cvjeticanin, Jani Korhonen, Jake Hallett, Stuart Wilkin (Released), Kelvin Davis (Retired), Juanmi (Real Sociedad, 4.2 mil), Victor Wanyama (Spurs, 11 mil), Sadio Mane (Liverpool, 35 mil), Jason McCarthy (Walsall, Loan), Graziano Pelle (Shandong Lueng, 13 mil), Gaston Ramirez (Middlesborough, Free), Paulo Gazza.... (Rayo Vallecano, Loan), Bevis Mugabi, Joe Lea (Yeovil Town, Free), Jordan Turnbull (Coventry City, Undisc), Sam Gallagher (Blackburn, Loan), Will Britt (Salisbury, Free)

*Stoke City*
In: Ramadan Sobhi (Ahly, 4.25 mil), Joe Allen (Liverpool, 13 mil), Ryan Sweeney (Wimbledon, 250k), Niklas Jokelainen (AC Oulu Akademi, Loan), Lee Grant (Derby County, Loan), Wilfried Bony (Manchester City, Loan), Bruno Martins Indi (Porto, Loan), Cameron McJannett (Luton Town, Undisc)
Out: Ben Barber (York City, Free), Edward Dryden, Ryan O'Reilly, Peter Odemwingie, Petros Skapetis, Mason Watkins-Clark (Released), Steve Sidwell (Brighton, Free), Yusuf Coban (Hoffenheim, Free), Dominic Kurasik (Brentford, Free), Mark Waddington (Kilmarnock, Undisc), Marc Wilson (Bournemouth, 2 mil), Moha El Ouriachi, George Waring (Shrewsbury, Loan), Bobby Moseley (Solihull, Free), Chris Marques (Nottingham Forest, Free), Toby Wells (Aberdeen, Free), Oliver Roberts (Fleetwood Town, Free), Philipp Wolschield (Wolfsburg, Loan), Joselu (Deportivo La Coruna, Loan)

*Sunderland*
In: Papy Djilobodji (Chelsea, 8 mil), Patrick McNair, Donald Love (Manchester United, 5.5 mil), Adnan Januzaj (Manchester United, Loan), Ben Mbunga Kimpioka (IK Sirius, Undisc), Steven Pienaar (Everton, Free), Javier Manquillo (Atletico Madrid, Loan), Didier Ndong (Lorient, 13 mil), Jason Denayer (Manchester City, Loan)
Out: Liam Agnew, Dylan McEvoy, Wes Brown, Avis Ganiyu, Greg Purvis, David Lowrie, Steve Harper (Released), Mikael Mandron (Eastleigh, Free), Danny Graham (Blackburn, Free), Santiago Vergini (Boca, 750k), Martin Smith (Kilmarnock, Free), Steven Fletcher (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Sebastian Coates (Sporting CP, Loan), Emanuele Giaccherini (Napoli, 1.2 mil), Adam Matthews (Bristol City, Loan), Will Buckley (Sheffield Wednesday, Loan), Liam Bridcutt (Leeds, Undisc), Jordi Gomez (Wigan, Free), Valentin Roberge (Limassol, Free), Younes Kaboul (Watford, 3.4 mil)

*Swansea City*
In: Tom Plezier (Brabant, Free), Leroy Fer (Queens Park Rangers, 4.7 mil), Mike Van Der Hoorn (Ajax, 2 mil), Tyler Reid (Manchester United, Undisc), George Byers (Watford, Free), Mark Birighitti (Newcastle Jets, Free), Fernando Llorente (Sevilla, 5 mil), Borja Baston (Atletico Madrid, 15.5 mil)
Out: Eder (Lille, 4 mil), Lee Lucas, Daniel Alfei, Alex Gogic, James Demetriou, Gareth Owen, Stephen Fallon (Released), Raheem Hanley (Northampton Town, Free), Alberto Paloschi (Atalanta, 6 mil), Kyle Bartley, Matt Grimes (Leeds, Loan), Ryan Hedges, Liam Shephard (Yeovil Town, Loan), Oliver Davies (Kilmarnock, Loan), Bafetimbi Gomis (Marseille, Loan), Adam King (Southend, Loan), Andre Ayew (West Ham, 20 mil), Ashley Williams (Everton, 9 mil), Josh Sheehan (Newport County, Loan), Kenji Gorre (Northampton Town, Loan), Josh Vickers (Barnet, Loan), Conor Quigley (Dundee FC, Undisc), Henry Jones (Bangor City, Free), Kyle Copp (Yeovil Town, Free), Connor Roberts (Bristol Rovers, Loan), Frank Tabanou (Granada, Loan), Marvin Emnes (Blackburn, Loan)

*Tottenham*
In: Victor Wanyama (Southampton, 11 mil), Vincent Janssen (Alkmaar, 18.7 mil), Pau Lopez (Espanyol, Loan), Moussa Sissoko (Newcastle, 30 mil)
Out: Christopher Paul (Queens Park Rangers, Free), Armani Daly (Released), Nya Kirby (Chelsea, Free), Filip Lesniak (Slovan Liberec, Loan), Federico Fazio (Roma, Loan), Alex Pritchard (Norwich, 8 mil), Dominic Ball (Rotherham, Undisc), Grant Ward (Ipswich, 600k), Emmanuel Sonupe (Northampton Town, Free), Charlie Hayford (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), DeAndre Yedlin (Newcastle, 5 mil), Nabil Bentaleb (Schalke, Loan), Will Miller (Burton Albion, Loan), Nacer Chadli (West Brom, 13 mil), Clinton N'Jie (Marseille, Loan), Luke McGee, Nathan Oduwa (Peterborough, Loan), Ryan Mason (Hull, 10 mil)

*Watford*
In: Jerome Sinclair (Liverpool, Tribunal), Isaac Success (Granada, 12 mil), Christian Kabasele (Genk, 5.8 mil), Camilo Zu.... (Napoli, Loan), Brice Dja Djedje (Marseille, 3 mil), Roberto Pereyra (Juventus, 11 mil), Younes Kaboul (Sunderland, 3.4 mil), Daryl Janmaat (Newcastle, 7.5 mil)
Out: Joel Ekstrand, Matt Hall, Jorell Johnson, Mahlondo Martin, Alfie Young, Jacob Cook, Max Makaka (Released), Josh Doherty (Leyton Orient, Free), Bernard Mensah (Aldershot Town, Free), Miguel Layun (Porto, 4.5 mil), Gabriele Angella (Udinese, Free), Jose Manuel Jurado (Espanyol, 1 mil), Adalberto Penaranda (Udinese, Loan), George Byers (Swansea City, Free), Obbi Oulare (Zulte Waregem, Loan), Almen Abdi, Daniel Pudil (Sheffield Wednesday, 3 mil), Steven Berghuis (Feyenoord, Loan), Mario Suarez (Valencia, Loan), Uche Ikepeazu (Cambridge United, Free), Luke Simpson (York City, Free), Juanfran (Deportivo La Coruna, Free), Dennon Lewis (Woking, Loan), Matej Vydra (Derby, 8 mil), Tom Hoban (Blackburn, Loan), Allan Nyom (West Brom, 3 mil), Sean Murray (Swindon Town, Free), Alex Jakubiak (Fleetwood Town, Loan), Ikechi Anya (Derby, 4 mil)

*West Brom*
In: Matt Phillips (Queens Park Rangers, 5.5 mil), Brendan Galloway (Everton, Loan), Nacer Chadli (Tottenham, 13 mil), Allan Nyom (Watford, 3 mil), Hal Robson-Kanu (Reading, Free)
Out: Stephane Sessegnon, Victor Anichebe, Samir Nabi (Released), Anders Lindegaard (Preston North End, Free), Josh Ezewele	(Yeovil Town, Free), Callam Jones (Accrington Stanley, Loan), Shaun Donnellan (Stevenage, Loan), Tahvon Campbell (Yeovil Town, Loan), James Chester (Aston Villa, 8 mil), Ethan Ross (Worcester City, Loan), Kyle Howkins (Mansfield Town, Loan), Joe Ward, Chay Scrivens (Torquay United, Loan), Tyler Roberts (Oxford United, Loan), Sebastien Pocognoli (Brighton, Loan), Rickie Lambert (Cardiff, Undisc), Andre Wright (Coventry, Loan)

*West Ham*
In: Manuel Lanzini (Al-Jazira, 9 mil), Toni Martinez (Valencia, 2.3 mil), Havard Nordtveit (Gladbach, Free), Domingos Quina (Chelsea, Free), Sofiane Feghouli (Valencia, Free), Gokhan Tore (Besitkas, Loan), Ashley Fletcher (Manchester United, Free), Arthur Musuaku (Olympiacos, 6 mil), Andre Ayew (Swansea, 20 mil), Jonathan Calleri (Maldonado, Loan), Simone Zaza (Juventus, Loan), Edimilson Fernandes (Sion, 5.5 mil), Alvaro Arbeloa (Real Madrid, Free)
Out: Leo Chambers, Nathan Mavila, Amos Nasha, Joey O'Brien, Clark Bogard (Released), Elliot Lee (Barnsley, Free), Stephen Hendrie, Martin Samuelson (Blackburn, Loan), James Tomkins (Crystal Palace, 10 mil), George Dobson (Walsall, Loan), Kyle Knoyle (Wigan, Loan), Jordan Brown (Hannover, Free), Tim Brown (Nike Academy, Free), Josh Cullen (Bradford City, Loan), Josh Pask (Gillingham, Loan), Lewis Page (Coventry City, Loan), Matt Carter (Charlton, Free), Enner Valencia (Everton, Loan), Luka Belic (Motherwell, Loan)

*OTHER TRANSFERS OUTSIDE ENGLAND*

*Atletico Madrid*
In: Diogo Jota (Pacos Ferreira, 6 mil), Nico Gaitan (Benfica, 21.25 mil), Fernando Torres (AC Milan, Free), Sime Vrsaljko (Sassuolo, 15 mil), Kevin Gameiro (Sevilla, 27 mil), Axel Werner (Rafaela, 680k)
Out: Josuha Guilavogui (Wolfsburg, 2.5 mil), Matias Kranevitter, Luciano Vietto (Sevilla, Loan), Jesus Gamez (Newcastle, 1 mil), Leo Baptistao (Espanyol, 3 mil), Bono (Girona, Undisc), Silvio (Wolves, Free), Borja Baston (Swansea, 15.5 mil), Santos Borre (Villarreal, Loan), Emiliano Velasquez (Braga, Loan), Bernard Mensah (Vit. Guimaraes, Loan), Javier Manquillo (Sunderland, Loan), Oliver Torres (Porto, Loan), Andre Moreira (Belenenses, Loan), Axel Werner (Boca Juniors, Loan), Diogo Jota (Porto, Loan)

*Barcelona*
In: Samuel Umtiti (Lyon, 18.75 mil), Denis Suarez (Villarreal, 2.9 mil), Lucas Digne (PSG, 14 mil), Andre Gomes (Valencia, 29 mil), Jasper Cillessen (Ajax, 11 mil)
Out: Marc Bartra (Dortmund, 6 mil), Dani Alves (Juventus, Free), Sandro Ramirez (Malaga, Free), Alen Halilovic (Hamburger SV, 4.2 mil), Alex Song (Rubin Kazan, Free), Adriano (Besitkas, 510k), Martin Montoya (Valencia, Free), Thomas Vermaelen (AS Roma, Loan), Cristian Tello (Fiorentina, Loan), Claudio Bravo (Manchester City, 13.5 mil), Douglas (Sporting Gijon, Loan), Sergi Samper (Granada, Loan)

*Real Madrid*
In: Alvaro Morata (Juventus, 22.5 mil), Federico Valverde (Penarol, 4.2 mil), Sergio Diaz (Cerro Porteno, 4.2 mil)
Out: Ruben Yanez (Released), Denis Cheryshev (Villarreal, 5.9 mil), Omar Mascarell (Frankfurt, 850k), Diego Llorente (Malaga, Loan), Burgui (Sporting Gijon, Loan), Jesus Vallejo (Frankfurt, Loan), Jese (Paris St Germain, 21 mil), Marcos Llorente (Alaves, Loan), Alvaro Medran (Valencia, 1.2 mil), Borja Mayoral (Wolfsburg, Loan), Alvaro Arbeloa (West Ham, Free)

*Villarreal*
In: Akram Afif (Eupen, Undisc), Denis Cheryshev (Real Madrid, 5.9 mil), Alfred N'Diaye (Real Betis, 6.8 mil), Jose Angel, Andres Fernandez (Porto, Loan), Alexandre Pato (Corinthians, 2.5 mil), Roberto Soriano (Sampdoria, 12 mil), Cristian Espinoza (Huracan, 6 mil), Nicola Sansone (Sassuolo, 11 mil), Santos Borre (Atletico Madrid, Loan), Alvaro Gonzalez (Espanyol, 3.5 mil)
Out: Eric Bailly (Manchester United, 30 mil), Matias Nahuel (Betis, Loan), Daniele Bonera (Released), Samu Garcia (Rubin Kazan, 4.2 mil), Denis Suarez (Barcelona, 2.9 mil), Tomas Pina (Club Brugge, 2.55 mil), Moi Gomez (Sporting Gijon, Free), Javier Espinosa (Levante, Free), Aleksandar Pantic, Cristian Espionza (Alaves, Loan), Akram Arif (Sporting Gijon, Loan), Adrian Marin (CD Leganes, Loan), Sergio Marcos (Real Valladolid, Free), Alfonso Pedraza (CD Lugo, Loan)

*Bayer Leverkusen*
In: Kevin Volland (Hoffenheim, 17 mil), Julian Baumgartlinger (Mainz, 3 mil), Jonas Meffert (Karlsruher, 510k), Danny Da Costa (Ingolstadt, 425k), Aleksandar Dragovic (Dynamo Kyiv, 15 mil), Ramazan Ozcan (Ingolstadt, 425k), Sam Schreck (St.Pauli, Free), Jan Pirretas (Blackburn, Free), Eric Klass (Wuppertaler, Undsic)
Out: Christoph Kramer (Gladbach, 12.75 mil), Jonas Meffert (Freiburg, 1 mil), Sebastian Boenisch, Emil Vincazovic, Baris Kaan Kesmen, Emre Ozturk (Released), Andrejs Ciganiks (Viktoria Koln, Loan), Levin Oztunali (Mainz, 5.5 mil), Max Wagener (Wattenschield, Free), David Yelldell (Sonnenhof, Free), Dario Kresic (Omonia Nikosia, Free), Marc Brasnic (Fortuna Koln, Loan), Marlon Frey (Kaiserslautern, Loan), Robin Becker (Heidenheim, Loan), Malcolm Cacutalua (Arminia Bielefield, Undisc), Patrik Dzalto (Jahn Regensburg, Loan), David Putz (Alem Aachen, Free), Yassine Khadraoui (Hessen Kassel, Free), Hamza Salman (Viktoria Koln, Free), Denis Sitter (Greuther Furth, Free), Ole Paffgen (Ratingen, Free), Patrick Bade (FC Homburg, Free), Milan Senic (TSG Neustrelitz, Free), Dasilva Matondo (RW Essen, Free), Tristan Duschke (Wuppertaler, Free), Tobias Kraus (Koblenz, Free), Tarsis Bonga (Dusseldorf, Free), Paul Gemein (Burgbrohl, Free), Jonas Carls (Nurnberg, Free), Tim Queckenstedt (Frankfurt, Free), Kyriakos Papadopoulous (RB Leipzig, Loan), Andre Ramalho (Mainz, Loan)

*Bayern Munich*
In: Mats Hummels (Dortmund, 27 mil), Renato Sanches (Benfica, 27 mil), Mathis Lange (Cottbus, Free)
Out: Sebastian Rode (Dortmund, 10.5 mil), Pierre-Emile Hojbjerg (Southampton, 12.7 mil), Mehdi Benatia (Juventus, Loan), Mario Gotze (Dortmund, 22 mil), Ivan Lucic (Bristol City, Undisc), Simon Schurr, Nikola Gavric, Nicola Della Schiava (Augsburg, Free), Marco Pfab (Regensburg, Free), Dominik Martinovic (RB Leipzig, Free), Marco Stefandll (Stuttgart, Free), Max Dick (Duisburg, Free)

*Dortmund*
In: Ousmane Dembele (Stade Rennes, 11.25 mil), Mikel Merino (Osasuna, 2.8 mil), Marc Bartra (Barcelona, 6 mil), Sebastian Rode (Bayern Munich, 10.5 mil), Raphael Guerrero (Lorient, 9 mil), Emre Mor (Nordsjaelland, 5.9 mil), Mario Gotze (Bayern Munich, 22 mil), Andre Schurrle (Wolfsburg, 25.5 mil), Will Pulisic (Richmond Strikers, Free), Orel Mangala (Anderlecht, Loan), Jano Baxmann (Werder Bremen, Undisc)
Out: Mats Hummels (Bayern Munich, 27 mil), Ilkay Gundogan (Manchester City, 20 mil), Henrikh Mkhitaryan (Manchester United, 31.5 mil), Jakub Blaszczykowski (Wolfsburg, 4.2 mil), Moritz Leitner (Lazio, 1.7 mil), Jon Gorenc-Stankovic (Huddersfield Town, 510k), Marvin Ducksch (St. Pauli, 210k), Marian Sarr (Wolfsburg, Free), Oguzhan Aydogan (Besitkas, 170k), Sandy Husic (Wuppertaler, Free), Mert Sahin (Neustrelitz, Free), Tarik Kurt (Oberhausen, Free), Berkant Guner (Eintracht Braunschweig, Free), Nils Burchardt (Munster, Free), Niklas Sewing (Bielefield, Undisc)

*Gladbach*
In: Tobias Strobl (Hoffenheim, Free), Christoph Kramer (Leverkusen, 11.25 mil), Jannik Vestergaard (Werder Bremen, 8.25 mil), Mamadou Doucoure (PSG, Free), Laszlo Benes (Zilina, 1.5 mil), Mika Hanraths (Dusseldorf, Free), Florian Mayer (Bochum, Free), Tilmann Jan (Kaiserslautern, Free)
Out: Havard Nordtveit (West Ham, Free), Roel Brouwers (Roda, Free), Martin Stranzl (Retired), Granit Xhaka (Arsenal, 33 mil), Branmir Hrgota (Frankfurt, Free), Marlon Ritter (Dusseldorf, 85k), Robin Beckers (Turu Dusseldorf, Free), Robin Afamefuna (Virginia Cavaliers, Free), Tobias Schutz (FC Gladbach, Free)

*Inter*
In: Ever Banega (Sevilla, Free), Caner Erkin (Fenerbahce, Free), Gianluca Caprari (Pescara, 3.8 mil), Cristian Ansaldi (Genoa, 5 mil), Antonio Candreva (Lazio, 18.7 mil), Joao Mario (Sporting CP, 34 mil)
Out: Edmund Hottor (Released), Diego Laxalt (Genoa, 1.8 mil), Rodrigo Alborno (Libertad, Free), Federico Dimarco (Empoli, Loan), Isaac Donkor (Avellino, Loan), Gianluca Caprari, Rey Manaj (Pescara, Loan), Cristiano Biraghi (Pescara, 3.4 mil), Juan Jesus (Roma, 1.7 mil loan), George Puscas (Benevento, Loan), Samuele Longo (Girona, Loan), Daniel Bessa (Hellas Verona, Loan), Raffaele Di Gennaro (Ternana, Loan), Dodo (Sampdoria, Loan)

*Juventus*
In: Mario Lemina (Marseille, 7 mil), Simone Ganz (Como, Free), Miralem Pjanic (Roma, 24 mil), Dani Alves (Barcelona, Free), Mehdi Benatia (Bayern Munich, 2.5 mil loan), Marko Pjaca (Dinamo, 19.5 mil), Gonzalo Higuain (Napoli, 76 mil), Juan Cuadrado (Chelsea, Loan)
Out: Martin Caceres, Rubinho, Jorge Martinez, Federico Di Giovanni, Nazzareno Belfasti, Matteo Liviero (Released), Gabriel (Leganes, 750k), Fausto Rossi (Pro Vercelli, Free), Carlo Ilari (Teramo, Free), Laurentiu Branescu (Dinamo Bukarest, Loan), Vicenzo Fiorillo (Pescara, 750k), Alvaro Morata (Real Madrid, 22.5 mil), Lorenzo Rosseti (Lugano, Loan), Marcel Buchel (Empoli, 900k), Francesco Margiotta (Lausanne-Sport, Loan), Christian Tavanti (Sambenedettese, Loan), Andrea Schiavone (Cesena, Undisc), Simone Palodin (Cagliari, 500k), Mattia Vitale (Cesena, Loan), Leonardo Spinazzola (Atalanta, Loan), Nicola Leali (Olympiacos, Loan), Simeone Ganz (Verona, Loan), Hordur Magnusson (Bristol City, 2.1 mil), Alberto Brignoli (Leganes, Loan), Anastasios Donis (Nice, Loan), Alberto Cerri (SPAL, Loan), Paul Pogba (Manchester United, 89 mil), Cristian Pasquato (KS Samara, Loan), Mauricio Isla (Cagliari, 3.8 mil), Roberto Pereyra (Watford, 11 mil), Simone Zaza (West Ham, Loan), Ouasim Bouy (Palermo, Loan), Luca Marrone (Zulte Waregem, Loan)

*Napoli*
In: Lorenzo Tonelli (Empoli, 7.5 mil), Emanuele Giaccherini (Sunderland, 1.2 mil), Arkadiusz Milik (Ajax, 27 mil), Piotr Zielinski (Udinese, 12 mil), Amadou Diawara (Bologna, 12 mil), Nikola Maksimovic (Torino, Loan)
Out: Giuseppe Palma (Released), Mariano Andujar (Estudiantes, 400k), Gonzalo Higuain (Juventus, 76 mil), Bruno Uvini (Al-Nasr Riyadh, Undisc), Jacopo Dezi (Perugia, Loan), Jonathan De Guzman (Chievo, Loan), David Lopez (Espanyol, 3.8 mil), Alberto Grassi (Atalanta, Loan), Nicolao Dumitru (Nottingham Forest, Loan), Mirko Valdifiori (Torino, 3 mil)

*Roma*
In: Alisson (Internacional, 6.8 mil), Norbert Gyomber (Catania, 1.1 mil), Umar Sadiq, Abdullahi Nura (Spezia, 1.8 mil each), Stephan El Shaarawy (AC Milan, 9.75 mil), Antonio Rudiger (Stuttgart, 6.75 mil), Marco Rui (Empoli, 2.5 mil Loan), Juan Jesus (Inter, 1.7 mil loan), Federico Fazio (Tottenham, 1 mil loan), Wojciech Szczesny (Arsenal, Loan), Thomas Vermaelen (Barcelona, Loan), Bruno Peres (Torino, Loan)
Out: Mattia Rosato, Seydou Keita, Maicon, Morgan De Sanctis (Released), Miralem Pjanic (Juventus, 24 mil), Matteo Politano (Sassuolo, 2.6 mil), Tomas Vestenicky (Cracovia Krakow, 375k), Seydou Doumbia (Basel, Loan), Leandro Castan (Sampdoria, Loan), Alessandro Crescenzi (Pescara, 255k), Daniele Verde (Avellino, Loan), Tony Sanabria (Real Betis, 6.3 mil), Mihai Balasa (Trapani, Loan), Iago Falque (Torino, Loan), Adem Ljajic (Torino, 5.9 mil), Ervin Zukanovic (Atalanta, Loan), Ezequiel Ponce (Granada, Loan), Norbert Gyomber (Pescara, Loan), Stefano Pettinari (Pescara, Undisc), Elio Capradossi (Bari, Loan), Vasilis Torosidis (Bologna, 850k), William Vainqueur (Marseille, Loan), Federico Ricci (Sassuolo, Loan), Umar Sadiq (Bologna, Loan)

*Lyon*
In: Maciej Rybus (Terek Grozny, Free), Nicolas N'Koulou (Marseille, Free), Emanuel Mammana (River Plate, 7.6 mil)
Out: Steed Malbranque (Caen, Free), Arnold Mvuemba, Henri Bedimo (Marseille, Fre), Romain Del Castillo (Bourg-en-Bresse, Loan), Gueida Fofana (Retired), Bakary Kone (Malaga, 600k), Samuel Umtiti (Barcelona, 18.75 mil) Lindsay Rose (Lorient, 1.1 mil), Fahd Moufi (Sedan, Loan)

*Marseille*
In: Hiroki Sakai (Hannover 96, Free), Henri Bedimo (Lyon, Free), Saif-Eddine Khaoui (Tours, 750k), Remy Cabella (Newcastle, 6.8 mil), Tomas Hubocan (Dinamo Moscow, 1 mil), Aaron Leya Iseka (Anderlecht, Loan), Zinedine Machach (Toulouse, Loan), Bafetimbi Gomis (Swansea, Loan), Florian Thauvin (Newcastle, Loan), Rod Fanni (Al-Arabi, Free), Clinton N'Jie (Tottenham, Loan), William Vainqueur (Roma, Loan)
Out: Mario Lemina (Juventus, 7 mil), Saber Khalifa (Al-Shahania, Free), Billel Omrani (Released), Abdelaziz Barrada (Al-Nasr, 1.5 mil), Benjamin Mendy (Monaco, 9.75 mil), Nicolas N'Koulou (Lyon, Free), Alaixys Romao, Billel Omrani (Released), Lucas Ocampos (Genoa, Loan), Steve Mandanda (Crystal Palace, Free), Michy Batshuayi (Chelsea, 33 mil), Brice Dja Djedje (Watford, 3 mil), Stephane Sparagna (Auxerre, Loan), Baptiste Aloe (Valenciennes, Loan)

*Monaco*
In: Youssef Ait Bennasser (AS Nancy, 2.25 mil), Benjamin Mendy (Marseille, 9.75 mil), Miguel Veloso (Dynamo Kyiv, Free), Kamil Glik (Torino, 9 mil), Djibril Sidibe (Lille, 12 mil)
Out: Delvin N'Dinga (Lokomotiv Moscow, Undisc), Paul Nardi (Rennes, Loan), Jessy Pi (Toulouse, 525k), Jeremy Toulalan (Bordeaux, Free), Rony Lopes (Lille, Loan), Edgar Salli (Nuremberg, Free), Allan Saint-Maxim (Bastia, Loan), Lacina Traore (CSKA Moscow, Loan), Ricardo Carvalho (Released), Dinis Almeida (Belenenses, Loan), Marcel Tisserand (Ingolstadt, 2.5 mil), Vagner Love (Alanyaspor, Undisc), Ivan Cavaleiro (Wolverhampton, 6.8 mil), Tafsir Chérif (Rio Ave, Loan)

*Paris St-Germain*
In: Hatem Ben Arfa (Nice, Free), Grzegorz Krychowiak (Sevilla, 20 mil), Thomas Meunier (Club Brugge, 5.25 mil), Giovani Lo Celso (Rosario Central, 8.5 mil), Jese (Real Madrid, 21 mil)
Out: Gregory Van Der Wiel (Fenerbahce, Free), Mamadou Doucoure (Gladbach, Free), Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Manchester United, Free), Jordan Ikoko (Guingamp, Undisc), Odsonne Edouard (Toulouse, Loan), Lucas Digne (Barcelona, 14 mil), Youssouf Sabaly (Bordeaux, Loan), Jean-Cristophe Bahebeck (Pescara, Loan), Benjamin Stambouli (Schalke, 7.5 mil), Salvatore Sirigu (Sevilla, Loan), David Luiz (Chelsea, 32 mil), Roli Pereira De Sa (Tours, Loan)

*BEST OF THE REST*
Hulk (Zenit -> Shanghai SIPG, 43.5 mil)
Breel Embolo (Basel -> Schalke, 20 mil)
Oliver Burke (Nottingham Forest -> RB Leipzig, 13 mil)
Ross McCormack (Fulham -> Aston Villa, 12 mil)
Filip Kostic (Stuttgart -> Hamburger SV, 11.9 mil
Joaquin Correa (Sampdoria -> Sevilla, 11 mil)
Fernando (Sampdoria -> Spartak Moscow, 11 mil)
Franco Vazquez (Palermo -> Sevilla, 11 mil)
Yannick Gerhardt (Koln -> Wolfsburg, 9.75 mil)
Anthony Ujah (Werder Bremen -> Liaoning, 9.7 mil)
Jeffrey Bruma (PSV -> Wolfsburg, 8.6 mil)
Bas Dost (Wolfsburg -> Sporting CP, 8.5 mil)
Denis Praet (Anderlecht -> Sampdoria, 8.5 mil)
Ruben Rochina (Granada -> Rubin Kazan, 8.5 mil)
Douglas Santos (Atletico Mineiro -> HSV, 8.5 mil)
Ganso (Sao Paulo -> Sevilla, 8 mil)
Nico Lopez (Udinese -> Internacional, 7.7 mil)
Wissam Ben Yedder (Toulouse -> Sevilla, 7.6 mil)
Timo Werner (Stuttgart -> Leipzig, 7.5 mil)
Gustavo Gomez (Lanus -> AC Milan, 7.2 mil)
Nani (Fenerbahce -> Valencia, 7.2 mil)
Ciro Immobile (Sevilla -> Lazio, 7 mil)
Wallace (Braga -> Lazio, 6.8 mil)
Gianluca Lapadupa (Pescara -> AC Milan, 6.75 mil)
Max Kruse (Wolfsburg -> Werder Bremen, 6.3 mil)
Jose Sosa (Besitkas -> AC Milan, 6.3 mil)
Felipe (Corinthians -> Porto, 6 mil)
Giuliano (Gremio -> Zenit, 5.9 mil)
Mario Gomez (Fiorentina -> Wolfsburg, 5.9 mil)
Bastos (Rostov -> Lazio, 5.5 mil)
Grant Hanley (Blackburn -> Newcastle, 5.5 mil)
Alex Telles (Galatasaray -> Porto, 5.5 mil)
Josip Brekalo (Dinamo Zagreb -> Wolfsburg, 5.25 mil)
Konstantinos Mitroglou (Fulham -> Benfica, 5.25 mil)
Pione Sisto (FC Midtjylland -> Celta Vigo, 5.1 mil)
Papiss Cisse (Newcastle -> Shandong Lueng, 5 mil)
Hiroshi Kiyotake (Hannover -> Sevilla, 4.8 mil)
Maicon (Porto -> Sao Paulo, 4.5 mil)
Coke (Sevilla -> Schalke, 4.2 mil)
Andre Carillo (Sporting CP -> Benfica, Free)
Daniel Didavi (Stuttgart -> Wolfsburg, Free)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

This will either be a 0/10 or 10/10 transfer window :jet3


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Andre said:


> This will either be a 0/10 or 10/10 transfer window :jet3


Well, with this mega money TV deal in place im sure there will be some huge signings over the summer. However, big money spent doesn't necessarily mean quality. For example, Chelsea paid £24m for Juan Cuadrado in 2015 who made 13 appearances for Chelsea and scored zero goals. He was then sent out on loan. As a Chelsea fan, i have no idea what the scouts saw in him. The entire Leicester starting 11 cost £22m, they went on to win the PL. It's amazing what the big clubs will spend for mediocre players who are average at best!

Personally i expect lots of money to be spent, record breaking amounts, on record breaking shite!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

What's Matip like? Havn't really seen much of him as I only watched highlights of the Bundesliga tbh.

He'll be needed if Sakho gets a long ban. Hopefully Toure stays, Lovren will stay IMO. Not so sure about Skrtel.

We certainly need to finally get our defence right next season tho.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Ben Arfa to move to Barca it seems.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Newcastle-star-train-youth-team-released.html

Quite a career resurrection for him since the saga at Newcastle and Hull.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Brock said:


> What's Matip like? Havn't really seen much of him as I only watched highlights of the Bundesliga tbh.
> 
> He'll be needed if *Sakho* gets a long ban. Hopefully Toure stays, Lovren will stay IMO. Not so sure about Skrtel.
> 
> We certainly need to finally get our defence right next season tho.


Not sure about Matip, be he seemed very much loved at Schalke from what i've read!

As for Sakho (you can correct me if im wrong), but im sure him being banned will do Liverpool a favour. Every time i've watched Liverpool matches with Sakho playing he's always seemed like the weak link in defence. From what i've seen, he's very clumsy and utterly clueless?!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Brock said:


> What's Matip like? Havn't really seen much of him as I only watched highlights of the Bundesliga tbh.
> 
> He'll be needed if Sakho gets a long ban. Hopefully Toure stays, Lovren will stay IMO. Not so sure about Skrtel.
> 
> We certainly need to finally get our defence right next season tho.


He's like Sakho.




With a blindfold on.




*Manchester United*
In: Ronaldo, Koke, Griezmann, Alli, Ramos, JOHN TERRY
Out: Fellaini plz, Rojo plz, Depay plz

Might as well update the OP now


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Not sure about Matip, be he seemed very much loved at Schalke from what i've read!
> 
> As for Sakho (you can correct me if im wrong), but im sure him being banned will do Liverpool a favour. Every time i've watched Liverpool matches with Sakho playing he's always seemed like the weak link in defence. From what i've seen, he's very clumsy and utterly clueless?!


It's true that on the ball he's like someone trying to dance......who just can't, but for the last month or so before his ban he was excellent mostly tbh. He was fucking immense against Utd in the Europa for example. He certainly picked up and improved once Klopp took over IMO. He just needs to concentrate on defending and cut out the ball playing mistakes


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Brock said:


> It's true that on the ball he's like someone trying to dance......who just can't, but for the last month or so before his ban he was excellent mostly tbh. He was fucking immense against Utd in the Europa for example. He certainly picked up and improved once Klopp took over IMO. He just needs to concentrate on defending and cut out the ball playing mistakes


Cool, fair enough. Yeah i could never fault him for effort. What was the game where he got a whack on the head and was taken off? He really wanted to stay on and play, and was pretty pissed to be subbed. So i have no doubt he has a lot of heart. As for Klopp, i love his passion, he seems to get the best out of players!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Vader said:


> He's like Sakho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave it to the pros fam


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Kiz said:


> leave it to the pros fam


I don't speak KSIish


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Vader said:


> I don't speak KSIish


ya dont blud?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Reports: West Ham to bid £25 million for Christian Benteke

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...iverpool-flop-Christian-Benteke-Transfer-News

pls


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Go ahead Hammers, make my day. He just isn't suited to how Klopp wants to play, so I'd be very surprised if he stays tbh.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Sanches signs for bayern

LOL at Ed Woodward

Edit: Hummels confirmed aswell, bayern savage af

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I see that his agent is Jorge Mendes

Not a good sign for all of you dreaming of Jose becoming Utd manager


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

The meltdown over Sanches and linking it to Mourinho is hilarious. We either backed out due to the price or he preferred Bayern, which would be quite logical given our current state. 

Wonder where the "Sanches was a Mourinho target" rumors came from. He was scouted by the club like Martial, all big clubs were taking notice of him. Even some papers reported that Sanches was Woodward's personal fetish based on scout reports. Just because his agent is Mendes, doesn't mean every Mendes client is a Mourinho target.

Mourinho might not come, but it certainly has nothing to do with this.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Ancelotti going to win the CL next year :berlino


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

not sure him signing for less that what utd apparently offered is backing out.

or you played yourselves :khaled


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Kiz said:


> not sure him signing for less that what utd apparently offered is backing out.
> 
> or you played yourselves :khaled


Didn't check the price earlier. Well then, its' probably because he preferred Bayern or we were hesitant to seal the deal. 

At the worst, it could also be Mendes warning United subtly to get the Jose deal done now that top 4 looks likelier. That could be the only connection between Sanches and Mourinho.

But so long as top 4 is not assured, there cannot be a "break down" in negotiations with Jose as yet. So no need for the hype.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I will miss Renato so much :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

LOL @ UNITED, joke club


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

tfw your team isn't included in the list anymore :mj2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I bet he made his decision the second we told his agent LVG was staying :no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

carlo's NET SPEND is already higher than pep's










#easiestjobinfitba


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Brock said:


> What's Matip like? Havn't really seen much of him as I only watched highlights of the Bundesliga tbh.
> 
> He'll be needed if Sakho gets a long ban. Hopefully Toure stays, Lovren will stay IMO. Not so sure about Skrtel.
> 
> We certainly need to finally get our defence right next season tho.


I feel so mixed about Skrtel. Right now he's not in form at all but he had some really solid seasons. I'd like him to stay because I'm a fan. 
Worst case he can be used for cup matches. Another DM, CB or even LB would be good.

Benteke is far from bad but he doesn't suit Liverpool. Everyone knew this before he even signed.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Matip has improved this season, but who knows what that is after years of being mediocre.

Anyway, excited about both Sanches and Hummels. Not a huge fan of Hummels but he's the best ballplayer among CBs in the world and seems to make a good partnership with Boateng for the NT. Hope he stays injury free unlike all the other non-Boateng CBs we have.

Sanches is a huge talent. Very impressive in the UCL this season. Think we'll raise some good cash by selling Rode, Gotze, Benatia etc. And we're at most going to make 1 or 2 more signings. So the NET SPEND thing won't be that bad.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

The sale of Sanches was made a lot sooner purely because he was red carded and misses the final game of the season. Which is why I assume United didn't get the deal done as quickly because the price tag was so large and I don't even think hes worth that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

welcome *SUNDERLAND*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I will be very surprised if Kante still be Leicester player next season. Considered he has contracts clauses which imo less than his actual valuation.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

dortmund have signed dembele from rennes


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Just as a newspaper claimed just today that Klopp was after him :lmao


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Gundogan and a left back pls. <3

o and yaya out


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I'm not sure if Mourinho will join Man Utd if they don't qualify for the champions league. That said,joining United is the only logical step in his career right now.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

He's actually more likely to join if we don't get champions league, according to rumors. Though I sincerely hope it isn't as foolish as that and it happens anyway.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Mourinho's people have been in contact with Everton.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Inter is rumored to sell Perišić for £32m. He's one of our best players, I don't think that's a very good idea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Mourinho going to Everton just sounds....what? Would be amazed if he picked them over United.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I was told an hour after the Sunderland game on Wednesday night that Martinez would be sacked mid-day on Thursday by my sauce which turned out to be true, he's also the one who told me about Mourinho's people approaching Everton but mentioned that he's not the favourite to get the job for multiple reasons.

So, I won't be putting any money on Jose getting the job, but it's not impossible he doesn't get it depending on what happens with LVG this summer.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Mourinho ain't coming to United. LVG will still be here next season leading us to a glorious Europa League quarter final.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*










The Times now reporting Jose to Everton.

It's on.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

My sauce tells me Jose won't be going to Everton because they're Everton


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I'd be fine with Jose going to _Everton_ :shrug It would certainly spice things up. And Utd only have themselves to blame if they stick with LVG.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

It is part of the process that Everton try to go for Mourinho. Every club but United would take the logical step of approaching a world class manager quickly when he is free. As long as he hasn't signed the dotted line, he will listen to offers. But the papers are also reporting in the same articles that he will hold out for the United job before looking at alternatives.

We will know by the 21st, and it will be more clear if van Gaal fails to make the CL spot tonight. 

At the moment, De Telegraaf (van Gaal's mouthpiece) is reporting that though van Gaal thinks he has a chance to stay on, he also knows that Jose is confident of taking over on July 1st. This is significant because the paper has earlier consistently published articles by van Gaal loyalist Marcel van der Kraan, that he is staying, that he has the owners' backing, that Paul Scholes is evil, Mourinho is deluded and the usual rubbish that van Gaal himself normally spouts. Seems like a change of heart or acceptance of facts now.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I think United should sign Mourinho even if they do qualify for the champions league. Jose can win United the league if allowed total control of transfer dealings.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

He probably just used Everton for leverage anyway. Can't see him managing a non-elite club or club which nowhere near champions league football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

doubt using everton would do much in the way of leverage


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Seems Joey Barton is heading to Rangers, for what ever reason. Would have thought he could still do a job in the Premier League after the season he's had in the championship.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

CONFIRMED:Naldo joins Schalke from Wolfsburg on a free transfer. 
m.goal.com/x/en-india/news/222/transfer-zone/2016/05/15/23547412/official-naldo-leaves-wolfsburg-for-schalke-on-free-transfer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732301013324079108
das it mane


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

What's he like then? We were linked with ter Stegen not long ago.....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Brock said:


> What's he like then? We were linked with ter Stegen not long ago.....












I've been told he has been the second best GK in the bundesliga this season.

0 errors leading to goals :trips5


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Leno is the best GK in the Bundesliga aside from Neuer. But just behind him are Karius, Fahrmann and Horn. Karius is incredible and it'll be huge if Liverpool can get him. I'd say he's every bit as good as ter Stegen and several levels above the Mig.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*










my ovaries just exploded

pls sign this man goodbye simon


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

It looks like we're getting stuff done/arranged quickly before the window opens. That's a nice change. Good to hear a lot of positives about Karius. I don't watch much Bundesliga.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Nice.

Only £4.5m according to the paper too. Didn't know he was at City before tho.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


>


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha. Classic Donnahue. IT'S COZ THE NIGHTCLUBS IN LONDON ALLOW GOLDEN RETRIEVERS! 


Apparently we're serious about Xhaka, but of course there are reports of Arsene trying to haggle over €2million. Can't wait to see Adrian Durham and Neil Ashton trot out their "Dithering Wenger Dithering Like a Dithering Ditherer my uncle touched me pecker six Easter Sundays in a row" headlines when he and Gundogan end up at City. Linked with young Kieran Tiernay as well. I'd be all for that. He was Celtic's best player the past season behind Griffiths and we could be doing with more battered Mars Bars on the Emirates menu. Would fourish under Best Left Back in the United Kingdom Nacho Monreal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

@LFC_360: ‪#‎LFC‬ have entered the race for AS Monaco striker, 20-yr-old, Thomas Lemar. Valued at €13 million.
Atletico Madrid frontrunners.
[L'Equipe]

don't know who he is


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Scott Brown and Goodwillie both gone which is positive. Miles Storey joins us after a good goal scoring season in Inverness. 

Now, anyone want to take Mark Reynolds off our hands?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

More rumours John Stones is set to join Chelsea. I hope they're just rumours and nothing comes of it. Personally i think Chelsea dodged a bullet last season. Everton probably won't be as resistant this year if Chelsea attempt to sign him after his piss poor season at The Toffees!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Stones will come good under a proper manager. If we get him, Conte will cut the crap out of his game. Zouma, Stones and Christensen would have us set at centre back for a very long time providing Zouma is able to get back on his same progression line he was on before injury, if we get Stones and if Christensen adapts to English football in 17-18. Stick an old experienced head into the group to help them along the way and it can work.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

@Joel

Im not so sure. I don't see a defensive leader in either Zouma or Stones. I like Zouma, and yeah if he picks up where he left off (before that extremely unlucky, and horrific looking injury he was coming along very nicely) then i think he has a very realistic chance of being a Chelsea back four mainstay. But there is no doubt in my mind Zouma will always need guidance from a more observant mind at the back. But for sure he has all the attributes of a decent, strong, hard working CB. He has one half, imo, of a solid and effective CB combination. But he'll never be a leader!

Ok, so i won't disagree Stones _can_ come good, but it'll be a huge gamble if he were to start in Chelsea's back line next season. Maybe if JT stays, he could play along side Stones and help develop and mould him into a solid CB. But i don't see that happening personally. Stones to me is more like a Gary Cahill, he's good on his day, but can never reach that next level (ie world class, like John Terry). But he is young, and does show signs of world class potential, i just don't see him at Chelsea. And tbf i don't want to see him at Chelsea!

As for Christensen? No idea, only seen him play a couple of times. But he's young, and is getting valuable experience in the Bundesliga With Borussia M so he could be one for the future!


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

:ha Liverpool thinking Milan is going to give up Niang to keep Balotelli there, when they don't even want Balo in the first place...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



> Stones to me is more like a Gary Cahill, he's good on his day, but can never reach that next level (ie world class, like John Terry). But he is young, and does show signs of world class potential





> As for Christensen? No idea, only seen him play a couple of times. But he's young, and is getting valuable experience in the Bundesliga With Borussia M so he could be one for the future!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Sky sources saying West Ham have had a £31m bid for Lacazette knocked back 

Wut


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

West Ham :calmdown


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to see Ibrahimovic in EPL once in a lifetime. Hope United sign him. Not sure why Wenger not trying to sign him considered he has everything we lack. Especially winning mentality.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Yeah, I'd like to see Zlatan in the Prem too tbh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Lukaku's dad is saying that Rom is leaving before the euros for £65m.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



CGS said:


> Sky sources saying West Ham have had a £31m bid for Lacazette knocked back
> 
> Wut


wut indeed

LOVE to see Ibra in the Premier League, hopefully for Man Utd


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36323968

:brodgers apparently front-runner to be Celtic's next manager. 

He could have to manage without Kieran Tierney as Arsenal are looking to buy him for £10m. Tierney's a good young talent who would do well there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

If we got Mourinho and Ibrahimovic then we could sign another 10 Lingard's for all I care. T'would be epic.

Seriously though with Mourinho in charge I'd expect a pretty epic summer. With his reputation on top of the Mendes connections I think we'd be able to get the best players available, which I'm fucking certain we wont with LVG.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Reports that we are in for Morata among other clubs. Desperately want him, would easily take him over Ibra anyday.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Sliver C said:


> Reports that we are in for Morata among other clubs. Desperately want him, would easily take him over Ibra anyday.


Well, just eleven years between them.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Goku said:


> Leno is the best GK in the Bundesliga aside from Neuer. But just behind him are Karius, Fahrmann and Horn. Karius is incredible and it'll be huge if Liverpool can get him. I'd say he's every bit as good as ter Stegen and several levels above the Mig.


Leno had confidence trouble with the couple mistakes he made on the first part of the season, in my opinion Leno after winter break performed better than Neuer (not that much of a difference) but he was fantastic


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

we aren't getting morata

nor are we getting pogba who castles has linked us with

psg or city for them, we can't compete with either in the transfer market


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Franco Vazquez is being linked with many clubs after announcing he's leaving Palermo...hope he joins the premier league or reunites with his buddy Dybala and recreate the magic. Or better yet join Newcastle!

Sissoko to west ham according to some reports...I'd happily piggyback that shithouse to London if it meant him leaving


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Chelsea reach a 'verbal agreement' to sign full back Kwadwo Asamoah from Juventus! Reports suggest Chelsea are willing to pay £20m for the player!

From what i've read about him, im pretty eager to have him at Chelsea. He's 27, so experienced, and played under Conte for a few years now. Think this is a move in the right direction for Chelsea. Just hope he can adjust to PL football!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Father Ted said:


> we aren't getting morata
> 
> nor are we getting pogba who castles has linked us with
> 
> psg or city for them, we can't compete with either in the transfer market


Pogba I can't see us getting, he'll stay at Juve a bit longer or PSG will sign him for like 100000000000000000 million

Morata is far more of a realistic target and would be a great signing, don't be such a negative nancy :kobe3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Melissa Reddy ‏@MelissaReddy_ 6m6 minutes ago
#LFC have done all they can to convince Götze to sign, but have received no assurances yet

Apparently a somewhat reliable source off goal who's correctly leaked stuff in the past. 

Also apparently the Karius deal is near done with the fee being 4.7m

Linked with Jonas Hector too. I don't watch much German football, what's he like? I've heard good stuff, has to definitely be better than Moreno. On left backs, also linked to Ben Chilwell, 18 year old.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I know Chilwell is highly rated at Leicester and Arsenal have also been linked. Certainly has potential and can't be worse than Moreno at defending.

Karius sounds like a bargain going on what others have said, so pleased with that deal. We may have had a better chance of getting Gotze if we'd won on Wednesday, but can't honestly see him joining now tbh, not even for Klopp.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



King Kenny said:


> Also apparently the Karius deal is near done with the fee being 4.7m


Absolute bargain for what he is as a player. Only problem from my perspective is this pretty much guarantees Danny Ward will never be Liverpool's regular GK (and he's almost certainly too big for Aberdeen now so we'll never get him to return).


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I wouldn't mind Norwich taking a punt on Ward. We need a long term replacement for Ruddy, with potential to be be prem class. A loan with a view to a permanent move if he plays so many games would be a good option for both clubs.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Looks like Xhaka is pretty much done. Even Ornstein is reporting it now. Arsene getting business done this early is strange. 

Brenny Rodgers is officially the Celtic manager, then. I'm not a Rodgers fan, but he's too good for up here. Rolling twelve month contract, so he's probably figuring one good season and he'll be in line for a decent job in England again. I'm personally hoping he fails miserably so I don't have to listen to my Celtic-supporting mates rabbiting on about Lisbon again. They shut up for a while under Ronny there. I came to appreciate that tranquility.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Xhaka in
Hopefully it means Ramsey out. Have had enough for this flick merchant.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Behave yourself, you. Fucking hell.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Xhaka is a good player, but it still doesn't address any of Arsenal's real deficiencies in that they need another CB and a better ball winning CM then they currently have


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Xhaka will play at the base of midfield, replacing Coquelin, which is where he plays for Gladbach. Not a ball-winner, but Arsenal don't really need a ball winner with the style they play. Any of Coquelin, Elneny, Ramsey, Wilshire, Santi can partner Xhaka for variability. Winger/CF + CB in and Arsenal squad will be pretty close to complete.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*










xhaka


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

There are numerous reports about Nicolas Gaitán joining Atletico Madrid from Benfica. Andre Carrillo is in talks to join Atletico as well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Xhaka absolutely addresses a deficiency, Roonegade. Goku says he's not really a ball-winner, but he's still a better ball-winner than Coquelin, and he also has the advantage of being able to pass the fitba. I hate the condescending "if you watched us every week you'd know" shit that gets bandied about by supporters (of any team) all the time, but really, watching Arsenal every week makes it pretty evident that Xhaka addresses a need that we've had for some time. I've longed for the day where we have a shithousing bastard in the centre of the park that is capable of doing more than ONLY shithousing. The only worry I have in that area now is that, with Rosicky gone, the only true "technical playmakers"/creators (or whatever your labels of choice may be) we really have for the centre of the park are Cazorla and Wilshere, and Wilshere plays fifteen minutes a season (I'm not counting Ozil, obviously, because he doesn't play in the centre of the park). Ramsey/ElNeny/Xhaka are more "all-rounders," though all three certainly are capable of playmaking from deep, even if that's not Ramsey's biggest strength by any stretch. Wenger seems really high on Zelalem, though, so maybe he'll start integrating him some more as a third choice deep creator behind Cazorla and Wilshere (it's hard to judge watching him play against Scottish Championship teams, but there were times where he made it look so easy up here that you'd think he was playing in a testimonial). 

Striker and centre back are definitely the remaining issues that need to be addressed now. If Welbeck had stayed fit then I think Wenger could've probably afforded to go for another wide forward/winger rather than a true centre forward, but at this point it really needs to be an out and out central striker. Giroud will go missing for periods of the season and until Welbeck comes back we can't just stick Alexis up front when Olly finds himself on a dry run. I have no idea who Wenger will try and go for, though. It really needs to be someone that's definitively better than Giroud (should point out right now that I still love Giroud, still hate bastards), but there aren't a metric ton of those around, and the ones that ARE won't necessarily be in any hurry to leave where they already play, even for the prospect of DA PREM, BEST FITBA LEAGUE IN THE WORLD! Centre back I'm not sure on. Koscielny is still one of the three best CBs in the league, but him and Gabriel are too similar in how they play and don't compliment each other very well right now. Plus Gabriel still has an epic clanger in him and for whatever reason can't speak any proper fucking English yet, so there goes yer communication, brothers. Per will forever get too much shit, but he's obviously on the decline and needs to be replaced sooner than later. He's the only true organiser we have at centre half, though.



EDIT: Kiz comin' through with the sauces. xxx


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Xhaka, I think, will allow Ramsey to be freer from positional troubles, which he has problems with. Arteta used to do this, shield for Ramsey's deficiencies, and Xhaka is better than Arteta was so this should get the best out of Ramsey (if there is a best still).

Mkhitaryan is seemingly stalling on a new contract at bvb, where his current one expires in 2017. Arsenal are one of the rumoured suitors. Dortmund aren't likely to sell for a cut-price however especially if the need of the buyer is urgent, which it is for nearly ever club looking at him. Don't know if Ozil-Miki would work together but if they did, Arsenal would likely create the most chances in all of Europe, which is another way to push the goal tally up. Fwiw, I think Miki would complement Alexis well on whichever wing he is deployed in.

A striker is a need, unless Walcott can tuck chances away at the rate he is expected to. CBs are there aplenty tbh. Villareal's Bailly, Napoli's Koulibaly etc. are good ball playing CBs who won't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

That's why I'm as pleased by the Xhaka signing. Arteta had no legs by the end, but he was the major reason Ramsey flourished in the 13/14 season (Flamini, for all the shit he rightfully took, played a part in that early on as well). I see Xhaka as the natural upgrade on Mikel, and in general our midfield is in better shape now than it was that season. Ramsey was poor last season and inconsistent the previous one, but if he can get back to where he was in 13/14 then it'll probably be next to Xhaka.

I don't think Mkhitaryan should be as big a priority as an actual striker, but he's obviously class. Wenger seems to like Ramsey out wide as well, though, and I don't see him shifting Ozil from the middle. I don't want to be one of those "oh not ANOTHER creative midfielder, Venga!" numpties, but yeah, he's not a necessity. If we fling a ton of money at BVB for a player then I'd rather it be in an attempt to get Aubameyang, though he seems entirely happy in Germany right now and in no hurry to go anywhere. 

Yeah, I'm not hugely worried about the CB situation. If he plans to address it, anyway.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Pogba is not leaving Juve. Neither is Bonucci.

Would happily sell Asamoah to Chelsea. Surplus to requirements here and injured all the time anyway.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/everton-striker-romelu-lukaku-leaves-11366938



> Romelu Lukaku has refused to rule out a return to Chelsea this summer, according to reports in Belgium.
> 
> Everton’s top scorer looks set to leave Goodison and has been quoted as saying: “I have already made a decision.”
> 
> ...


Funny how he says "Everton were difficult" when he's been legit 0/10 most weeks since the Chelsea F.A Cup game and is one of the laziest players we've ever had.

Ah well, we'll make a very big profit on him so whatever. Thanks for the enjoyment you brought me when it was confirmed he was signing and the goals since then.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I wonder how it will turn out for Mata after Jose appointment. I think he will stay but no longer first choice. Hard to see him leave considered no elite club seem to want him and he probably no longer care about national call up.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Pummy said:


> I wonder how it will turn out for Mata after Jose appointment. I think he will stay but no longer first choice. Hard to see him leave considered no elite club seem to want him and he probably no longer care about national call up.


I don't think he will stay. I wouldn't be surprised if he moves back to Spain, or even has a go in Serie A. But there is no way he'll be anywhere near the starting line up at Untied next season, he knows this. And if he gets an offer that suits him, he'll be gone. Mata won't be happy sitting on the bench, some players are happy to sit on the bench, get paid and bide their time. Mata is not one of those players, it's obvious he and Mourinho have differences, and i fully expect his agent to be shopping around for clubs as we speak!

Hell, i wouldn't be unhappy to see him back at Chelsea. In fact i'd love to see him back at Chelsea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I'd be very unhappy to see him back at Chelsea. We have enough limited players as it is, no need to add another.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Let's do this shit. Our biggest priority has to be getting another proven attacking option - At least one. RW and Strikers being the major needs although if we got a top player in either position I'd be happy.

*Goes full Mong Mode*

Aurier
Gimenez/Varane
Saul Niguez
Mahrez/James
Ibrahimovic

Plz.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734386337424543751
Rory Smith from The Times broke this story a few days ago but seems to be picking up now.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Joel said:


> I'd be very unhappy to see him back at Chelsea. We have enough limited players as it is, no need to add another.


And yet he proved to be major asset to the team. Was liked by everyone (which i think helps), and creatively he excelled! 

I like him, i still think he can recover from his time at United (which has been poor in all honesty). He's only 28, he has few good season's left in him!

Anyway, it's extremely unlikely he'll come back to Chelsea, so not much point in speculating. I just hope wherever he goes he can recapture some of that creativity and class he showed at Chelsea a couple of years back!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Hames and Ibra are definitely get-able for United. I would be amazed if Hames is still at Madrid next year.

There's no way Zidane sells Varane though, and Saul signed a 5 year contract with Atleti a few days ago. Can forget about any possibility of getting either of those.

Mata should go back to Spain. He's too much of a 'luxury player' in a gung-ho league like the PL and isn't good enough to warrant the luxury tag at a top club anymore. He would fit in nicely at a team like Sevilla or Valencia.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Buzzard Follower said:


> And yet he proved to be major asset to the team. Was liked by everyone (which i think helps), and creatively he excelled!
> 
> I like him, i still think he can recover from his time at United (which has been poor in all honesty). He's only 28, he has few good season's left in him!
> 
> Anyway, it's extremely unlikely he'll come back to Chelsea, so not much point in speculating. I just hope wherever he goes he can recapture some of that creativity and class he showed at Chelsea a couple of years back!


He's very likeable as a person, no doubt. Now that's out of the way...

He was our main guy in 2011-2012 and 2012-13. We didn't compete for the title. We won the CL, but that was due to parking the bus to near perfection and a crazy Ivorian who wouldn't be denied. He did create the assist to the equaliser, but by that token, he could have lost it for us with a terrible penalty in the shoot out.

Mourinho comes in and sets up the team in a different way, a way that makes us compete better. Mata can't adapt to that and barely contributes and then leaves.

My point in this that for Mata to be in top form you have to build the side around him, but then the team as a whole suffers. He's not reliable enough.

I look back on his moments at Chelsea fondly. But we were pretty crap on a whole and it's no coincidence that we improved when he left.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Yeah, Saul isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Joel said:


> He's very likeable as a person, no doubt. Now that's out of the way...
> 
> He was our main guy in 2011-2012 and 2012-13. We didn't compete for the title. We won the CL, but that was due to parking the bus to near perfection and a crazy Ivorian who wouldn't be denied. He did create the assist to the equaliser, but by that token, he could have lost it for us with a terrible penalty in the shoot out.


Ok, we didn't compete for the PL title. But by your own admission Mata was our main guy. In those 2 seasons we won the FA Cup (Mata was the official MOTM in that game). We won the CL for the first time in our history. And yeah, Mata's pen was poor in the final. And as much as Drogba was determined, he gave away pens, he could have also easily lost it for us. Same with JT at the Nou Camp. The following season we won the 'Sevilla cup' (Europa League) in which Mata also featured. And played a big part. So as our main man, he won the FA Cup, Europa League and the biggest Prize in European Football in 2 seasons!



Joel said:


> Mourinho comes in and sets up the team in a different way, a way that makes us compete better. Mata can't adapt to that and barely contributes and then leaves.


Mourinho comes in, Mata starts a handful of games, is demoted to the bench, and is eventually pushed out! Mourinho comes in, makes us compete _differently_, with a defensive mined style of play. One that will grind out results. His style was different to those previous, but was he more successful? Maybe, but our cup and european form suffered!



Joel said:


> My point in this that for Mata to be in top form you have to build the side around him, but then the team as a whole suffers. He's not reliable enough.


Does the team _really_ suffer though? Chelsea were very successful in Europe and in Domestic Cup competitions with Mata as the 'main man', and they were never a 'disaster' in the PL!



Joel said:


> I look back on his moments at Chelsea fondly.* But we were pretty crap on a whole* and it's no coincidence that we improved when he left.


I've just proved that this statement is incorrect! We won the League when he left, we grinded out results, and this season shows we didn't improve that much!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Ok, we didn't compete for the PL title. But by your own admission Mata was our main guy. In those 2 seasons we won the FA Cup (Mata was the official MOTM in that game). We won the CL for the first time in our history. And yeah, Mata's pen was poor in the final. And as much as Drogba was determined, he gave away pens, he could have also easily lost it for us. Same with JT at the Nou Camp. The following season we won the 'Sevilla cup' (Europa League) in which Mata also featured. And played a big part. So as our main man, he won the FA Cup, Europa League and the biggest Prize in European Football in 2 seasons!


He was good in our FA Cup run. He was garbage in our CL knockout stage apart from that corner in the final. We should have been in the CL knockout stages in 2013 not the EL. It was an embarrassment to be in it while being CL holders.

Sometimes you win cups, sometimes you don't. The measurement for how good you are in the league and we were trash.





Buzzard Follower said:


> Mourinho comes in, Mata starts a handful of games, is demoted to the bench, and is eventually pushed out! Mourinho comes in, makes us compete _differently_, with a defensive mined style of play. One that will grind out results. His style was different to those previous, but was he more successful?


He only started a handful of games cause he sucked. He didn't have the physical attributes to fit in with the style. We tried playing the Mata style and it got us no where. We then changed to a different style - a high energy style that everyone else had no problems with playing and we were title challengers. How are you having problems understanding this? Even at United now he is pushed out wide to not get in the way of things. He's nothing special to be harping on about.

You say we switched to a defensive style, however we only scored 4 goals less than the previous year and scored 6 more than 11-12. Hardly a difference in that regard. But the difference in how we were competing is shown by the table.



Buzzard Follower said:


> Does the team _really_ suffer though? Chelsea were very successful in Europe and in Domestic Cup competitions with Mata as the 'main man', and they were never a 'disaster' in the PL!


We weren't very successful though. We won the CL due to defensive organisation and let's be honest, everything fell into place for us. Another year we most likely don't win it. And Mata had very little to do with the victory. He was missing throughout the majority of the knockout stage. We got knocked out in the GROUP STAGE the following year. Get demoted to the EL (which we were delighted to not be in when we won the CL the previous season) and play some garbage teams who we made a meal out of beating and win a cup we had no desire to compete for at the start of the season.

We won the FA Cup in 2012. Lost the League Cup semi the following year and the FA Cup semi that same year too. That's not that great. And cups are cups. If you have ambitions of being a big team, the only cup that truly matters is the CL.



Buzzard Follower said:


> I've just proved that this statement is incorrect! We won the League when he left, we grinded out results, and this season shows we didn't improve that much!


You're going to need better proof than that I'm afraid.

We failed this season for many reason that I cannot be bothered going into. You want to see Mata's worth, just look at him struggling for games in a average United team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

gundogan apparently done. 20 mil.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Kiz said:


> gundogan apparently done. 20 mil.


took you long enough to change your sig to pep you fucking fuck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> took you long enough to change your sig to pep you fucking fuck


i dont have sigs on


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Joel said:


> He was good in our FA Cup run. He was garbage in our CL knockout stage apart from that corner in the final. We should have been in the CL knockout stages in 2013 not the EL. It was an embarrassment to be in it while being CL holders.
> 
> Sometimes you win cups, sometimes you don't. The measurement for how good you are in the league and we were trash.


It wasn't embarrassing. It wasn't over flattering either. Nonetheless, we found ourselves in the EL, and instead of phoning it in, we went on to win it. That in itself shows character. It was a team effort. Mata was apart of that team, he played his part! Same goes for the previous season. We won the CL with Mata in the side, he contributed, and was an asset to Chelsea.





Joel said:


> He only started a handful of games cause he sucked. He didn't have the physical attributes to fit in with the style. We tried playing the Mata style and it got us no where. We then changed to a different style - a high energy style that everyone else had no problems with playing and we were title challengers. How are you having problems understanding this? Even at United now he is pushed out wide to not get in the way of things. He's nothing special to be harping on about.


We didn't ever play the 'Mata style' under Mourinho, so no idea where you got that from? Mourinho didn't like Mata from the start, that was evident before Mourinho started his second stint at Chelsea. As you said yourself in the other thread 'Mourinho has his favourites'. Well this is true, and no matter how good you are, if you're not in the Jose 'clique', or worst still Mourinho doesn't like you, you're almost certain fail. 



Joel said:


> You say we switched to a defensive style, however we only scored 4 goals less than the previous year and scored 6 more than 11-12. Hardly a difference in that regard. But the difference in how we were competing is shown by the table.


We did switch style, a more defensive one, it worked well for one season. We competed for the League, we wasn't competing for anything else. And that style done wonders for us this season after other clubs adapted and changed their tactics against us :lol



Joel said:


> We weren't very successful though. We won the CL due to defensive organisation and let's be honest, everything fell into place for us. Another year we most likely don't win it. And Mata had very little to do with the victory. He was missing throughout the majority of the knockout stage. We got knocked out in the GROUP STAGE the following year. Get demoted to the EL (which we were delighted to not be in when we won the CL the previous season) and play some garbage teams who we made a meal out of beating and win a cup we had no desire to compete for at the start of the season.


No we wasn't very successful at all. We only won the biggest competition in Europe. Beating (arguably) the 1st and 2nd best teams in world football. Oh, we wasn't successful, even in beating Bayern, in Munich, in the final. Very unsuccessful that. Not only did we accomplish the 'impossible' in Europe, we also had the time and ability to win that little known competition called the FA Cup. But as you say, pretty unsuccessful feat. Mata was a part of a Chelsea team that had achieved something they had never done before. Something they couldn't and wouldn't achieve under Mourinho. Mata played his part, he was good to very good. Forget his pen miss, as i mentioned earlier many players could have cost us in that CL win. 

No team has won back to back CL titles, so us getting knocked out was just one of those things. Can't blame Mata for that!



Joel said:


> We won the FA Cup in 2012. Lost the League Cup semi the following year and the FA Cup semi that same year too. That's not that great. And cups are cups. If you have ambitions of being a big team, the only cup that truly matters is the CL.


It's not great, but it's good enough. No team wins everything, ALL THE TIME! That's right, and we won it, with Mata in the side. Without Jose!





Joel said:


> You're going to need better proof than that I'm afraid.
> 
> We failed this season for many reason that I cannot be bothered going into. You want to see Mata's worth, just look at him struggling for games in a average United team.


PL 2011/12 Assists - 
David Silva 15
Juan Mata 13

PL 2012/13 Assists -
Juan Mata 12
Santi Cazorla 11

Juan Mata 2012/13 review - Taken from premierleague.com


> Chelsea were the second highest scorers in the Barclays Premier League, after champions Manchester United, and Spanish playmaker Juan Mata contributed to 24 of the 75 goals the Blues scored – the best return in his career in English football yet.
> The quick-footed Spain international scored 12 goals, including strikes in home and away wins over Arsenal, and provided just as many assists as the Blues secured a third place finish. He also excelled in Chelsea’s run to the UEFA Europa League final, which they won in dramatic fashion against Benfica.


Chelsea Player of the year 2012 and 2013. PFA team of the year 2012/13.

How much more proof do you want? Mata was great at Chelsea until Mourinho came in and showed him the door. And he done that purely and simply because Mourinho didn't like Juan Mata.

Oh, and who score United's equaliser yesterday to the take the game to extra time? Granted he hasn't done well at United, but that's not all his fault. The whole club is a mess!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

:kobefacepalm This is my last time replying as there isn't really any point.



Buzzard Follower said:


> It wasn't embarrassing. It wasn't over flattering either. Nonetheless, we found ourselves in the EL, and instead of phoning it in, we went on to win it. That in itself shows character. It was a team effort. Mata was apart of that team, he played his part! Same goes for the previous season. We won the CL with Mata in the side, he contributed, and was an asset to Chelsea.


It was incredibly embarrassing. The first time ever the current CL holders were knocked out of the group. Pathetic. Shows character? It would have been further embarrassment had we got knocked out by Sparta Prague, Cluj, Rubin Kazan or Basel.

Again, he was garbage in the knockouts. Apart from the assist in the final, name me three top Mata moments in the knockout stage. I'll wait for this.

Why don't we bring back Kalou and Bosingwa since they played their part too.



Buzzard Follower said:


> We didn't ever play the 'Mata style' under Mourinho, so no idea where you got that from? Mourinho didn't like Mata from the start, that was evident before Mourinho started his second stint at Chelsea. As you said yourself in the other thread 'Mourinho has his favourites'. Well this is true, and no matter how good you are, if you're not in the Jose 'clique', or worst still Mourinho doesn't like you, you're almost certain fail.


We saw it 2 seasons before Mourinho and where were we in the league? Why would he continue a style that was not working?

He probably didn't like Mata from the start, but Mata had chances and he couldn't produce consistently. They were a few times he came off the bench and did really well. He was rewarded with starts in the following game but he didn't produce. All this while Hazard and Oscar were shining, while Willian was running himself into the ground for us. How could Mata have played?

Maybe if he stayed instead of asking to leave, he'd have got his opportunity when Oscar went of the boil. But he didn't.



Buzzard Follower said:


> We did switch style, a more defensive one, it worked well for one season. We competed for the League, we wasn't competing for anything else. And that style done wonders for us this season after other clubs adapted and changed their tactics against us :lol


Jesus Christ it's like speaking to a brick wall. We went to a high energy style, so that we could press and win the ball back further up the pitch. It went defensive in the second half of last season (14-15) when we blew an 8 point lead within a month.

Successful for one season? We challenged for the title in Mourinho's first season back, got to the CL semi final. The following season we won the League Cup and the Premier League. So I'd say that was a decent season and a good season. We were a proper team again as opposed to a team that finished 15 and 20 points behind the champions. 

We were awful this year and a lot of that is Mourinho's fault. But the board's inability to back him in the market didn't help. All you have to do is look at the 2010-11 season to see the parallels.



Buzzard Follower said:


> No we wasn't very successful at all. We only won the biggest competition in Europe. Beating (arguably) the 1st and 2nd best teams in world football. Oh, we wasn't successful, even in beating Bayern, in Munich, in the final. Very unsuccessful that. Not only did we accomplish the 'impossible' in Europe, we also had the time and ability to win that little known competition called the FA Cup. But as you say, pretty unsuccessful feat. Mata was a part of a Chelsea team that had achieved something they had never done before. Something they couldn't and wouldn't achieve under Mourinho. Mata played his part, he was good to very good. Forget his pen miss, as i mentioned earlier many players could have cost us in that CL win.


Well we were looking at the Mata year*S*, so looking at one year and not the other doesn't work. So a CL, an FA Cup and about 20 points behind the champions in year one. CL humiliation, an FA Cup semi and about 15 points behind the champions in year 2. It's not very successful looking at it on a whole. Basically a cup team. Just like we were in the late 90s. Awesome.

Again, name me those special Mata moments in the knockout stages. Showed me how he played his part. Because I know he did fuck all when it came to defending. So show me how exactly he played his part.



Buzzard Follower said:


> No team has won back to back CL titles, so us getting knocked out was just one of those things. Can't blame Mata for that!


No holder had been eliminated in the group before us as well. I doubt any holder had got thrashed by the Europa League winner before us either. And I know no European team had lost the Club World Cup in like 5 years. Awesome.



Buzzard Follower said:


> It's not great, but it's good enough. No team wins everything, ALL THE TIME! That's right, and we won it, with Mata in the side. Without Jose!


It's not good enough. Not challenging for the title is NEVER good enough. 



Buzzard Follower said:


> PL 2011/12 Assists -
> David Silva 15
> Juan Mata 13
> 
> ...


But how did the team do? No one is saying Mata didn't have great stats. But they came at the expense of the team. Winning the CL under special circumstances which will unlikely be repeated doesn't change that.

He was about to get subbed yesterday for doing nothing before his goal. Well done to him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

According to the Guardian Mourinho's list of targets is:

John Stones
Ezequiel Garay 
Andre Gomes
Joao Mario
Alvaro Morata
Mauro Icardi

Very strange list, not quite mine. I assume Icardi would be a fall back option but he's a seriously limited player and I would have assumed the most pessimistic projections for Rashford would be around that level. Morata is a strange one. Seems utterly phenomenal in big games but his scoring record is actually pretty mediocre. He's also struggled to start at Juventus and hasn't considered at Madrid. 

It was compiled by Jamie Jackson though and he's a complete hack so the Ibra hype LIVES.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

IBRA, LAPORTE, new winger and new RB plz


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Looks like Skrtel is going to Turkey. Good servant over the years and had some very memorable moments but he's not the same player he once was.



> According to the defender’s agent, the defender is now looking for a new challenge and is keen for a move to Turkey.
> Mithat Halis confirmed (via Telegraph):
> 
> “Skrtel is considering a move to Turkey and he is open to the option of playing here.”
> ...


I took a good look at this just now. If we can do similar (not sure on which players we'll attract) but just the general idea of a massive cleanout is positive as it's much needed. 










Still seems to be the same talk on Zielinski, nothing definite yet. I'm certain that the Karius deal will happen by the looks of things. Also still linked to Jonas Hector, Chilwell Mahmoud Dahoud.

EDIT - Loris Karius has arrived in Merseyside to complete his medical to join Liverpool. (Paul Joyce)

Karius and Mario Gotze share the same agent, and talks are ongoing over a deal for Gotze who has been told he can leave Bayern. (Paul Joyce)

edit #2 - Klopp is also trying to persuade Mahmoud Dahoud to join from Borussia Monchengladbach. He is first choice over Zielinski. (Paul Joyce)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

If it's the same agent then Gotze literally parted ways with him this morning (or Honigstein only reported it this morning, but either way). 

Morata's scoring record in the CL is excellent. Doesn't seem to start as often in the league since Mandzukic and Dybala seem to have a pretty great partnership going. I don't watch nearly enough Serie A to say that with any certainty, though.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

A dutch newspaper is claiming Ibrahimovic to Manchester United is done. This will be one of the greatest weeks ever if this is true. They're saying he will come as a player and then go into a coaching role with us (seems hard to believe but you never know).

https://twitter.com/Elko_B/status/734735627833495553?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

The dutch newspaper is De Telegraaf and they apparently have links with Zlatan's agent.

PLEASE BE TRUE!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I will ejaculate.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Mourinho + Ibrahimovic :mark:


Seriously. my favorite manager and favorite player in same club. can't say I don't want to see them succeed though. even I kinda despise United in SAF era(especially during Riley end 49 matches unbeaten scandal)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



AryaAnark said:


>


in the bin.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I did read one report today about Ibra being assistant manager lol.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Brock said:


> I did read one report today about Ibra being assistant manager lol.


1 year playing deal with the option of a coaching role in year two


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

inb4 35 year old Ibra is as awful as can be. :ibra


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Is Ibrahimovic finally coming to the Premier League? :fingerscrossed


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Give him the captains armband

Carpet head is a manager undermining fraud

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Apparently Gotze said he's not leaving Bayern.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Lukaku could be on his way back to Chelsea. Can't see him staying at Everton tbh. Apparently when asked by a Belgian newspaper whether he'll be heading back to Chelsea, he smiled and said 'we'll see'. Could be trolling them, but i wouldn't be surprised if he did make the move!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Hope he goes. £65m (or there abouts) is too much money to turn down.

Fat headed, lazy, touch like Jimmy Savile, media spouting tit.

If he spent more time scoring penalties and goals in an FA Cup semi final, we'd have easily won a trophy this year. 

Can't believe he's blamed his teammates for his shit form in 2016. Aye mate, it's the teams fault you missed sitters and penalties for the last 5 months. 



> Lukaku: “In my head, I know where I want to go but I’m keeping that to myself.
> 
> “You will know when it is concluded. I have to make a good choice but in my head that has happened already.


Hope he gets told that he's going to spend the rest of his contract which is 3 more years in the under 21's and then he can leave on a free. Gimp. 










Crying at the random :seb enguin neg at the top


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

We need a replacement for Bony. How does he look on a bench?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Really hope we don't sign him. Especially for £65m. That is bonkers. They are so many superior strikers out there. Lukaku's touch is not going to improve enough for him to be good in tight spaces.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Joel said:


> Really hope we don't sign him. Especially for £65m. That is bonkers. They are so many superior strikers out there. Lukaku's touch is not going to improve enough for him to be good in tight spaces.


£65m is utterly ridiculous. And i happen to agree with you (for a change ), signing him would be a mistake. I don't want to see him back at Chelsea. Though, im pretty sure it'll happen, unfortunately.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Brock said:


> Apparently Gotze said he's not leaving Bayern.


And apparently Carlo doesn't even want him.

What a fat mess.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

*Zlatan Ibrahimovic spotted on plane: 
Reports say he will join Jose Mourinho at Man United*










http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/673018/Zlatan-Ibrahimovic-Manchester-United-spotted-plane-Premier-League-transfer-news-gossip

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Obviously shopped. How is he on a plane with George Harrison?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

cheeky beatles banter ftw! :banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Irish Jet said:


> And apparently Carlo doesn't even want him.
> 
> What a fat mess.


the only thing carlo said is that gotze won't be an automatic starter, which is obvious with muller here.

I'm happy for Gotze to stay. Lewy and Muller never get injured so that somewhat blocks his path to the first team, but we don't have another #10 , so if Carlo sees utility in a creative playmaker, he might feature more often.

Makes sense for Gotze as well. Making it work at Bayern is much better for his brand than either of Liverpool or Dortmund.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

he wasn't on a plane he was at sweden training


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

The bin is calling your name, Gandhi. 

Don't leave it wanting.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I heard that Joey Barton has joined Rangers on a free.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Rockland said:


> inb4 35 year old Ibra is as awful as can be. :ibra


:ibra will score 4 on a cold Wednesday night in Stoke


"Joe Hart emerges as £40m target for ambitious Everton this summer" says The Sun :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



King Kenny said:


> I heard that Joey Barton has joined Rangers on a free.


Joey Barton in an Old Firm match :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Cannot wait for that, personally.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Blackbeard said:


> Joey Barton in an Old Firm match :banderas


Will quickly devolve into a boxing match between Barton and Scott Brown probably. Crazy signing for Rangers, weird to think this was the team whose company collapsed and dropped 3 divisions 4 years ago.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Crazy how moving to a media favoured club can change perspective. According to Sky Sports, Mourinho being bad with youth is now a myth. They had no quarrels hammering him over it when he was at a media hated club though...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Can't wait til Mou sells Pereira as I'm sick to death of hearing about the fucker every game.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Delighted with the Karius signing, you can't go wrong signing a German keeper. For such a small fee as well, I think he will oust Mignoket out of the first team in no time at all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Joel said:


> Crazy how moving to a media favoured club can change perspective. According to Sky Sports, Mourinho being bad with youth is now a myth. They had no quarrels hammering him over it when he was at a media hated club though...


hated club fam :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Blackbeard said:


> Joey Barton in an Old Firm match :banderas


The glory days of Scottish Football truly are back :mark:

Brown vs Barton will be utter scenes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Brown the rangers fan vs barton the celtic fan

LOL

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Ibra 1/8 to join United. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



V. Skybox said:


> Will quickly devolve into a boxing match between Barton and Scott Brown probably.





DeeGuy said:


> Brown vs Barton will be utter scenes.


That was my first thought when I heard the news. The confrontations between those two should be memorable.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Blackbeard said:


> That was my first thought when I heard the news. The confrontations between those two should be memorable.


If only Celtic still had Neil Lennon as their gaffer. Would have been kicking off everywhere :mark:

As much as I dislike both clubs, I'm looking forward to the #SCENES it will bring next season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Scottish league LUL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

dani alves to juve on a free, 2 year deal according to Spanish papers and radio


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Time for Bellerin to activated Barcelona DNA


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Lol at arsenal

Bye bye hector

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Spent all day reading about Mascherano going to Juventus and now Alves has supposedly joined them on a free. Bartra will be going as well.

:mj2

Bellerin is the obvious link but I think sticking with Vidal and Roberto as back-up is fine. Not sure if I want the club to take more damaged La Masia goods back from Wenger. Getting a good centre-back in is a bigger priority.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Seb said:


> Getting a good centre-back in is a bigger priority.


Apparently they want Sidnei from Deportivo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Wouldn't be so quick to jump to conclusions regarding Bellerin to Barca:



> It's true I'm from [Barcelona], but my home is London now. I can't see myself anywhere else for a long, long time. Besides, they're all fucking rent boys, mate. Every one of them La Masia bastards are fucking rent boys.


:draper2


And United fans should be focuses on Eddy Woodrow finding some :jet7 for their own fitba club rather than worrying about Arsenal. Tell us again how "better with youth than he's given credit for" Jose will employ the class of '16 against FC Dufflebag.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Seb said:


> Spent all day reading about Mascherano going to Juventus and now Alves has supposedly joined them on a free. Bartra will be going as well.
> 
> :mj2
> 
> Bellerin is the obvious link but I think sticking with Vidal and Roberto as back-up is fine. Not sure if I want the club to take more damaged La Masia goods back from Wenger. Getting a good centre-back in is a bigger priority.


Alves & Masch are over 30 and obviously can be replaced, but what's happened with Bartra? I remember a couple of years back he was going to be the next Puyol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Renegade™;60104929 said:


> Alves & Masch are over 30 and obviously can be replaced, but what's happened with Bartra? I remember a couple of years back he was going to be the next Puyol


Whether or not Barca will fork out the money for replacements is a different story. Masch is only 31, and was excellent last season.

I like Bartra, but he's played under four managers (three successful ones) and all of them have deemed him as back-up. He's an excellent back-up or third choice though, which is why I want him to stay. He's rarely put in a bad performance when given a chance. Much better player than Mathieu.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ws/everton-transfer-rumours-yet-more-11387482

The lad has got one hell of an ego on him he is a good player and all but not good enough for a top team especially with how much he goes missing I could see him joining Man United maybe and that's only if they don't get Zlatan.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

No thanks


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I thought Everton had overpaid for him in the first place, though that price doesn't seem as steep now. Sixty million now is some crazy shit, though. For any team. 

The thing with Lukaku is that he was such a physical specimen when he was young, the general feeling was that he'd develop into a BEAST of a UNIT of a fitba player. That's probably true to an extent, and I guess he's already a UNIT, but his touch still has all the subtlety of a sledgehammer. He can be a sulky big blanket and when things aren't going his way it results in obvious laziness. He has pretty great goal scoring record for someone so young, but he's not an excellent finisher (or he's at least inconsistent when it comes to excellent finishing). I know the market is ridiculous at this point but who in their right mind would pay sixty million squid for him (I mean, he probably won't go for that, but even to be valued at that price is wild)?

All that said I'd swap him for Walcott, btw :WHYYY4


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ws/everton-transfer-rumours-yet-more-11387482
> 
> The lad has got one hell of an ego on him he is a good player and all but not good enough for a top team especially with how much he goes missing I could see him joining Man United maybe and that's only if they don't get Zlatan.


Why on earth would you expect Mourinho to sign him?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Mourinho won't sign him. He didn't want him at Chelsea, when he was already under contract, so why would he spend a considerable chunk of his transfer spending purse on him now?! He won't, no chance.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Skybet have suspended betting on zlatan to united after someone put a large bet on at 1/16.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*










Fap


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

50k rts within hour


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

So I guess that means Mata's gone and no Ronaldo.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

As if Ronaldo was ever happening :mj4


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Hope Jose can convince Mahrez and Kante to take a step down and join us :mark:

First time I've felt optimism about United in years.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I hope he has a third season Chelsea at first season United :towns2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I hope he gets murdered by a tramp.


----------



## Respek (May 22, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Chelski was just a stepping stone for the REAL job. Welcome Maureen! In 3 years he will win the Champions League.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

yeah i dont think mourinho will see out the 3 years at utd either.


----------



## Respek (May 22, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

the bitterness, jealousy and blatant fear from rival fans is hilarious. Pep is regretting taking over the other small club in Manchester.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Respek said:


> the bitterness, jealousy and blatant fear from rival fans is hilarious. Pep is regretting taking over the other small club in Manchester.












I'll give Jose 2 seasons. He will have a decent first season but a so-so second one.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

First off I would like to give credit for LVG winning us the FA Cup, I'm still buzzing from us winning the trophy a week later and it was good to see him leave winning United some silverware. I don't appreciate the way it came out he was going to be sacked literally after he won the FA Cup as it would have been better to let him celebrate and then have him leave dignified a few days later. Still, I'm chuffed to bits that we've finally signed Mourinho, 3 years too late but still, it's great we've finally made the right appointment after Sir Alex retired. Moyes was a clown, LVG was ancient with his _"philosophy"_ but 3rd time is the charm and we've finally signed a Manger that should and will win us trophies.

I absolutely loved his first interview, a completely different experience to Moyes _"we must aspire to be like City"_ or LVG's statement of _"it will take 3 month for players to adapt to my philosophy... no... 1 year... no 2 years... no your expectations are too high dammit!"_. Mourinho just oozes confidence and seems content on getting United back to the top. No if's or but's... just factual quotes that he is a winner and that is where he expects United to be soon. This is the first time in a long time I'm excited for a United season to get underway.

Now get Ibra and we'll be all set for fun times ahead!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Apparently Ron-Robert Zieler has moved to Leicester I am guessing Schmeichel will be leaving? both are to good for bench warming.

I am pretty sure Zieler counts as homegrown since he was a Man United kid.

https://www.hannover96.de/aktuelles...gezogen-zieler-fuehrt-vertragsgespraeche.html


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Cant wait for Jose too get in to the market and get in a few players but i really dont see him ripping up whats already a very small squad


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

He definitely won’t rip up the squad. There's very few guys I'd consider deadwood like there was in Moyes' time. 

Carrick seems pretty certain to go and maybe Schweinsteiger too if rumours about his unpopularity in the squad are in any way true. Probably a case of one or the other. 

Darmian, Mata and Jones would be the most likely to be sold IMO. I expect he’ll see Fellaini as a useful plan B if nothing else, although he might sell him to appease the fans. There’s interesting decisions to be made on Januzaj and Depay but I can see them getting a chance. 

I think the different playing style will change a lot. The defenders may be a little more exposed with less emphasis on possession but on the whole the current players will look significantly better in a Mourinho team IMO.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Mourinho. Guardiola. Klopp. Wenger.

_*OH. MY. GOD.*_ The upcoming season is gonna be LEGENDARY.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I've seen Manolas and Ibra heavily linked a lot to Man Utd, will be interesting to see who both the Manchester clubs go for.

Hope Barca don't go for Bellerin, who will be massively overpriced. If a replacement for Alves is really necessary, Mario would be cheaper and is a better player anyway. Would rather see Barca bring in a centre-back (2 if Bartra leaves) and an attacking player. The first team is fine but the squad really lacks depth compared to other top teams.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Pellegrini isn't being considered for the Everton job anymore. 

:ken better get on the phone quick and try and do what he can to get Moyes that interview before Moshiri finishes his meetings.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Pellegrini is not good enough for Everton? Wow 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

It's not that he isn't good enough, but he's not considered as the top target by Moshiri according to my bbq sauce after more meetings have taken place over the weekend.

Sevilla's DOF has also left his role according to some media reports...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Monchi is one of the most revered figures in Spanish football and probably the most important part of their success over the last decade, disastrous for Sevilla if that's true.

Arguably the world's best in his role. If he's leaving it can only be for a ton of money at one of Europe's top clubs.



> Monchi was to become known as a slick operator who has earned the nickname ‘El Lobo de Sevilla’ – The Wolf of Seville. Revamping the club’s youth academy and building a worldwide network of over 700 scouts, he can be described as a visionary and is one of the most sought-after individuals in football.
> 
> The 22 players listed cost Sevilla a total of €36 million in transfer fees, and were sold for a combined cost of €229 million: Andrés Palop, Dani Alves, Federico Fazio, Martin Cáceres, Adriano, Ivan Rakitic, Júlio Baptista, Seydou Keita, Christian Poulsen, Luís Fabiano, Carlos Bacca, Sergio Ramos, Jesús Navas, Alberto Moreno, Luis Alberto, José Antonio Reyes, Renato, Gary Medel, Geoffrey Kondogbia, Enzo Maresca, Aleix Vidal, Diego López


He also got Konoplyanka, Krohn-Dehli, Gameiro and Krychowiak for a combined 14 million Euro's. That lot would fetch 60 million, easily.

Massive coup for whoever gets him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

he's a brilliant DOF, will be mighty hard to follow in his shoes for whoever attempts to at Sevilla next


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Mourinho. Guardiola. Klopp. *Wenger.*
> 
> _*OH. MY. GOD.*_ The upcoming season is gonna be LEGENDARY.


Lel at Wenger but no Conte :cockhead4


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Irish Jet said:


> He definitely won’t rip up the squad. There's very few guys I'd consider deadwood like there was in Moyes' time.
> 
> Carrick seems pretty certain to go and maybe Schweinsteiger too if rumours about his unpopularity in the squad are in any way true. Probably a case of one or the other.
> 
> ...



Carrick just signed a new year extension so I doubt he's going anywhere now. Fellaini, Darmian and Mata are the ones likely to go I think. Jones I think will stay. I can see him giving Depay and Januzaj a chance. we're not going to see some crazy overhaul of the squad in one transfer window

IBRA plz


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Rockland said:


> Lel at Wenger but no Conte


Yeah, I was gonna edit Conte in - my apologies. Glaring exclusion. Let's not forget "The Great/GOAT" Ranieri as well. (Leicester should be happy with a top 7 finish this season tho - I, still, think for some reason that they'll be exposed in the UCL. Still bummed that Atlético didn't win :'()

Wenger is still a good manager imo, despite all.

If Diego Simeone and Carlo Ancelotti were in the Prem as well, it'd be absolutely insane.



Renegade™ said:


> Jones I think will stay. I can see him giving Depay and Januzaj a chance. we're not going to see some crazy overhaul of the squad in one transfer window


I remember reading somehwere that Mou is a fan of Jones.

I wouldn't be too shocked if Memphis left tbh.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Mourinho. Guardiola. Klopp. Wenger.
> 
> _*OH. MY. GOD.*_ The upcoming season is gonna be LEGENDARY.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736869374221553664


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

monchi has agreed to stay


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

I don't mind Carrick staying in a backup role but word going round that Blind is going to be offloaded. That will piss me off.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Irish Jet said:


> I don't mind Carrick staying in a backup role but word going round that Blind is going to be offloaded. That will piss me off.


That seems weird to me, Blind is the kind of player Jose loves. A defensive minded do-it-all that will play wherever you tell him to.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Rode to Dortmund done according to Bild. 12 - 15 mil euros with potential bonuses.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*



Fighter Daron said:


> That seems weird to me, Blind is the kind of player Jose loves. A defensive minded do-it-all that will play wherever you tell him to.


Well if Jose doesn't like him, he's gone. And even if he stays somehow, he won't play. Same with Mata.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Mata played in 17 games out of 31... Take away the last 4 games after New Years Day when negotiations probably started with United and that is 17 in 27...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Blind's versatility might save him as he can cover multiple positions, I think Mata is most likely to leave along with Fellaini


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*










ANNOUNCE GUNDOGAN


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Absolute baller. I hope he remains injured for a very long time, but I say that with all the love and affection I can possibly muster under the circumstances.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Gundagon to Man City CONFIRMED. Man City have just announced it on Twitter. Transfer fee is reportedly £20 million plus add ons. Great deal for City of he can improve his fitness.
EDIT: Here's the link 
https://mobile.twitter.com/MCFC/status/738280134122184704?p=v


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

he's played almost 80 games in the last two seasons. no idea where this misconception of being injury riddled comes from










:banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Even after he's left Bayern, Pep is still being a cunt to Dortmund :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Isn't a "Gundogan" the species that Jar Jar Binks derives from?


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> Even after he's left Bayern, Pep is still being a cunt to Dortmund :mj2


Dortmund have already lost their two best players. Wonder where they go from here.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Welcome Gunda Din.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. Title COMING SOON*

Pep wasting no time trying to buy another league.

Classic him. Hashtag genius.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

city ruining the bundesliga.



Shatab Anwar said:


> Dortmund have already lost their two best players. Wonder where they go from here.


*dortmund have lost their 4th and 5th best players.

(may yet lose the rest).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Shatab Anwar said:


> Dortmund have already lost their two best players.


:jet3

PEA and Reus are still there.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Goku said:


> city ruining the bundesliga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only meant two of their best players. I wasn't implying that they were the top two players. I don't think Reus will leave. Auba and Mkhitariyan(hope its the correct spelling) might leave.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Aubameyang I don't think will leave but I could see Mykhitaryan moving on

come on Mourinho, IBRA and Laporte plz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Laporte is going to City.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Odds massively slashed on Ibrahimovic to Celtic.

wat


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Ron Robert Zieler to Leicester City CONFIRMED. Leicester starting to prepare for next season by adding depth to their squad.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> Odds massively slashed on Ibrahimovic to Celtic.
> 
> wat


Hahahahahahahaha. I wound up some old Rangers-supporting geezer in a pub last night saying Rodgers would bring Zlatan to Parkhead. I am the fucking oracle, brothers.

(never gonna happen, btw)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

bartra to dortmund for 8 mil apparently.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Goku said:


> bartra to dortmund for 8 mil apparently.


It's official. Barcelona have confirmed it on Twitter.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738806455290077184
Not sure if it is good move but worth trying for Arsenal.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738791141663989760
I think if he joins Arsenal, Vardy will properly flop unless Arsenal go more counter attacking and this is a pretty weird signing for Arsenal.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

This is super, super weird. Seems desperate, especially considering we're talking about Wenger here. Maybe he's just going on a madness and chucking everything at a title challenge in his last season like "YOLO motherfucker I don't even care anymore." Those banner-waving fannies brought this on. It's all their fault. You don't fuck with the big man. I hope they're happy now. 

Can't believe this. I wanna run to you @


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Vardy is the squarest peg for Arsenal's hole.

:trips2


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

The strange thing is I can see him going. Never seemed the hugely loyal type.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Vardy is much better than Giroud, scored a ton of goals last year and his release clause is apparently only around 20 million.

Not sure why :vardy would choose to leave now though and downgrade, unless it's for a ridiculous wage hike.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

No kante to arsenal then

Hope we're all over that, he's just what we need.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Hope this Vardy talk is bs. Seems unlike Wenger to be chasing a 29 year old on the back of 1 decent season .Most teams that come to the Emirates sit deep with 11 behind the ball which means there will be very litte space for Vardy to run into and i cant see Arsene changing his tactics so we start lumping the ball forwards 70 yards for Vardy to chase down. The thought of having Vardy and Welbeck as our 2 main options up top makes me want to gargle some bleech


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Are the media fucking bored tonight i've read.

Vardy to Arsenal
Ibrah to United
Wilshere/Bellarin to MCFC
Messi asked about by MUFC

dafuq.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Everyone needs to fuck off and leave Leicester alone because I want to see what they do in the Champions League (since there is no other reason to watch that stupid tournament :mjchelsea)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Ibra to United sounds imminent.

Man, every team is signing someone early. Oh wait. Hold on. The team that dropped down 9 fucking places are doing nothing.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

We definitely won't sign anyone till the Euros are over because :cockhead4 is too busy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

He had a long time to compile a list of players he wanted, so that cannot be an excuse.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

We won the Twitter followers :brodgers 










Huge fan of this new Everton. Bullying Southampton into giving us what we want because we've got some money now.

Don't really want Koemon but the Southampton fans are crying on Twitter so it'll be funny at least to just nab him from that tinpot club.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Vardy possibly going to the Arse? :jose

Man, I hope this isn't the start of the Leicester team breaking up already.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Bullying Southampton into giving us what we want


That's our gimmick :cussin:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

ZLATAN IBRAHIMOVIC

FUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKKK


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> Laporte is going to City.


NO :mj2

Ibra however, yas :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Even though it's Utd, I'm pleased to finally be able to see Ibra in the Prem tbh.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

James Vardy to Arsenal :wtf2:wtf2:wtf2 That kind of transfer seems very unlike, Wenger.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

11 million for Diafra Sakho would be nice


albeit unlikely, but we could probably do with more than one striker who knows how to gol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Ibra to Utd :mj2 

Vardy to Arsenal is lel. He's a great striker but that signing is something I would expect from Liverpool, going after the big fish in a small sea. Vardy staying at Leicester would be better for every party.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739037126952669184
Looks like we're getting the fat headed Dutch Moyes unless something drastically changes with Emery.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

What happened to Frank de Boer?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Maybe he'll go to Southampton. Shame if Koeman leaves, did such a good job.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Vardy has elite data. Will wait to rework his xG from Leicester to Arsenal, but it shouldn't falter too much. I think he'll score goals.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



CGS said:


> Vardy to Arsenal is lel. He's a great striker but that signing is something I would expect from Liverpool, going after the big fish in a small sea. Vardy staying at Leicester would be better for every party.


Same. If Rodgers was still there I'd have fully expected it to happen. 

Apparently the release clause is £18million. I don't think his age is as huge an issue as some are making out considering players like Cavani, Benzema and even the mighty Suarez are either the same age or a year younger. Van Persie was 29 when he went to United. Of course Vardy isn't in the same universe as Suarez or Van Persie at the time and he's not as good as Benzema or Cavani, but fuck it, Arsenal fans complain when Wenger refuses to go for someone because "he thinks they're too old, bruv!" and then complain again when he buys players who are yet to fully develop, so he'll cop some shit no matter what he does. I think this move absolutely should be scrutinised considering it really doesn't make that much sense on the surface, but from my own point of view I'm just gonna choose to look favourably on him making two signings in key areas before we're even into the second week in June. He's on a madness this summer, brothers. We're going all out to retain that second place trophy. 

I'm not sure how Vardy fits into this side, though. He was a demon at attacking space last season, but no team Leicester came up against seemed to be able to change anything and effectively limit that space they were afforded, even if some of them tried. Of course you give Leicester credit for still being able to do what they did after other teams realised they weren't just gonna disappear, but we often play teams that will sit nine men behind the ball and there's never any space TO attack. We don't need players to attack space. We need them to create it. He'd be effective on the counter, obviously, but unless you're Paul Lambert on the Patsies setting Villa up to go gung-ho from two seasons back, it's rare teams in the bottom half even give up any counter attacking opportunities against us. Could definitely be an option in bigger games, though. It's obviously not black and white enough where he'll either turn out to be amazing or shit, but I really don't see him hitting that twenty league goals mark for this Arsenal team. I'd pay a goodly sum of peanuts to be wrong. 

Fuck it. Vardy and Wilshere in the FA Cup parade next season is gonna be fucking dyno. "VARDY'S YER MAN, HE HATES FOLK FROM UZBEKISTAN, AND VIETNAM, AND JAPAN, AND PROBABLY ALSO CATALAN!"


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

the compensation for koeman is 4 mil and it should all be finalised very soon


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

De Boer to Southampton then possibly?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

I don't think there's any question that "he'll score goals" if he signs for Arsenal. Of course he will score some, even Forlan and Crouch scored some for United and Liverpool respectively.

The question really should be 'would he score the 20+ league goals that Arsenal need from a starting striker'? Because the type of action and transition that Vardy thrives on at Leicester is what the team is built upon, whereas Arsenal is the complete opposite. Leicester literally set up to try and maximise the amount of times Vardy can make that same run, repetition repetition repetition, whereas at Arsenal he might get that one or two times a game if he's lucky.

An even bigger question is how will Vardy cope as a central outlet in a possession team? For all the criticisms of Giroud, he's wonderful at being an aerial option and linking up play for all of Arsenal's dicky little attacking midfield types when on song. Come short, lay off, move, recieve the return ball, deft touch, etc. Welbeck can perform the role well too (and is almost as good at high pressing and retrieving the ball as Vardy is). That's never been Vardy's game, so it would be interesting to see what happens when he's marooned inside packed boxes with no clear link or space to attack. A few of his England performances against dross have shown how hopelessly ineffective he can be in those situations.

Having said that it would be silly to write him off, because he's made critics look rather stupid post the 2012/2013 and 2014/2015 seasons. This wouldn't be the first time he would need to drastically adapt his game to step up a level. Despite that, the issue I see with it is that it seems like he has a very short window to combine his world class athletic attributes and any potential improvements technically (less likely) or tactically (more likely). It's an incredibly short term looking signing.

If Wenger ends up signing him as a back up option and MIRACULOUSLY spends more money on a different starting striker, then ignore this, obviously.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Man even was I calling for this shit months ago I never believed it.

WE IBRA NOW

we messi soon


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Gandhi said:


>


Don't ruin it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Ibra to flop plz

:mj2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Man we're going to be so slow going forward with ibra and rooney in the starting XI

Plz jose, you know what needs to be done

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Vader said:


> Don't ruin it.


That ship sailed a while ago.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Vader said:


> Don't ruin it.





Irish Jet said:


> we messi soon


*Lionel Messi could make shock move to Manchester United*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-3624502/Lionel-Messi-make-shock-Manchester-United-Argentine-forward-seeks-assurances-future-Barcelona.html

*Report: Lionel Messi considering future Barcelona departure due to tax problems in Spain*

http://www.barcablaugranes.com/2015/10/16/9547345/report-lionel-messi-retirement-barcelona-move

ards


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

looks like there's still some season tickets left. crafton is united's version of duncan castles. horrifically amusing mouthpiece championing for his club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Phil McNulty said:


> Make no mistake, Farhad Moshiri means serious business at Everton and is wielding serious fire power.
> 
> Moshiri is a total game changer for Everton, under the previous regime this would not have happened, Everton are a different animal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

The Spanish press are linking Eric Bailly with United for €40m, haven't seen much of the guy apart from the game against Liverpool where he looked decent


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

^Yeah, it's doing the rounds on Twitter.

He's very young as well. According to the latest tweets, an agreement has already been reached. He's (already) potentially ours.

_EDIT_: Multiple "sources" claiming talks in "advanced" stages. Someone even already edited his wiki


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Not worth that amount of money nor is he even Villareal's best defender, but he's probably better than any of United's current CB's, decent buy but United could do better.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Messi will never EVER play alongside Ibrahimovic again, so ManU fans, stop dreaming.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Ibra never had a problem with Messi. He's voted for him as Ballon d'Or winner every year since he left Barca.

That being said, Messi will never play for another team in Europe. He wouldn't want to leave and any president that tried to sell him would be hounded out the door the day after.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Nah, just crazy speculation - obviously. Messi's staying put.

Eric Bailly looks confirmed to be United bound by the looks of it. 40M Euros in damages.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739111572010872833
The media are now trying to get information out of a nine year old for transfer information :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Seb said:


> Ibra never had a problem with Messi. He's voted for him as Ballon d'Or winner every year since he left Barca.


I didn't say Ibra wouldn't play alongside Leo, you must have misread me :lol


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

£19m + £11.75m in add on seems to be deal for Bailey. His not part of Ivory Coast team so looks like his either having medical or being allowed to leave their camp to have one/complete contract talks with us also Villarreal in Spain broke this deal not su so seems their happy enough go public with this deal so doesn't seem like much get in our way doing this deal in next few days then? 

I'd Love to say know of him or that watched him a lot but it's not true. But I'm convinced that after 2 CBS this summer anyway. If history suggests anything that stones is someone Jose would go after again this summer but can see man city also wanting him but other 2nd CB I wasn't sure about. Kinda like it when the club signs players from out nowhere early on without press here left clueless & unaware. 

Pretty convinced at least 2 CBS (maybe all 3) of blind, rojo & Jones will be shipped off by Jose this summer. Whilst like the guy & feel he should be kept as a squad player at least but blind looks like his to one of first names that Jose sells. Jones is next clear pick how can rely on a guy whose never fit & when saw him play for under 21 when he returned he was awful at that level. Can't see Jose liking him. Rojo another one now CbJ & Shaw at LB plus got Mensah, smalling, Bailey & prob another new CB then rojo doesn't fit in either. 

I did see we were linked with Roma pjanic & Roma need get in €30m by end of this month due to FFP restrictions. There's a cm I really like & rate highly. Also pjanic isn't at euros so that might be a transfer to be done there ASAP for anyone whose interested in him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Messi would be found out inside five minutes of football if he leaves Barca.

He's no Ronaldo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Seen Bailly a few times and he looks real talent, played a but at right back too which may be significant. Physically he's a beast and he's comfortable on the ball. He's very inexperienced though and it's definitely a gamble but he should be cut out for the PL where the defensive standards have dropped.

Would be great to get our business done early. To have two big signings on board before the Euros would be huge. City probably will have done too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

A big signing? :jet3

Dortmund just paid 8 million for Bartra and he's a better player.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

We officially Alves yet?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



AryaAnark said:


> Messi would be found out inside five minutes of football if he leaves Barca.
> 
> He's no Ronaldo.


Oh no you didn't.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

ugh if Bailly happens, doesn't instil much confidence 

also Monster, calm down m8 no way Jose gets rid of Blind, Jones AND Rojo. Fosu-Mensah at CB won't happen too often yet :lol

Jose is a fan of Jones anyway, and Rojo is a good backup CB & LB. Blind might go which is a little unfortunate for him as I'd keep him for CM and cover in defence but whatevs

can we just confirm IBRA plz


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Renegade™;60348065 said:


> ugh if Bailly happens, doesn't instil much confidence
> 
> also Monster, calm down m8 no way Jose gets rid of Blind, Jones AND Rojo. Fosu-Mensah at CB won't happen too often yet :lol
> 
> ...


I don't think all 3 them will go say that's hugely unlikely but not all 3 of them will be here next season is my guess in fact I personally feel 2 of Jones, blind & Rojo might be sold this summer.

I could of seen Mensah going to rb oddly under jose but didn't release Bailly can play rb as well? My feeling were Toni & Matteo be 2 RBs in squad whilst CbJ & Shaw will be 2 lbs in the squad so need at least 4 CBS with smalling being first name then I included Bailly if/when we sign him so that's 2 & I actually feel Tim get more games under Jose cos sort of player that Jose likes hence why included him but he may be 5th choice CB or he may play CDM & move into midfield for us next season?

So it leaves either 1 or 2 CBS spots open & Jose wants stones & I feel we want 2 CBS this summer as were light in that area so say we sign another CB maybe not stones who i could see being at man city this summer. Were linked with Manolas of Roma recently & Reece Oxford of WHU.

We would Have Tim, blind, Rojo, Jones, smalling, Bailly & another new CB which is 7 CBS most need is 5 least is 4 so 2 or 3 them are leaving us this summer & mostly likely seems to be blind as he isn't a Jose player at CB or at LB & if we resign carrick on 1 year deal or/& move Tim go CDM then blind days here's are numbered sadly.

After that wasn't sure on rojo & Jones future here both them have huge negatives & speculating on how Jose would see both of them since clear issue with both of them. Rojo isn't good enough & lb spot been taken by CbJ & Shaw but he would be only left footed CB left in our team when/if Blind goes & Jones isn't good enough either cos can't stay fit & after watching him play for under 21 he was awful legit awful at that level. 

Mata, felliani & blind to me are 3 players that will be sold by Jose this summer but think more then that will go & prob won't be both of Jones & rojo but can see least 1 of them being sold.

Think after 6 positions/players this summer, 2 CBS, 1 deeper cm, RW, a number 9/stop gap CF & either a 10 or box to box dynamic cm.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*






:torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

even after the ball went in i was still waiting for him to somehow miss.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Seb said:


> :torres


And that's Eric Bailly for you, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

I hardly venture in the football threads these days even though I still watch it, but I just had to post this here:










'gimps on acid'

Keane is king.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Vardy to Arsenal looking set to go through. Confirmation pending.

Gunners want Mahrez also, according to rumors.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Wenger going after more than one player at a single club in the same season? Yeah he's been speaking to someone at Liverpool on transfer policies. 

cant see that Vardy deal working out for anyone involved. He will get goals no doubt but he won't be the prolific striker they need.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Leicester already falling apart :jose

They been linked with Troy Deeney as Vardy's replacement. I don't expect them to be challenging for the title again next season if I'm honest, but I hope losing these players won't hurt them too much tbh.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Troy Deeney

:lmao

They're getting relegated lads

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Even with the same squad they wouldn't have realistic challenged for the title again. Champo league (even if it was just six games) would have crushed them early on. 

But yeah I hope that team doesn't get picked apart too badly.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Deeney isn't a bad player at all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Honey Bucket said:


> I hardly venture in the football threads these days even though I still watch it, but I just had to post this here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, he said that? 

Take it he didn't see Whitehall's killer pass to Defoe, then.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Fighter Daron said:


> And that's Eric Bailly for you, ladies and gentlemen.


It was Nemanja Vidic once too. He wasn't a bad player.

You could show highlights of any player making a fuck up.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Hope Vardy bins us off to stay at Leicester just to see the biblical meltdown on Arsenal Twitter. He's a wee gobshite, but I suppose I'm fine with him as a signing provided he's not the only attacker the Weng brings in.


(That's not a real Keane quote, btw)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Vardy to Arsenal just looks like a bad move for all parties, don't think his style will suit Arsenal and Leicester will be worse off without him, even with a decent transfer fee.

The saddest thing about Vardy leaving is that Mahrez and Kante won't be far behind him, gonna be a shame to see this team torn apart. Although if Mahrez or Kante ends up at Old Trafford I won't be complaining :evil


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Do you know what other team Vardy might join?

YOUR TEAM

If you select him right here in Euro 2016 Fantasy Football http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1990505-euro-2016-fantasy-football-oh-lawd.html


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



DenAuston said:


> Do you know what other team Vardy might join?
> 
> YOUR TEAM
> 
> If you select him right here in Euro 2016 Fantasy Football http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1990505-euro-2016-fantasy-football-oh-lawd.html


hey man i joined good luck


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Hope Vardy bins us off to stay at Leicester just to see the biblical meltdown on Arsenal Twitter. He's a wee gobshite, but I suppose I'm fine with him as a signing provided he's not the only attacker the Weng brings in.
> 
> 
> (That's not a real Keane quote, btw)


:lmao Yeah, I didn't think even Keane would say something like that tbh.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739896528064675841
Dude....


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Doesn't look like he got :jet7 out of that hair dye job.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

I bet if you could take that mop off his head intact it'd make a great slipper

Then wait for him to grow it back, do it again and you've got yourself a pair :cozy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739896528064675841


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

i think he looks handsome

not saying i would, not saying i wouldn't


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Di Marzio reporting that we've enquired about Matic.

Seems pretty strange. Looked a shell of himself under Mourinho last season and never really seemed to recover his form. Also not sure he's what we need.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

good to see mourinho is giving a mark of shame to the people he wants to fuck off

fellaini, phil jones. just wait for mata's mr t mohawk.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Willian, Hazard and now Matic  bet Ivanovic, Zouma and Oscar are next on whatever people call its news 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Didn't he publicly shit all over matic last season in an interview ? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Just what Utd need, another slow lumbersome midfielder 

Sent from my laptop using keyboard


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Matic would be a bizarre signing given how awful he's been for ages. Story sounds like nonsense. Man Utd could probably get hold of any of Bruno, Krychowiak or Camacho, all of whom are much better and I would rate them all above Dier as well (the current best holding midfielder in the league).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

we aubameyang soon


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Apparently Sissoko has asked to leave. Good player when he bothers to show up but I will not be sad to see the back of him. Apparently Arsenal are interested, not sure why, he doesn't suit their style at all but there you go. But ANDROS has apparently said he's happy to stay :towns ards


Sent from my brain using telepathy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Pep gonna spend 1bn before the Euro's.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Fair play to City. An ambitious owner who really wants to win. We used to have someone like that, but he doesn't care anymore.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

City going HAM :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Dortmund are Pep's bitch :mj2

City pls


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

just fold Dortmund you absolute tinpot club


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

no surprise about Pep. He was always going to come in with sublime talent. Even more than they had. 

very pleased about Xhaka. great signing. 

very displeased about Vardy. Especially now that he will wait until after the Euros. Fuck off, mate. Sign now, or stay with LCFC. Arsenal are about to get hijacked while others move elsewhere. If Vardy stays, and Arsenal get left out of the strikers market and forced to used Giroud again...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Green Light said:


> Apparently Sissoko has asked to leave. Good player when he bothers to show up but I will not be sad to see the back of him. *Apparently Arsenal are interested*, not sure why, he doesn't suit their style at all but there you go. But ANDROS has apparently said he's happy to stay :towns ards
> 
> 
> Sent from my brain using telepathy


I think it's very much the other way around, tbf. Sounds like he really wants Arsenal to want him. Love is a fickle bitch, though, so he'll end up at Toulouse. Prolly. 

I so desperately want the Aubameyang-to-City talk to be rubbish, but I doubt it is. Too much smoke for there not to be any fire. There's a pretty decent chance Dortmund could lose four of their five best players this summer (if there's anything to the growing rumours of us being serious about Mkhitaryan, anyway). 

This whole Vardy thing is lel. Still not convinced it makes much sense. If he's the only attacking player big Weng signs this summer while Aubameyang is rifling them in top bins at City I'll be pure fewmin', m8.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Shit, Aubameyang going to City and not United 

Aubameyang and Agüero up-front, frightening combo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Let us see how PEA does in a cold, rainy night in Stoke before we anoint him...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

koeman new everton manager eh

liverpool takes their players, everton takes their manager, poor southampton :side:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

It's official, we've signed Eric Bailly. Hopefully an upgrade on some of dross already in the defence.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

*Pretty sure he's black. Or is he just embarassed? *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Love the Bailly signing. We need more athleticism in the side and Bailly has all the raw tools to become a dominant PL defender. 

The Guardian reporting that City have dropped any interest in Pogba and that United are lining ip a bid. I expect nothing though, the Guardian have been fucking dreadful lately anyways.

Edit: It was Daniel Taylor actually who's normally excellent, so maybe...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Even disregarding how negatively Pogba has talked about his time at Man Utd, why would he want to leave a team that is dominant domestically and a threat in Europe, to join a team that is neither of those? Doesn't make any sense. Pogba has the world at his feet and if he leaves it will probably be for Barca or Madrid. Man Utd aren't in a position to sign the worlds top players anymore, when was the last time they actually bought one? I can only think of AdM post-Fergie, who only signed because Madrid didn't want him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Money I imagine. Not just wages - being the star guy at United is absolutely huge commercially. Mourinho has chased him before too and it's very possible Pogba wants to play for him. He's said he'd have no problem going back several times. The issue was with Ferguson, not the club.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Pogba or Kante would the stuff of dreams. Plz Jose. 

Rumour has it United have signed Tahith Chong from Feyenoord...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

That hair :sodone


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

It's beautiful isn't it?

Fellaini's hair gimmick counts for nothing now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Seb said:


> Even disregarding how negatively Pogba has talked about his time at Man Utd, why would he want to leave a team that is dominant domestically and a threat in Europe, to join a team that is neither of those? Doesn't make any sense. Pogba has the world at his feet and if he leaves it will probably be for Barca or Madrid. Man Utd aren't in a position to sign the worlds top players anymore, when was the last time they actually bought one? I can only think of AdM post-Fergie, who only signed because Madrid didn't want him.


I know you don't like him and some of your reasons are justified, but Mourinho. He's joined and instantly, United aren't described as a troubled club anymore, but a team that is ready to move on. Most players care about money and winning. United have the money and palyers still feel that with Mourinho they can pick up some medals. You have de Gea saying Mourinho is a winner and he is happy to stay all of a sudden. 

Saying that, I'd still surprised to see Pogba go there. Not because he has a problem with them, as he's said a few times since leaving that he still has affection for the club, but as you said, I'd expect Madrid and Barca to really go for him if they knew he was attainable.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Joel said:


> I know you don't like him and some of your reasons are justified, but Mourinho. He's joined and instantly, United aren't described as a troubled club anymore, but a team that is ready to move on. Most players care about money and winning. United have the money and palyers still feel that with Mourinho they can pick up some medals. You have de Gea saying Mourinho is a winner and he is happy to stay all of a sudden.
> 
> Saying that, I'd still surprised to see Pogba go there. Not because he has a problem with them, as he's said a few times since leaving that he still has affection for the club, but as you said, I'd expect Madrid and Barca to really go for him if they knew he was attainable.


I don't buy the idea that United's problems are all magically fixed just because they got Mourinho, lets see how the summer goes and how they perform in the first couple of months of the season before proclaiming they're back. I see them challenging for the top 4 again (same as this year) as opposed to challenging for the title. If Pogba just cared about money and winning then he would go to PSG.

De Gea doesn't really have another option given that Madrid have (wisely) thrown their support behind Navas.

Edit: Just to clarify I don't doubt Man Utd will progress under Jose. I just don't expect it to be by as much and as quickly as Utd fans do.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

As much as I deplore United, they're practically too big to fail constantly. Jose will have them back in the race for league titles, and CL chases eventually. Probably not right away, but I cannot imagine it not happening while he's there. He's too good, they're too rich. The trend will be bucked.

Speaking of AdM. Can someone summarize or give insight into why he was just so awful at United? I cannot think of a player with his ability (and good health) to go somewhere, and fail as much as he did. World class players eventually sort out their issues, and adjust. He just didn't seem to figure it out. What was his deal?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

He's a bellend. Plus Manchester is fucking miserable to empty headed foreign players who can't appreciate culture unless there's sun and a beach involved.

Not bitter at all.

Shitbag.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Seb said:


> I don't buy the idea that United's problems are all magically fixed just because they got Mourinho, lets see how the summer goes and how they perform in the first couple of months of the season before proclaiming they're back. I see them challenging for the top 4 again (same as this year) as opposed to challenging for the title. If Pogba just cared about money and winning then he would go to PSG.
> 
> De Gea doesn't really have another option given that Madrid have (wisely) thrown their support behind Navas.
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify I don't doubt Man Utd will progress under Jose. I just don't expect it to be by as much and as quickly as Utd fans do.


I'm not saying all their problems are sorted. No way. Just that people/players will believe that they can go in the right direction now.

France isn't Spain or England though. I think footballers know that winning stuff with PSG means very little unless it's the Champions League. Pogba knows he is good enough for most teams, so I can't see him going to France.

Fair point about Madrid/DdG. Still have a feeling if United said we are ready to sell, Madrid would drop Navas in a heartbet though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

He started decently but quickly lost interest due to van gaals coaching and his family not settling. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Di Maria quit as early as February that season. He was a fucking embarrassment and I was delighted to see the back of him. Was at the Arsenal FA Cup game and his body language was disgraceful.

As for United I think we'll start attracting top players with Mourinho. Manchester will never be what Madrid and Barcelona are as locations go but I don't think it's as much of a factor with the German/French/Dutch players as it is with the South American, Portuguese and Spanish. If a top player wants to raise his profile to the Ronaldo/Messi's of the world then I'd argue there's no better situation - It was the reason I thought the Neymar links weren't as absurd as people thought, there's basically an opening to be the next Beckham/Ronaldo. We can match anyone financially, which is what most players are ultimately motivated by. It's been pretty much proven that the lack of CL football isn't much of a factor at all, it's ridiculously overstated.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

United can have Matic if they want. Had one really great year (where he was the best DM in the league) and then fell off the rails for the next year and a half and this didn't even start during our terrible season. I think Matic was arguably the worst player last season as well, no wonder he lost his role to Mikel for a bit. Hope to get good money if it ends up true.

Also getting frustrated that we haven't done anything yet. Being linked to a bunch of people but that's all that's been going on.Conte wants to bring in 4-5 players, I'd like to see something happen already.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

not sold on Bailly at all, would've much rathered LAPORTE, tho I will take both 8*D


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Renegade™ said:


> not sold on Bailly at all, would've much rathered LAPORTE, tho I will take both 8*D


I think Bailly will be pretty much what Gabriel is at the Gunners. A little unreliable defender that's a good sub for one of the central backs in case they need to rest or are injured.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

*If he's anything like Gabriel at Arsenal then we are well and truly fucked.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

If Bailly can learn the English for more than "come on!" and "fuck off back to the bin, Davey Ospina!" in eighteen months then he's a step ahead of Gabriel. 

If Watford really did reject a £20million bid for Troy Deeney then it's like, you know, fitba is wild as fuck, m8.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

100% certain that most people here judge transfers based on youtube videos and daily mail articles.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

also this Matic rumour is just :lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Kolo Toure has been released. 










I'll miss him he was a good bloke.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Toure? :jose I thought he'd get another season tbh, really good stalwart for us. Thanks Kolo.

Deeney to Leicester for £20m :heston

Nani back to Man United :WTF

Rumors, eh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

the rumour mill keeps us entertained at least


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

When did that Toure ref barge happen? Oh god. :lol


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Give some respect to invincible player 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Rockland said:


> When did that Toure ref barge happen? Oh god. :lol


Match against Fulham in 2014. He also scored an own goal in the match lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Brock said:


> Match against Fulham in 2014. He also scored an own goal in the match lol.


Did Toure get possessed by Robbie Savage that game? 8*D


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Demi has left 

/thread

best day ever!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Has Ibra signed yet lol or is he waiting until Sweden get knocked out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

pjanic to juve for 30 mil euros.

ninja to chelsea looks to be happening soon. Fee approx 45 mil euros.

bayern interested in gabriel jesus. 40 mil release clause but has a 24 mil option for 'big clubs'.

united may sign breel embolo soon. Other suitor, RB Leipzig has all but sealed Werner it seems.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

I'd be surprised that'd they still sell Ninja after losing Pjanic. Very happy if true though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Joel said:


> I'd be surprised that'd they still sell Ninja after losing Pjanic. Very happy if true though.


italian and german papers suggest that roma desperately require 50 mil by the end of june on books to bypass ffp. Pjanic's sale was fasttracked by him wanting to leave, but Ninja has asked for a raise and Palotta isn't playing ball. Chelsea will probably get him fairly soon imo.

Witsel seen as the replacement.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Witsel is a decent player but wouldn't be ideal to replace Radja or Pjanic


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Guardiola wants Jérôme Boateng back at City, according to rumors.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11670/10309764/arsene-wenger-admits-he-is-a-huge-admirer-of-ngolo-kante



> Arsene Wenger has hailed N'Golo Kante as an incredible and unique player he hugely admires.
> 
> The Leicester City midfielder was a revelation in his debut season in the Premier League, helping his side to an unlikely Premier League title, and has been heavily linked with a move away from the club this summer.
> 
> ...


If Wenger has not already got a deal sorted to sign this guy then he has officially lost the plot, Talking up a guy like this only to sit back and let another club sign him


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

I'd very VERY VERY surprised to see Kante in a Leicester shirt again tbh. Even if they do offer him £100k p/w, he'd still be leaving IMO. 

A shame, but after the season he's had and the fact that he's now also starring for France, expected.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Wenger will going to buy entire Leicester team smh 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Obviously I'm not used to being Premier League Champions, so maybe this is just how it is, but I've been shocked by how quiet Leicester have been so far. Tons of rumours of people leaving us, but we've so far only signed a keeper and one that from the footage I've seen doesn't even look that great. We're linked to pretty much every player under the sun if you look on enough different websites, but there seems to be little that is actually concrete except when it comes out we've made a ludicrous bid for someone and had it rejected because as we're now Champions we're gonna get rinsed.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Now the press have us buying both Laporte & Stones, and a record signing of aubameyang this week... fucking love summer season... :LOL


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Well reports today are once again linking us with Mane with us offering Ibe in part exchange.

It's all fun and games eh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Guardiola wants Jérôme Boateng back at City, according to rumors.


anything to get a website hit/sell a paper

lazy journalism 101 - link players of former club with manager's new club


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Laporte has signed a new contract and would have to go full Delph to go back on some of the statements he's put out.

LEL PEP.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Maybe to get Bilbao some more money on his sale?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

something like his 7th contract in 2 years. just playing the club to get more money at this stage really. now the highest paid player in bilbao's history. genuinely thought he was coming but this just means a greater chance for denayer hopefully.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Top Shelf said:


> http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11670/10309764/arsene-wenger-admits-he-is-a-huge-admirer-of-ngolo-kante
> 
> 
> 
> If Wenger has not already got a deal sorted to sign this guy then he has officially lost the plot, Talking up a guy like this only to sit back and let another club sign him


He's done this with players before, tbf. I don't really see him bring in another centre mid after Xhaka unless he's planning on moving one of our existing ones on, though I'm not sure who that would be. Fuck it, just buy allllllll the centre mids :frankie 



Pummy said:


> Wenger will going to buy entire Leicester team smh
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


maybe if we had the entire leicester team we would've won the league last season pummy ya fuckin reprobate


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

doesn't matter LAPORTE is joining Utd anyway 8*D

onto confirmed transfer business however and West Ham have signed Sofiane Feghouli from Valencia


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Holy fuck that's a brilliant signing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742736824741855232
:drose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Paul Joyce who is proper sauced has said Everton want Axel Witsel but didn't mention a price, The Guardian nabbed his story and said we're willing to pay £30m.

He also reckons we want Tim Krul. Not my first choice but an improvement on Howard/Joel.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

30 milly is barely even a dent in the 85 million Lukaku's da is gonna land you for big Rom.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

isn't Witsel leaving Zenit on a free? or did he sign a new deal but still wants to leave?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

We Pjanic now :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Lawls said:


> We Pjanic now :mark:


Juve have arguably the best midfield options in the world now.

Marchisio, Pogba, Khedira, Pjanic is immense. If you add a CB (maybe Benatia) + replace Morata with a quality striker, Juve would be a strong contender for the champions league next season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

You think Morata is definitely going, HoL?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Joel said:


> You think Morata is definitely going, HoL?


no, not definitely. But it's highly likely. Still, my point about replacing him was to find somebody who could beat Mandzukic to the starting 11, which Morata doesn't seem capable of.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Goku said:


> Juve have arguably the best midfield options in the world now.
> 
> Marchisio, Pogba, Khedira, Pjanic is immense. If you add a CB (maybe Benatia) + replace Morata with a quality striker, Juve would be a strong contender for the champions league next season.


A lot of people are thinking he is a replacement for Pogba, but they are completely different players really.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

I highly doubt Pogba stays. Madrid's next big signing IMO. His odds to stay were at 3/1 last I checked, the same as his odds to be at United. 

Pjanic is a very good player but a lot more limited than Pogba. I actually think they'll be quite a bit weaker in midfield but it wont matter because DYBALA.

I'd like to see Morata stay and if he does I think it will be to sweeten the Pogba deal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Reports today saying Balotelli may be off to Turkey. I say 'May be' of course.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Di Marzio reckons we've offered 11 million for Dzeko and will pay him 140k a week. im pretty sure that would smash our current wage structure, off the top of my head defoe might be our top earner on something between 60-80. But I suppose on the slight chance we sign him he'd potentially do alright. Does seem to be inconsistent but definitely has the right qualities that maybe an :jet can make the most of


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Goku said:


> Juve have arguably the best midfield options in the world now.
> 
> Marchisio, Pogba, Khedira, Pjanic is immense. If you add a CB (maybe Benatia) + replace Morata with a quality striker, Juve would be a strong contender for the champions league next season.


don't forget they have Sturaro, Hernanes, Pereyra also. not in the same bracket as the other four obviously but good for depth and rotation. Sturaro was great at Genoa, but as usual once we have a promising player break through Juve or Milan sign them :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Leicester apparently having a £25m offer for Troy Deeney turned down.

:wtf 

Skrtel been linked to a move to Roma today too. Thought he'd agreed a move to Turkey.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Apparently the issue is walsall being entitled to 25% of the fee for deeney

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Oh right. Would be great for Walsall to get a good windfall out of this but it's still a hefty fee IMO to pay for Deeney, esp for Leicester tbh. Even with all the extra money floating around now, plus the CL bonuses.

I'm sure they could get a better deal elsewhere. Guess it depends on if Vardy stays/goes too.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36575406

kinda disapointed we didn't atleast offer him a trial after his conviction got quashed but glad to see someone finally found the bollocks to take him on


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Not sure what's more bizarre. Leicester bidding £25 million for Troy Deeney or Watford rejecting £25m for Troy Deeney.

If there was any evidence needed that the transfer market is broken, there it is (although I think we all realised that when City paid £49 million for Sterling).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

We've apparently upped our bid for Mkhitaryan. Think he's basically the ideal signing we could make. Has everything we're lacking in one of our weakest areas.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Nolito going to City for 18M€ is yet another win for Barca. And Morata returns to Madrid, we'll see if it's just for a month.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Arsenal are so poverty Jamie Vardy would rather sign a new contract with Leicester than join us :mj2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Blackbeard said:


> Arsenal are so poverty Jamie Vardy would rather sign a new contract with Leicester than join us :mj2


Actually delighted that he has decided to stay at Leicester. I dont think he would fit in to how we play at all and 20 million on a player who has had 1 good season at a decent level worries me


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Top Shelf said:


> Actually delighted that he has decided to stay at Leicester. I dont think he would fit in to how we play at all and 20 million on a player who has had 1 good season at a decent level worries me


I agree with you but it still stings a little that he would opt to stay there than join a huge club like Arsenal. Just goes to show you how different the league is today.

It's also a little worrying that Wenger thinks someone like Vardy is the solution to our problems :Hutz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Chelsea are close to signing Ghost from Invisible FC.

:mjchelsea

Hope Spain belt Italy and at the 90th minute guards take :cockhead4 and ship him directly to Stamford Bridge.

EDIT- Here's something Nainggolan is now unlikely to join Chelsea and says he will be happy at Roma.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

He's been saying that for like a month, tbh.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Blackbeard said:


> I agree with you but it still stings a little that he would opt to stay there than join a huge club like Arsenal. Just goes to show you how different the league is today.
> 
> It's also a little worrying that Wenger thinks someone like Vardy is the solution to our problems :Hutz


Vardy has broke the trend i think and good for him. He knows he has it good at Leicester.Guaranteed starter ,no pressure on him etc .He knows if he comes to Arsenal and does not hit the ground running it could all go wrong for him very quickly. He could spend a lot of time sat on the bench and seems how he his nearly 30 he doesn't fancy that, He has just broke into the national team and wants to stay there. He would rather stay and get regular football at Leicester than take a big risk with his career for a bit more money. Fair fucks to the lad. Dicks like Scott Sinclair and Jack Rodwell should take note

Wengers decisions have been worrying me for a few years now but i honestly think he knows that this will be his last season. He has one year left on his contract and is desperate to win the league hence why he appears to be going against what he has always stood for and paying decent money for players over 28


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Nainggolan won't force a move but will leave if roma accept an offer, which they will if it's high enough.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Victor Wanyama to Spurs has been made official. The transfer fee is reportedly £13.5 million


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

How does Britain leaving the EU affect things in football, brothers?

Higher transfer fees?
Work permit issues?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



DenAuston said:


> How does Britain leaving the EU affect things in football, brothers?
> 
> Higher transfer fees?
> Work permit issues?


Yeah I'd say both tbh. Esp transfer fees atm with the pound being worth considerably less than it was a few days ago.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



DenAuston said:


> How does Britain leaving the EU affect things in football, brothers?
> 
> Higher transfer fees?
> Work permit issues?


Was reading earlier about all the players Newcastle wouldn't have been able to sign now because of Brexit

They were all shit and we'd surely be much better off without them :hogan

Why couldn't we have done this sooner :hogan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

*The Premier League could conceivably massively suffer. Players not playing at international level could be barred from coming. So players like Martial and Kante wouldn't have got clearance to work in this country. Massive assumption that no deals are made to reduce theae barriers too. And it's unlikely it comes into effect for this upcoming season. If that does happen then expect transfer fees to go up. The old supply and demand line. Short term impact with the value of the £ too but that will improve again after the initial crash. I don't follow politics but once it starts fucking with my fitba then I take notice. But besides the value of the £ no immediate changes. *


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/article/2016/06/24/potential-impact-brexit-premier-league 

http://www.danielgeey.com/what-would-brexit-really-mean-for-the-premier-league/

These two links should explain how the decision yesterday will affect the PL. From what I understand, the new rules COULD take two years to come into effect. It's very unlikely for the EU players currently playing in the EPL to get deported now that Brexit won. They have to honour their contract and they'll just apply for a work permit like South Americans or any player outside of the EU did before. However it will most likely impact the new players joining the league. If the referendum took place last year, players like Kante or Payet wouldn't be allowed to join the EPL automatically but instead would have needed to appeal to get a work permit. The appeal system would need to look at their international appearances, where their countries is ranked or if they have any top league or UCL experience. In the case of Payet and Kante, they both should be fine because they have played in the French League and EPL and do have enough caps with France to qualify. Also their wages should also work in their favour. It's quite confusing but this is what I understand. As I said, the two links i posted above are very helpful and will explain it better than I did here haha.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Prem teams gonna have to start focusing on British youth :banderas

So can our young guys still go over there or do they have to play for our shitty clubs? :argh:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Di Marzio reporting that the deals are effectively done for Ibrahimovic and Mkhitaryan. Would be amazing to see - The best players in the French and German leagues last season IMO. Would go a long way to sorting out our attacking problems.

He also says we're in talks with Juve for Pogba too but I wouldn't expect that to go anywhere. Can't blame us for enquiring though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Mane having his medical at Liverpool tomorrow according to Paul Joyce. 

£30m


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

:sodone

I wonder who this guy replaces in the team :hmm:

Edit: Currently watching a Sadio Mane 2015/16 goals video in which he scored 14 goals, and FOUR of them were against us

Excellent transfer strategy imo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> Di Marzio reporting that the deals are effectively done for Ibrahimovic and Mkhitaryan. Would be amazing to see - The best players in the French and German leagues last season IMO. Would go a long way to sorting out our attacking problems.


It's cool that Man Utd are after Mkhitaryan and I understand you're excited, but that's an absolutely ridiculous opinion :jet3 :jet3 :jet3

He wasn't even the best player in the Dortmund team (Aubameyang), let alone better than some of the Bayern players. Lewandowski was the first BuLi player to hit 30 goals in 40 years.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Mkhitaryan won Bundesliga Player of the Year, Seb.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Mkhitaryan and Ibra will be fantastic for us, if Di Marzio is on the money


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11667/10326082/henrikh-mkhitaryan-to-manchester-united-transfer-at-advanced-stage

£23.3 million. Thats less than they paid for him

EDIT. The fee has risen £3 million in the last half hour


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

I like Mane but not worth that much. We're overpaying once again.

Mkhitaryan would be a great signing for United.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Goku said:


> Mkhitaryan won Bundesliga Player of the Year, Seb.


You agree with that?

Messi won 2014 World Cup Best Player. Madrid cleaned up the Liga awards last season despite Barca winning the treble. Marcelo recently made Team of the Year at the Ballon d'Or. Doesn't mean any of those were deserved.

Also, I looked online and couldn't find anything official RE him winning BuLi PotY? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Footballer_of_the_Year_in_Germany#cite_note-winner_2015-6


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Not that I agree. Lewandowski was the best player in the league for me. Muller, Miki, Auba and Vidal for the top 5.

but it's not as ridiculous as you made it sound. He's been Dortmund's most consistent player throughout the season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

can we change this thread title already instead of doing a Liverpool and living in the past? 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Seb said:


> It's cool that Man Utd are after Mkhitaryan and I understand you're excited, but that's an absolutely ridiculous opinion :jet3 :jet3 :jet3
> 
> He wasn't even the best player in the Dortmund team (Aubameyang), let alone better than some of the Bayern players. Lewandowski was the first BuLi player to hit 30 goals in 40 years.


Said it was my opinion, said something similar during the season IIRC. Hardly ridiculous when he literally won the award as voted for by the BL players.

Higuain was the first player ever in Serie A since it's inception to score 36 and I remember you being pretty dismissive when I talked that up at the time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

All Higuain praise should be forever dismissed after today :jet3 :jetbad


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> Said it was my opinion, said something similar during the season IIRC. Hardly ridiculous when he literally won the award as voted for by the BL players.
> 
> Higuain was the first player ever in Serie A since it's inception to score 36 and I remember you being pretty dismissive when I talked that up at the time.


I dismiss Higuain because he's a flop in Europe and also because he constantly bottles it for Argentina (again last night).

Serie A doesn't compare to Bundesliga either - although that many goals is obviously extremely impressive and he obviously had a very good season for Napoli.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

I think Mane's a very good signing for Liverpool. Wanted him at United when we were linked with him last season.

Not sure why people think it's overpriced. He's only just turned 24 and has hit 25 goals in the last 2 seasons, with quite a few assists too. Needs to add a little more consistency but he's an incredibly dynamic player and I can see Liverpool's front line being a nightmare to deal with. Don't think Coutinho's any better than him tbh.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Good to see that although the manager has changed, Liverpool's transfer policy of just signing all Southampton's players still remains.

#Scousehampton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

*This will be a great signing as it will allow us to create a monopoly on fitba shirt sales in Armenia. *


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. GUNDOGAN DAY #ANNOUNCEGUNDOGAN*

Dani Alves officially joins Juventus. Glad that I won't have to put up with that cunt anymore.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

We Mane now. Take my mind off this England shit for a bit....










Thanks @King Kenny


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Liverpool have officially signed Sadio Mane now. 



> Liverpool Football Club can confirm they have completed the signing of Sadio Mane from Southampton.
> 
> The 24-year-old has put pen to paper on a long-term contract after passing a medical and agreeing personal terms at Melwood. He will officially become registered as a Reds player on July 1.
> 
> ...


das it mane









just look at the top leans


















happy guy









@Brock @DenAuston @CGS @Destiny


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Not sure how we're going to line up (attacking wise) with Mane coming in. I'm guessing he plays just behind Sturridge with Coutinho and Lallana playing out wide. 

I just hope he's a success considering what's happened after signing Carroll and Benteke for similar prices. Finger crossed.

Would be happy to see a new LB and CB coming in this transfer window.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Henrikh MKH to Utd. looking to be a done deal more or less.

Just confirm Zlatan already.

Pogba and Bale, in addition to these two, would be asking for a bit too much.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Mkhitaryan is very, very good at fitba. I'm peeved he's going to Yoonited. 

I hear we're being linked with Batigol. Utterly disgusted that Wenger has fallen to such depths of desperation to actually try and bring Batistuta out of retirement. Shows how barren the striker market is. Oh, well. At least he's better than Walcott.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> I hear we're being linked with Batigol. Utterly disgusted that Wenger has fallen to such depths of desperation to actually try and bring Batistuta out of retirement. Shows how barren the striker market is. Oh, well. At least he's better than Walcott.


Is this legit?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Fighter Daron said:


> Is this legit?


Na it's just Andy playing around lol, it's Gabriel Barbosa. The next Brazilian prospect.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

gabigol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Moussa Dembele signs for celtic



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Christ, if we were really in for Batistuta you wouldn't see me here for a month. All of the beer in all of the towns in all of the worlds wouldn't be enough to satisfy my desire for celebration. 


Dembele to Celtic is wild. Be surprised if he stays there more than two years, but fair play to him going somewhere he'll likely play regular fitba for a while before moving on, rather than heading straight to a club where he'll stagnate on the bench until he's 22.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Think Mane will be a good signing by Liverpool. When Mane was linked with us i would of liked us to sign him either last summer or this year in Jan. He will suit Kloop high energy pressing style along with pace to stretch side with & without the ball on counter attckers my guess is LW cutting inside is a option or more likley plays on RW mainly but will drift around final third anyway. I think issues are when his not scoring or assiting he can appear lazy & not lot goes for him but then hitrs mean purple patch where cant stop assiting or scoring. The fee for him or anyone when buying from another PL club is now pointless as evryone as huge cash so not a issue. Its a good signing & think Mane will be hit with you.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

he's a good player and being able to play either wing will help, it's just funny how many players Liverpool have signed from Southampton, they're trying to bleed them dry #liverhampton


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Nani is going to Valencia and Hulk is going to China.

For transfers no one cares about, contact the Land of Rocks :brodgers


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748108806433832961
What a story. Looks like Towsend is probably going the other way. 

We also signed some keeper I've never heard of from Gent. Guessing that means Krul if leaving.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Gayle is a good player IMO and should do well and get his fair share of goals, esp in the championship. Good signing. Apparently you've paid £5m for that keeper from Gent. Krul I read has been linked to a move to Middlesbrough.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Thank you, GAWD

With Mane signing for us, and Gayle dropping to the Championship, that's about 3-5 goals knocked off our Against column for next season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Looks like we finally realised it's the transfer window and we just finished 10th.

Was thinking that Batshuayi could be one that got away when reports about Palace agreeing a fee with Marseille was announced. So quite happy we seem to have gone in for him and have it wrapped up soon. His numbers look pretty good for a young player. Have only seen bits of him, but seems to have what is needed to succeed over here. His touch looks better than a certain other Belgian, who I am delighted we will not be resigning. Not talking about that ginger bitch :side:

Question will be whether he is a back up to Costa or a partner to Costa. Better not has be a replacement...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Joel said:


> Looks like we finally realised it's the transfer window and we just finished 10th.
> 
> Was thinking that Batshuayi could be one that got away when reports about Palace agreeing a fee with Marseille was announced. So quite happy we seem to have gone in for him and have it wrapped up soon. His numbers look pretty good for a young player. Have only seen bits of him, but seems to have what is needed to succeed over here. His touch looks better than a certain other Belgian, who I am delighted we will not be resigning. Not talking about that ginger bitch :side:
> 
> Question will be whether he is a back up to Costa or a partner to Costa. Better not has be a replacement...


Doesn't Conte tend to always play a 3-4-1-2/3-5-2 variation with idea of always having at least 2 men high up top against both teams opposition CBS? With spare 3rd man either as a 10 or 3rd cm making runs to support the attack or/& break beyond? So it Would suggest that Batshuayi is going be Costa CF partner with hazard playing off both men? 

Not sure on if wingback system can work in PL though? But if Conte wants to use it then you guys are going to need to find really energetic tough box to box cm to partner Matic & going need at least 2 CBS to partner Zouma no way Terry or Cahill will suit Conte team more so when he wants them play a high line. Wouldn't be shocked if you keep Cuadrado as his known to have played as wingback before might see William used as one on the other side maybe? 

Hope conte has a back up plan if wingback system doesn't work in the PL. I'm sure he will but if his mind set is to always set to play with 3 CBS then I'm less then convinced it will work well. 

When LvG attempted same thing with us 2 years ago only after summer window had closed that playing with wingbacks as default shape wasn't working still tried to make it work but never really truely did. It's a Great shape get lot men forward in attack & 2 CF is useful tactic as most team now play 1 CF v 2 CBS so most CBS are not use to playing against another CF these days as when it works can overload men & create space down flanks if bold enough with pushing both wingback high up pitch. 

But at the back most of the PL teams are quick & direct on counter nowadays & prefer to play without ball for that exact reason but the space between CBS & wingbacks can be exposed & need some serious hard workers & playmaker/s in middle & some good ball playing CBS if/when the cm get pressed & CBS need keep perfect of lines without ball to press high & not get pulled out when defence is deep. But I'm not sure how many CBS about who are available that fit that type of description?

But Batshuayi should/will be good signing his very calm around box & normally a good finisher who likes to run beyond CBS if Costa could regain old form & confidence him & Batshuayi could be really good partnership up top.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

A signing ????

Business picking up :towns2

Still got a lot more to do 

:mjchelsea

Also Ake loaned out to Bournemouth next season.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748176486738296832
Interesting :lenny2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Grant Hold signs for Hibs. 1 year deal. 

Quite happy with this. If he can recapture his form at Norwich for us. I'll be happy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

@The Monster - Conte sets his formation to suit the players at his disposal. He's not going to try to make players fit into something that doesn't play to their strengths. So we'll have to see what other signings come through the door before we can gauge exactly what he is planning.

He's used 4-4-2, 3-5-2, 3-1-4-1, probably a 4-3-3 from time to time. He'll know what he has to use when the window closes.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Joel said:


> @The Monster - Conte sets his formation to suit the players at his disposal. He's not going to try to make players fit into something that doesn't play to their strengths. So we'll have to see what other signings come through the door before we can gauge exactly what he is planning.
> 
> He's used 4-4-2, 3-5-2, 3-1-4-1, probably a 4-3-3 from time to time. He'll know what he has to use when the window closes.


Conte will have various ideas & flexible enough to switch shapes & styles no doubt no doubt maybe worded previous post wrong might say with Italy & juve he figured using wingbacks is what would work best for him at those teams not seen him use 4 at back often in awhile tend always gone with 3 CBS system. But I was trying see how he could use the 3-5-2/3-4-1-2 with Chelsea if went rant way & what would happen if that was his default shape. For me personally I feel 4-4-2 would make a lot sense for Conte to go with.

Courtois
Azpilicueta new CB zouma new lb
Willian new cm Matic hazard 
Batshuayi Costa

Until we see/know who your signing & whose going then just just guessing & nothing clear yet but what I do think though is Conte is tactically very clever/switched on & motivation won't be a issue like was for your players last season under Jose. I think Conte may take him time to get going at Chelsea maybe even a season but hope Roman sticks with him if things do get bit shaky cos once it clicks I can see huge upside for Chelsea with him there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Mainboy said:


> Grant Hold signs for Hibs. 1 year deal.
> 
> Quite happy with this. If he can recapture his form at Norwich for us. I'll be happy.


Don't hold your breath waiting for it to happen.

As an actual footballer he's underrated ability wise and never recieved enough credit, which he truly deserved during his Norwich glory years.

However, he's one of the worst examples of professionalism I've ever seen in the game. He always turned up overweight in pre-season and had slow starts to each season. It was common banter that Norwich players called him a terrible trainer. 

:keys

The only time he treated the game like a semi-serious proper job was when Paul Lambert took over and basically motivated him, while driving him and a couple of other underperforming players towards back to back promotions and a 12th placed 47 points finish in the premier league. Once Lambert left and Hughton instantly turned us into an ultra negative side in pre-season 2012, Holt stopped enjoying the game and started sulking (was common knowledge then, but repeated it recently at a dinner night at Carrow Road).

:hughton

Ever since then he seems to have treated the game as a side hobby, whilst prioritising travelling back and forth to Norfolk, doing his greyhound team with Steve Morison and enjoying the easy life with his family. He's clearly just been enjoying a couple of easy last pay days that he's recieved based on his time under Lambert. Then again Scottish football is utter dross, so he might be okay, despite carrying on like he's playing Sunday league.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Rochdale didn't take him on, says a lot when we're dodging a club legend.

(yeah unfortunately I follow this shite too)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Andre said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting for it to happen.
> 
> As an actual footballer he's underrated ability wise and never recieved enough credit, which he truly deserved during his Norwich glory years.
> 
> ...


You have my sympathies for Hughton and his assistant Calderwood. Calderwood after Butcher was the worst manager i've seen at hibs. Guy is a utter clown of a man. 

Remember when we signed Big Shefki a few years ago. Everyone was expecting him to score a lot of goals and is possibly one of the worst strikers i've seen at the club. Hopeful Holt will score the goals required to get us out of this league. Not expecting him to score much. Still a good signing in my book due to his form with Norwich and nearly playing in the Euro's with England a few years back plus our young lads upfront will benefit playing beside him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

As most of you know, I absolutely hate transfer window talk, because I find the rumours and the FM esque on paper team building wankathons tedious. Well, that and Norwich generally making shit signings.

A few words on Redmond and Brady though:

Redmond has lots of natural ability, but has never looked like a proper player for Norwich beyond four/five game spells a couple of times each season. The championship included. Despite having high levels of agility, dribbling skills, technique in controlling the ball or laying it off, it's often undermined by his lack of confidence to have a proper run at the full back, even one vs one. He also goes hiding in tough games and doesn't work hard enough to help his own full back out. Being at Saints will be the proper test of whether he can fulfill his potential or not, especially if their new manager can carry on Pochettino and Koeman's great work. The ability is there, he just needs a rocket up his arse, plus high quality coaching and tactical advice. £11M was as much as we could probably have hoped to get for him, with just one year left on his contract and a repeated refusal to sign a new one.

Brady has been linked with Leicester for £12M. That's a decent signing for them if they intend to use him as a replacement for Schlupp and/or competition for Albrighton. Technically he's actually quite limited, as his touch and dribbling ability aren't great, while his crossing is good when on form, but very hit and miss in some games. For a team like Leicester that shouldn't be a problem though because as a winger they would be using his pace to counter attack. He's a player that generally needs space on the overlap or counter attack to put in good crosses, as he becomes flustered in tight spaces, which was noticeable at Norwich when Alex Neil played him on the left wing in a possession heavy attacking set up. He's also very effective as a wing back in an attacking system for the just mentioned reasons (dangerous if given space in the overlap), while he also has good recovery pace and his last ditch tackling is excellent. His high pressing and reading of the game in midfield areas is also good. However, his marking ability isn't good enough for a team that sits deep, so using him as a left back might be a problem for Leicester, if they do indeed sign him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Mainboy said:


> You have my sympathies for Hughton and his assistant Calderwood. Calderwood after Butcher was the worst manager i've seen at hibs. Guy is a utter clown of a man.
> 
> Remember when we signed Big Shefki a few years ago. Everyone was expecting him to score a lot of goals and is possibly one of the worst strikers i've seen at the club. Hopeful Holt will score the goals required to get us out of this league. Not expecting him to score much. Still a good signing in my book due to his form with Norwich and nearly playing in the Euro's with England a few years back plus our young lads upfront will benefit playing beside him.


Oh fucking hell don't get me started on that useless fucking CUNT Calderwood...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Mainboy said:


> Grant Hold signs for Hibs. 1 year deal.
> 
> Quite happy with this. If he can recapture his form at Norwich for us. I'll be happy.


I just hope he scores a few against Dundee United :evil


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748501672691900416
.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*

Dude looks quite a lot like ards

I hate him already.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. UNITED ARE SHIT #LIVINGINTHEPRESENT #kizstraightetheringonthesethreadtitles*



Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748176486738296832
> Interesting :lenny2


this is a really weird one because i think that'll be a great signing for you and a good replacement for #stayandros but didn't they knock back a decent bid from west ham earlier in the summer? Bizarre that you seem to be the only club in for him because he seemed a handy player for bournemouth last year. But checking on twitter their fans seem to think he struggled and that 12m is a good deal for them so idk. think him and gayle are smart signings for that level. hopefully he doesnt get the chance to replicate the worldy he scored against us last year :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Did this crash the forum, or was that just a huge coincidence?: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748533508298129409


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Hope he flops.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Hope he, like Jose, gets murdered by a tramp.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Zlatan can barely perform for one more season at the top level. But Jose will get the best out of him. United really need to sign a creative midfielder.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

No we dont we've got wazza

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

For when he has the inevitable bad game:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

If you go on the United store and look at next seasons away kit, shows up with Mhkitarian (if it's spelt like that) on the back of them.

Sources!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

He'll probably start off well with a few goals but I think overall he will flop and become anonymous. :ibra

Did anyone see the vids of DEPAY working out like a madman? He's trying to become a robot like :fellabot to impress Jose.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Green Light said:


> Hope he flops.


Boy do I have a quote/sig lined up if he doesn't.

TIME TO GOAT.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748622185900675072
:mj2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

nolito for 14 mil is such a bargain.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Ibra for free tho…

Seems the Pogba bid is definitely happening. Both L’equipe and Daniel Taylor in the Guardian reporting we’ll offer £65m for him next week. We’re favourites with the bookies to sign him too (which I think is an opportunity to make money on him going to Madrid). Mourinho going HARD after players, I suspect he’s had these moves planned for a while.

While I don’t think he’ll choose us we’re certainly a more attractive proposition with Jose, Ibra and Miki on board. If we pulled it off the pressure on Mourinho to win the league right away would be huge.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Giggs has left United.

Maybe he should join up with ards at Palace so they can shag each other's wives.

In all seriousness, he should actually go and find a lesser job and try to work his way back up towards the United job he was so obviously being groomed for, if he genuinely wants it. If not then he's just another to put on the list of modern recently retired entitled players who just want to fall into cushy jobs without proving themselves first. He really doesn't strike me as a manager though. He has no presence and sounds like Chesney from Corrie.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

palace signing one of the best goalkeepers in ligue 1 on a free is an early contender for signing of the window


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Well thanks for posting his name, Kiz

Very helpful


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

da proving he doesnt read the op smh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

commish warz


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

If Mandanda settles in well and stays fit then that should be a problem position sorted out for Palace. Goalkeeper was a massive problem position for them last season. McCarthy is a championship keeper, Speroni is washed up and Hennessey is okay but highly error prone.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*He really is. He's also what City really need. 

It'll be interesting where Rooney fits in next season assuming Mkhitaryan signs as well. Jose won't bench him so it means one of Zlatan/Mkhitaryan/Martial dropping out I would assume. Super. 

Zlatan will probably be his usual self. Destroy teams like Hull and then be anonymous vs City and co. On the plus side we struggled destroying teams we dominated and should have beaten comfortably last season. He'll score us goals so I definitely don't see him being a bad signing. 

Watford turning down£37.5m for Ighalo. The world has gone mad. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Kiz said:


> nolito for 14 mil is such a bargain.


:mj2

He's a great rotation/bench option. Really wanted him to go back to Barca. Excellent signing for you. Ship Bony out enaldo2 and have :jet4 as third choice.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

The Dros has forsaken us :gameover


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Have Watford basically turned down 70 million for Deeney and ighalo then?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*£63m but yeah. 

CRAZY TIMES :woo :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

zlatan will score 25+ and united will win the league. QUOTE ME YOU LITTLE FUCKFACES


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> *He really is. He's also what City really need.
> 
> It'll be interesting where Rooney fits in next season assuming Mkhitaryan signs as well. Jose won't bench him so it means one of Zlatan/Mkhitaryan/Martial dropping out I would assume. Super.
> 
> ...


No way any of those 3 will be dropped for Rooney. While I think Mourinho will go with him to start, I don't see him tolerating the shite we seen last year. Zlatan is the guy now - No doubt about it.

L'Equipe are saying he's planning a front 3 of Martial, Zlatan and Miki with Rooney and Pogba part of a 3 man midfield behind them. Holy fuck goals.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748851884450914304
:banderas

I GUARANTEE you Hatem will score more gols than FLOPTAN IBRAFLOPOVIC


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

PSG should have folded once Ibra left.

Solid career move. Can collect his handy wage while he sits and gets fat, prepping himself for the MLS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

turned his career around. some great bargain signings so far and it's the first day of the window.

then there's newcastle.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> Watford turning down£37.5m for Ighalo. The world has gone mad


:WTF2

Hulk as just gone to China as well for about 46 million.Crazy shit


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Still remember when Ighalo was stinking up the joint at Granada, that figure is astonishing.

Expecting one good season out of :ibra2 before he completes the cycle keys) and becomes fully washed up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

fuck if we get Mkhitaryan and Pogba aswell as ZLATAN :banderas

now the Euro's are winding down there's deals galore starting to happen


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

This Zlatan hype is not going to end well I fear :ibra

Ah well we're signing Mkhitaryan, no complaints :drose


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Lots of JEALOUS gimps in here. Can't wait til ZLATAN scores 40 and you're stuck with your poverty shit. We're winning the league.

:thathyperbolething:

Seriously though, I expect him to do very well. Still some embarrassing gimps too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

:ibra2 will be left out to dry against solid defenses. 

:ibra2 might get rinsed out of the lineup when Jose realizes he is not up to standards.

:ibra2 will soon find out that he is machine wash only and not 100% cotton

:banderas2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Christian Benteke: Crystal Palace make £25m bid for Liverpool striker



> Crystal Palace have made a £25m bid to sign Christian Benteke from Liverpool.
> 
> The 25-year old striker is at Euro 2016 with Belgium but has fallen out of favour at Liverpool since boss Jurgen Klopp took over last October.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36689057


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

how do Palace have all this money to throw around? didn't they bid 30m for Michy from Marseille earlier too?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Apparently Ibra is getting the number 8 shirt. Let the Mata speculation begin...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I speculate he'll be given a different shirt number


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



DeeGuy said:


> Apparently Ibra is getting the number 8 shirt. Let the Mata speculation begin...


13 would suit him better. Ibra, that is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

25 million for Benteke.

25 million.

Benteke.

:robben2


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> 25 million for Benteke.
> 
> 25 million.
> 
> ...


if we get 25 for him its daylight robbery on our part

hes shite


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Renegade™ said:


> how do Palace have all this money to throw around? didn't they bid 30m for Michy from Marseille earlier too?


sure their owners sold a share to a consortium last year, their plan is renovating the stadium as well


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



DeeGuy said:


> Apparently Ibra is getting the number 8 shirt. Let the Mata speculation begin...


seems to come from this video at around 00:47, i don't think he is saying eight though


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We getting Godba:banderas


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Steve Mandanda is a class signing for Palace. Guy is an absolute beast between the posts and he was free as well. CP will get at least 2 good seasons out of him I feel. 

ards


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

MKH official to United.

It's up on Twitter atm.

https://twitter.com/BVB/status/749204734792392704


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Its not a good transfer window unless Dortmund get fucked in the ass by clubs with moar money.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

The attacking options we have...Oh ma days. 

Just start the fucking season already.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> The attacking options we have...Oh ma days.
> 
> Just start the fucking season already.


Prob not house hold name but We might of also signed Pachuca winger Hirving Lozano. According to his father in law Allegedly anyway. He join up with us after his done at Olympics with Mexico. Not sure how feel about that if that's true since just played with Mexico at copa already this summer & all our miss our pre season. 

His mainly a LW but is capable playing RW or sometimes (but rarely) as a 10. My guess is Jim lawlor is prob recommend him to Jose to sign him quickly this summer kind of same situation as it was with Hernandez in 2010 before others start chasing him & costs a lot more in near future. I think meant to be ridiculously quick which would be really handy as bar martial or rashford were quite a slow team in attack so might be something Jose seen to & thought bit more depth & pace in attack is good plan?

Our attacking options are starting to bulk up a bit more & not just main 11 but depth behind them are as well. One things that is quite striking is all our attackers can play in different areas of pitch in the attack. Even Ibra could play him deeper as a 10 & play a fast front 3 ahead of him in certain games & see what he could do in more advanced playmaker role, give him ball then let him bring others into play & build from there. I know Ibra mainly a 9/CF but interesting idea none the less.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Apparently we are getting Kalidou Koulibaly for 30 mil. Irish Jet (resident Napoli expert), please weigh in on if this is good or not.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> 25 million for Benteke.
> 
> 25 million.
> 
> ...


And yet we rejected it and are holding out for £30m :mj2

Be more stupid and take him pls Palace :mj2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Sevilla gutted again, their best player gone for the third year in a row (Rakitic, Bacca, now Krychowiak) and manager Emery with him.

They always recover but this year might be the end of the Europa streak especially now PSG also took Ben Arfa off them.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



The Monster said:


> Prob not house hold name but We might of also signed Pachuca winger Hirving Lozano.


Pachuca Vice-President is claiming we are also getting Erick Gutierrez and Rodolfo Pizarro from them as well, although that could just be trying to get other clubs to try and sign them as well


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

if we're judging this off FM then Lozano has very good potential. -9 perhaps.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Rockhead said:


> Apparently we are getting Kalidou Koulibaly for 30 mil. Irish Jet (resident Napoli expert), please weigh in on if this is good or not.


He's fantastic. Has been drawing comprisons to Thuram. Was probably the best defender in Serie A last season, certianly outside of Juve. Physically dominant and very good on the ball, shocked he wouldn't cost more although I think he's been trying to force a move.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> He's fantastic. Has been drawing comprisons to Thuram. Was probably the best defender in Serie A last season, certianly outside of Juve. Physically dominant and very good on the ball, shocked he wouldn't cost more although I think he's been trying to force a move.


funny thing is when he first joined Napoli he was fairly meh and struggled at times


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Renegade™ said:


> funny thing is when he first joined Napoli he was fairly meh and struggled at times


Yeah quite a few did under Benitez. He's very good at getting players to under-perform in Serie A.

He may take a while to adapt to the PL but he's well suited for it physically.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We Japan now.

Never heard of Takuma Asano before, but I'm fully on board with the signing since it's already boiled so much piss from the WOBs. "It's Inamito all over again! Just fuck off, Venga!"

(if this turns out to be the only striker he signs this summer then even I might show up outside the Emirates with a banner. What banter it would be, though)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> We Japan now.
> 
> Never heard of Takuma Asano before, but I'm fully on board with the signing since it's already boiled so much piss from the WOBs. "It's Inamito all over again! Just fuck off, Venga!"
> 
> (if this turns out to be the only striker he signs this summer then even I might show up outside the Emirates with a banner. What banter it would be, though)


This lad better be the second coming of Shunsuke Nakamura :cudi


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We seem to still be in for Zielinski, despite Udinese rejecting our EXACT offer that Napoli put in. Take there is some politics at play here in regards to jacking the price up as we are a Prem club with lots of mulah and all that. Or they just want him to go there.

Don't know too much about the guy but he is supposed to be a good prospect.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Blackbeard said:


> This lad better be the second coming of Shunsuke Nakamura :cudi


If he can ping a free kick like Shunsuke I'll be more than happy. 

Funny story about Nakamura. One night I was outside Box in Glasgow and some tramp was chanting "Nakamura ate ma dug." The police came and told him to shut up. Here ends my story about Nakamura.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*













> Oscar ‏@oscar8 2h2 hours ago
> 
> Our first signing @mbatshuayi ! Welcome to @chelseafc ????⚽?#FirstNeverFollows #WelcomeMichy





> Michy Batshuayi ‏@mbatshuayi 47s47 seconds ago
> 
> @oscar8 @ChelseaFC thx ? I cant wait to convert your assists ⚽?


Hopefully Oscar goes enaldo2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749690852662996993
HOPEFULLY NOT JUST BANTER


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

100m? :woah

Although I've heard "United think they've got ..." enough times only for them to sign for Bayern or Real within 24 hours.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah quite a few did under Benitez. He's very good at getting players to under-perform in Serie A.
> 
> He may take a while to adapt to the PL but he's well suited for it physically.


true, Ghoulam was the same

Richard Keys with the Pogba "scoop", would rather someone more reputable like Di Marzio had reported it tbh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

keys said last summer we were buying pogba and wilshere.

he is also credited with being first on us getting pep but im not 100 on that. even tancredi had it around the same time from memory.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Keys once said on Twitter that Ben Arfa had 'chinned' Pardew in the dressing room. The club threatened to sue him ards

Didn't hear anything else after that. I guess it was just



Spoiler



:keys


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Real can't afford him? What the fuck?

I don't want Pogba at all, but I don't know why money would be the issue.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I know Keys is a joke source but it's definitely looking like we're serious about getting him. Most serious reports have suggested the bid would be this week.

I've heard a few sources say Madrid need to sell to buy and Ballague has always talked about that being an issue for them recently. Not particularly sure on the details. Think they're currently in bother about using government money for transfers, along with Barca and some other clubs. Using those taxes their players never pay.

I'd rather the actually chose to join the club though. Di Maria essentially came by default and look how that worked out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Bild reporting that Miki will earns 12 mil euros a season + an 8 mil signing on bonus, basically twice what Dortmund offered him to renew.

Lol dortmund.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

knowing Dortmund, they'll unearth some superstar from Turkmenistan next anyway and all will be well


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Renegade™ said:


> knowing Dortmund, they'll unearth some superstar from Turkmenistan next anyway and all will be well


they've signed dembele and emre mor. Both are good prospects, but will probably be sold in 4 years.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



> Real Madrid, FC Barcelona and five other Spanish football clubs must repay tens of millions of euros in illegal state subsidies, after the EU executive found they had received unfair financial aid from their government.
> 
> Real Madrid, the world’s top-earning football club, will have to repay €18.4m (£15.4m), after the European commission judged that an overpriced land deal with local authorities in the Spanish capital was unfairly tilted in the club’s favour.
> 
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ens-millions-illegal-state-subsidies-brussels

Barca and Real claiming fucking football welfare. Ban them from EVERYTHING!

Mes que un club and all that bullshit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Palace upping the Benteke bid to £31.5m according to the Guardian.

They seem obsessed with spending big on a Belgian striker.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749690852662996993


Kin hell, that's insane.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Don't think that Palace are mad at all for offering top dollar for Benteke, him going to Liverpool was always never going to work. If they play to his strengths they can get 20+ goals out of him easily.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> Palace upping the Benteke bid to £31.5m according to the Guardian.
> 
> They seem obsessed with spending big on a Belgian striker.


I'm sure we'll take the money from someone soon. If he goes to Palace now Gayle has moved on, expect Benteke to get customary goal(s) against us now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

What's going on with Smalling? First I hear he got attacked by a jellyfish woywoah), then it was food poisoning, now I see pictures of him getting his head stitched up and apparently he's got Hepatitis C :wtf2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Hopefully we release him. The joker.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Yeah, 'food poisoning'.



Spoiler: bit grim if ur soft















Maybe he tried to eat somebody's foot and missed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Heard he fainted, so it’s possible he fell and blasted his head off something.

Phil Jones will certainly turn out to be involved, undoubtedly sustaining some sort of injury himself.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

did he faint off the side of a cliff?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Food poisoning stuff might be Damage control/cover up by player & club here. As I'm not sure how you get food poisoning then faint & smack head to cause 2 cuts on his head like that within moments I mean food poisoning at worst take few hours to get through your system. But the apparent "real" story seems Chris went diving off a cliff & didn't notice how shallow it was & yeah went & hit his head on the sea floor. Luckily touch wood nothing more serious come from this & few days rest he will be fine ok again & wish & hope recovers fine. Only shock here is that wasn't Jones who did this & I'm fully preparing myself for Jones to injury himself spectacularly doing something just as naive & dumb at some point this season as well. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Real can't afford him? What the fuck?
> 
> I don't want Pogba at all, but I don't know why money would be the issue.


Real have the cash but it prob more about balancing the books. Real need to sell & buy when buy a big star in recent years have sold a star so until they move someone on. Real Madrid are stuck in limbo you would think James Rodriguez would be the 1 that real would sell but it's hard task as Perez wants James to be a success but zidane I think isn't a fan & zidane only just convinced Perez that 4-3-3 with casermiro holding with Kroos/modric in front is what makes real look & appear more solid also allows front 3 not worthy as much about defending without ball & casermiro helps sweep up danger to protect Ramos & Pepe. Real look better balanced side with casermiro & in a 4-3-3. So leaves Isco & James in awful situation with Isco I think he may be the one that may stay another season before his sold but James is in one whose in most trouble. 

Other issues to this deal 1 is that reportedly zidane likes pogba but reading stuff from Spain feeling is Perez isn't as sold on Pogba like others Peres doesn't see pogba as being a top star worth fees involved think his a very good player just not worth agent fee, wages nor record fee & zidane also likes 3 cm have now as won them the CL so doesn't want to tank that 3 so early on into his reign at Real Madrid. I would say it's far more likely that Real go after a cheaper cm work horse type like Kante to play next to Casermiro & play Kroos further forward with modric now 31-32 that would work as well. Plus Ronaldo is now 31 they need think about replacing him on LW soon. I'm not sure how Ronaldo take being replaced whilst his still about but has to have crossed Madrids mind that Chelsea without CL makes Hazard look half way decent idea. 

The 2nd is that If pogba does join a Real Madrid team now then team be based at least for next 3 years on Bale & Real may say to pogba like James in 2 years ok we're done here time to sell you which isn't what needed for pogba development & issue Riola himself brought up last summer when he said didmt like way Real Madrid handles it star players as chuck them away like used dish rags. Anyway Bale was brought to replace Ronaldo as star there this has always been the plan & can't discount influence of Ronaldo at that team whilst still their but in 3-4 years time when pogba is 26/27 the Real Madrid team even Barca team if wants go there (which IMO where he would like to end up one day) will be vastly different & then he will have his pick of both clubs during his peak years. The team joins will be based around him at real & Neymar & him at barca & Riola make even more cash off his player down the line. So what his missing is so where go now for next 3-4 years to grow to become world class cm before moves to la liga similar to saurez joined Liverpool at 23 stayed 3 & half years there then went to barca at 27 same as pogba. Could do that at Juve but do t see juve saying no record transfer fee & reckon Pogba thinking might be that done all can in Juve might need new challenge now?

And number 3 is pogba insane wage demand are €12-13m a year which is another problem since that make him 2nd highest earner at club behind Ronaldo & Bale is on €11m at moment & his after a renewal which prob will get on higher wages plus Ramos signed new deal last summer & Riola commands huge agent fees to when his clients move that's easy €6-8m then & theirs actual fee with Juve prob wanting record amount £100m/€120m then see it's huge amounts to pay & would make most clubs back off in a hurry. 

If real could offload a player & then pay the fees needed I reckon pogba would go to Real Madrid but until they decide to do that, their stuck so either means pull out any potential deal now or stump up cash now. 

As for Key tweet I don't trust him but he got Jose joining us in summer early on in Dec though he could joined bandwagon of journo saying same but he did say AdM join psg back in May time last year again could guessed that wouldnt of been a hard story to figure out but think it case that Key is 1 of many linking us with pogba again could jumped onto the bandwagon but you can just see Woodward being like excited 3 year old in 1st ever bouncy castle waiting to unload truck load of cash to break transfer record since his been gagging to do it for 3 years anyway plus his One of adidas big stars who we joined last year you can already see Ed thought process on that idea & it's type of signing that gets people off theirs seats & puts down marker early on Into the season & its signings that can get us going after leagues again & pogba type of player that look can beyond a league title with him & go after CL. Which prob what I imagine Jose would be trying sell any deal with pogba & Riola on. 

I should stress that I'm very wary of us getting pogba not getting sucked in to all this talk to much to soon & I don't think his worth lol the fees quoted nor do think his the complete cm (yet) but he should & could easily be that very soon. But I think Jose wanted him at Chelsea last year? So can see Jose being interested in him not that he isn't only one but our cm & team is crying out for some star power like Pogba less of course anyone wants see Rooney in cm again for us next season (shudders).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Would be hilarious if Man Utd ended up buying Matuidi after their fans are all hyped for Pogba.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> We Japan now.
> 
> Never heard of Takuma Asano before, but I'm fully on board with the signing since it's already boiled so much piss from the WOBs. "It's Inamito all over again! Just fuck off, Venga!"
> 
> (if this turns out to be the only striker he signs this summer then even I might show up outside the Emirates with a banner. What banter it would be, though)


This signing worries the shit out of me especially as Wenger muttered the dreaded words "He is one for the future" which then worries me even more that Wenger will be staying beyond his current contract. 

We need to spend and spend big this summer on proven top class players, not be fucking about wasting our time on players like this. We need at least 3 more other than Xhaka but i dont hold out much hope we will get more than one

Utd will be back with Jose in charge, City will be a lot stronger with Pep. Same applies with Chelsea under Conte. Klopp is a great manager and will get Liverpool going again. Spuds will only get better with Poch. We are in serious danger of being left behind this season unless we add some serious quality to the squad because the current crop of players we have are not good enough

Dont think i am going to enjoy these next few weeks watching all our rivals sign big and address the problems they have while as usual we do fuckall and address nothing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Top Shelf said:


> This signing worries the shit out of me especially as Wenger muttered the dreaded words "He is one for the future" which then worries me even more that Wenger will be staying beyond his current contract.
> 
> We need to spend and spend big this summer on proven top class players, not be fucking about wasting our time on players like this. We need at least 3 more other than Xhaka but i dont hold out much hope we will get more than one
> 
> ...


Arsenal should be fine. Guys like Alexis, Özil, Giroud and Cech will guarantee a top 4 spot at the worst unless Wenger seriously loses the plot.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We don't just want top 4, though. 



Top Shelf said:


> This signing worries the shit out of me especially as Wenger muttered the dreaded words "He is one for the future" which then worries me even more that Wenger will be staying beyond his current contract.
> 
> We need to spend and spend big this summer on proven top class players, not be fucking about wasting our time on players like this. We need at least 3 more other than Xhaka but i dont hold out much hope we will get more than one
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily disagree with any of this, tbf. I think he'll bring in another couple players (maybe more if he feels like going on a madness again), one of which being a striker. Or another striker, I guess -- one that's already proven and ready to go now. He absolutely needs to do that, to the point where I'd assume he's deliberately trying to wind folk up if he doesn't. Really should bring in another centre back as well, though the one I really wanted (Koulibaly) will probably end up going to Chelsea. 

I have no idea where he'll look to for a striker. At this point I guess I'd say just give Real the money they want for Morata, but then at the same time is he 100% ready to go NOW? Aubameyang would literally be perfect for us, but there is absolutely no chance in a thousand hells Dortmund will let another top player go this summer, especially not one who doesn't have any leverage due to a contract expiring next year (not that I imagine he'd be in any hurry to leave, anyway). 

There's also the issue of making sure we keep Ozil and Alexis. Arsenal fans will say things like "there's no way we could've signed Mkhitaryan when Yoonited are able to offer him wages like that," but they shouldn't be surprised when Wenger throws that at Ozil (and they shouldn't be upset either, because he's absolutely worth it). Unless something ridiculous happens, though, we're probably heading into another season of Ozil being in his prime god tier years without a world class striker ahead of him to take advantage of that. It'll only be so long before he decides playing behind a Lewandowski or Aguero is the better career choice (I love Giroud, but we know where his ceiling is and it's not high enough).


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> We don't just want top 4, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morata would be perfect imo but cant see Wenger spending what it will take to get him which is even more frustrating as it is well known that the money is available. There was no risk spending big on Mesut and Alexis as they were proven world class players, Morata on the other hand still has plenty to prove which is why i dont see Arsene getting the deal done

The problems we have now are the same problems that we have had for 3 seasons. We are crying out for a centre half, holding midfielder and striker but i doubt any of the issues will be addressed. Xhaka looks o.k but he is not the enforcer that we need. Coquelin is not the answer and never was. Kante would be ideal but instead of getting the deal done Wenger is to busy talking him up and will no doubt just sit back and do fuckall while he signs for someone else 

When people were saying last year that Cech would be worth 10-12 points alone i knew it was BS . A keeper is not going to stop teams running riot on the counter attack against us. We are so easy to play against its farcical. sit deep let us have the ball and just break on us, simple as that .We could have Baresi and Maldini in there prime at the back and it would still be the same. The full backs are in winger positions and the midfield is weak as fuck . The 2 centre halfs for Arsenal are pissing against the wind as they have zero protection. A no nonsense holding midfielder who is happy to sit is the main priority but as usual we wont sign what we need.Season after season Wenger has had chance to address the problems and he has done fuckall about it. I dont see why things will be any different this time around


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Top Shelf said:


> The problems we have now are the same problems that we have had for 3 seasons. We are crying out for a centre half, holding midfielder and striker but i doubt any of the issues will be addressed. Xhaka looks o.k but he is not the enforcer that we need. Coquelin is not the answer and never was. Kante would be ideal but instead of getting the deal done Wenger is to busy talking him up and will no doubt just sit back and do fuckall while he signs for someone else


Kante is no more a holding midfielder/destroyer/enforcer/whatever than Xhaka, though. His tackles and interception stats are ridiculous and he's obviously excellent, but from watching Leicester last season it felt like a lot of those tackles were made further up the pitch (not the majority of those tackles, but a lot). He's a box-to-box with an incredible engine who happens to be very good defensively. I don't doubt he'd be good for us because he'd be good for every team in the league, but he won't sit and protect the back four any more diligently than Xhaka. Even if he did I'm not convinced he'd be more effective building from deep than Xhaka, either. 

Xhaka is a Wenger player through and through. He hasn't played with a true "destroyer"/traditional defensive midfielder since Flamini in his first stint, and that was at the base of a diamond with the creativity of Rosicky, Fabregas and Hleb ahead of him. The onus on building from deep wasn't on him in that system. Since then that system's been abandoned for the 4-2-3-1, and Xhaka's intended to be the new Arteta for that formation. You know all of this anyway, but the point is if Arsene really wanted a destroyer he could've gone for someone like Krychowiak a season or two ago. I think he tried it for a while with Coquelin, but as you said that was never the long term answer since it basically required Cazorla in God Mode every week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Mourinho asking if he can talk about the third signing? Gets told no and talks about it anyways. :lol

Basically confirms we're in for a fourth player and was speaking very confidently about it being done soon (although may have been talking about a selection of targets rather than one). Has to be Pogba.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Doesn't intend to use rooney as a midfielder

Well marcus it was nice knowing you

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> Has to be Pogba.


If it's true that Matuidi is in the UK then it's probably him (best player at the Euros btw :side. I'm seeing contradictory statements about it, some saying he's in Manchester, others saying it's all nonsense and he's still in France. I'd be happy with him though. As someone said in here recently, even if Pogba did come back, he has a whiff of Di Maria about him now. How long before he wants the sunny tax-free life in Madrid?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



AryaAnark said:


> If it's true that Matuidi is in the UK then it's probably him (best player at the Euros btw :side. I'm seeing contradictory statements about it, some saying he's in Manchester, others saying it's all nonsense and he's still in France. I'd be happy with him though. As someone said in here recently, even if Pogba did come back, he has a whiff of Di Maria about him now. How long before he wants the sunny tax-free life in Madrid?


Those reports were bullshit. There's no reputable sources going with Matuidi to United - The reports saying he was in Manchester were from Goal, The Sun, The Mirror etc.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Kiz said:


> *Arsenal*
> In: Granit Xhaka (Gladbach, 33 mil), Kelechi Nwakali (Diamond Football Academy, 2.8 mil), Takuma Asano (Sanfrecce Hiroshima, Undisc)
> Out: Tomas Rosicky, Mathieu Flamini (Released), Mikel Arteta (Retired), Ryan Huddart (Eastleigh, Loan)
> 
> ...


Arsenal going for those world class buys again :quite


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Kiz' alt^ quoting the OP as a lowkey way of showing us all the hard work he has been doing


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Surprised he won't intend to bin or drop Rooney. Finished player and possibly cursed some trouble in future as he once made SAF crying at public press about he wants to move. Still mystery why LVG didn't drop him after abysmal performance. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

He's hardly going to announce intentions to bin rooney in his first press conference

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Bit cocnerned that after Mkhitaryan, Jose is only bringing in one more. Feel like we could do with a 2 or 3 more after that. The squad is absolutely stacked with deadwood.


Father Ted said:


> He's hardly going to announce intentions to bin rooney in his first press conference
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I think he would be even more popular with the United fans if he did :side:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> Those reports were bullshit. There's no reputable sources going with Matuidi to United - The reports saying he was in Manchester were from Goal, The Sun, The Mirror etc.


Dismisses Goal, The Sun and The Mirror as not reputable.

Posts tweets from Richard Keys.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*TBF a CM and a RB now will do. Probably a winger too but that depends on what system Jose intends to play. If it's more of a 4-3-3 (which is what I expect) then I think players like Martial, Rashford, Rooney and Depay suffice as the two playing off Ibra rather than as more traditional wingers. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I think a 4-2-3-1 with Miki - THE ROON - Zero Credit behind Big Game Flop is more likely.



Green Light said:


> Dismisses Goal, The Sun and The Mirror as not reputable.
> 
> Posts tweets from Richard Keys.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Best Looking CUNT in Porn said:


> Kante is no more a holding midfielder/destroyer/enforcer/whatever than Xhaka, though. His tackles and interception stats are ridiculous and he's obviously excellent, but from watching Leicester last season it felt like a lot of those tackles were made further up the pitch (not the majority of those tackles, but a lot). He's a box-to-box with an incredible engine who happens to be very good defensively. I don't doubt he'd be good for us because he'd be good for every team in the league, but he won't sit and protect the back four any more diligently than Xhaka. Even if he did I'm not convinced he'd be more effective building from deep than Xhaka, either.
> 
> Xhaka is a Wenger player through and through. He hasn't played with a true "destroyer"/traditional defensive midfielder since Flamini in his first stint, and that was at the base of a diamond with the creativity of Rosicky, Fabregas and Hleb ahead of him. The onus on building from deep wasn't on him in that system. Since then that system's been abandoned for the 4-2-3-1, and Xhaka's intended to be the new Arteta for that formation. You know all of this anyway, but the point is if Arsene really wanted a destroyer he could've gone for someone like Krychowiak a season or two ago. I think he tried it for a while with Coquelin, but as you said that was never the long term answer since it basically required Cazorla in God Mode every week.


Kante has been more of a box to box midfielder for Leicester but for France in these Euros he has been told to sit and protect and has looked quality doing so. Its all irrelevant though as i dont see us signing him :frown2:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

RvP to Leicester rumor being reported by The Sun because he followed Mahrez and Vardy on Twitter

:side:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Renato Sanches is 24 (maybe)

http://en.as.com/en/2016/07/05/football/1467708897_053818.html 

I could see how it might happen, if he was a small 13 or 14yr old and his dad passed him off as a normal or bigger 8/9 year old when he first joined Benfica. Probably bullshit obvs, but I want it to be true after United got mugged off by Bayern. :lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

@Goku do you think we'll sign a striker as back up to lewy similar to how we signed pizarro a while ago ?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



DeeGuy said:


> Bit cocnerned that after Mkhitaryan, Jose is only bringing in one more. Feel like we could do with a 2 or 3 more after that. The squad is absolutely stacked with deadwood.
> 
> 
> I think he would be even more popular with the United fans if he did :side:


Mourinho said the 4 players were additions, he said that if players leave then others will be brought in


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Green Light said:


> Dismisses Goal, The Sun and The Mirror as not reputable.
> 
> Posts tweets from Richard Keys.


Absolutely fucking spectacular post, this.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

A lot of noise coming out of France that Matuidi has indeed been offered to United by Manchester United Director of Football, Mino Raiola. 25m euro is the price doing the rounds.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> @Goku do you think we'll sign a striker as back up to lewy similar to how we signed pizarro a while ago ?


no. We're going with Lewy and Muller. I think reports have stated that we won't sign any more players until we sell more players aka Gotze, Hojbjerg. Benatia is almost done to Juve. I'd like Gabriel Jesus though he might prefer to move elsewhere.



AryaAnark said:


> Renato Sanches is 24 (maybe)
> 
> http://en.as.com/en/2016/07/05/football/1467708897_053818.html
> 
> I could see how it might happen, if he was a small 13 or 14yr old and his dad passed him off as a normal or bigger 8/9 year old when he first joined Benfica. Probably bullshit obvs, but I want it to be true after United got mugged off by Bayern.


This rumour was started by Sporting CP last year and was debunked immediately. Interesting that new outlets are picking up on it a YEAR LATER though. :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

not long ago Hojberg was hyped up to massive levels, what's happened to him Goku?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

from telegraph



> West Ham returned to Lyon again this week having failed with a series of bids to persuade Lacazette to join them earlier this summer. But having missed out on their second choice, Michy Batshuayi, who has joined Chelsea for £33 million, and with Crystal Palace hoping to seal a move for their third choice, Christian Benteke, for £31.5 million, West Ham made one final effort for Lacazette.
> 
> Again, however, it was rejected with Lyon confident they will keep Lacazette.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

City reportedly have had a bid for bonucci rejected


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We're signing Jesús Gámez :simeone


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Renegade™ said:


> not long ago Hojberg was hyped up to massive levels, what's happened to him Goku?


he's still good, just not bayern good. Looked great at Augsburg season before last, but then got sent to Schalke who have their own promising midfielders who they'd rather give the minutes to. I think he's better than the likes of Can who seems to feature consistently for Liverpool.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

In other following equals move news, Pogba followed Memphis, Januzaj and Lingard on Instagram.

Therefore he's #MUFC bound.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> In other following equals move news, Pogba followed Memphis, Januzaj and Lingard on Instagram.
> 
> Therefore he's #MUFC bound.


He did that a couple of days ago plus they're all actually his mates irl. Interesting timing though, tbf.










Pogphis imo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

If instagram follows were gonna be a sign that he is joining Utd, then it would make more sense for him to follow some of the actual good players, and not the poo ones who Jose is gonna bomb out of the club at the first opportunity


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

game over lads


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750814024145707008


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



DenAuston said:


> If instagram follows were gonna be a sign that he is joining Utd, then it would make more sense for him to follow some of the actual good players, and not the poo ones who Jose is gonna bomb out of the club at the first opportunity


It's fucking confirmed m8.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> It's fucking confirmed m8.


Source?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

OH MY BALLS WE ARE GONNA PISS ALL OVER THIS SHITTY FUCKING LEAGUE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Top Shelf said:


> Source?


Di Marzio, Instagram and Richard fucking Keys.

Smashed it. Suck my balls Green Light.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I'm still gonna lel at Pogba getting binned by United in the first place and now getting him back for 120m.

Let me have this victory.

:towns

Also everyone seemed to just glaze over Kiz's alt quoting that transfer list :homer2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Keys being an ITK in 2016 is amazing :keys


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

:loweringangle


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Rockhead said:


> *I'm still gonna lel at Pogba getting binned by United in the first place* and now getting him back for 120m.
> 
> Let me have this victory.
> 
> ...


Yeah they should've never let him leave to begin with.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

didn't have much choice, he wanted to go as Sir Alex wasn't going to give in to his demands (perhaps he should've, who knows, everyone knows what SAF was like tho) :fergie

ZLATAN POGBA MKHITARYAN :mark:

still amazed Keys was itk but :keys


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

He left on his own accord. Can't do much when a contract expires and the player doesn't want you anymore...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> He left on his own accord. Can't do much when a contract expires and the player doesn't want you anymore...


yes, because Fergie didn't play him even when we had injuries to Carrick/Cleverley/Anderson/Fletcher instead going with Giggs or Park etc in there. he left because he felt he wouldn't get enough football under SAF and sadly, he really should've been given a bit more of a chance than he was, and we may have been able to keep him

ohwell, was years ago, no point living in the past, he's coming back :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

LOL there's still no chance Pogba's actually happening.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

It's not happening lads, put the cocks away and zip ya trousers back up.

We can't compete with real, barca, psg, city and munich in the transfer market :mj2:mj2 :mj2

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Renegade™ said:


> didn't have much choice, he wanted to go as Sir Alex wasn't going to give in to his demands (*perhaps he should've*, who knows, everyone knows what SAF was like tho) :fergie
> 
> ZLATAN POGBA MKHITARYAN :mark:
> 
> still amazed Keys was itk but :keys


*Err yeah he absolutely should have, like duh. Hindsight is a wonderful thing but in the very limited game time he did get for us you could see what a talent he was. There was one league game where he came off the bench for about 20 minutes and he was just wow. Plus just look at how he's built. He was always going to be at least good having that physique and that pace. *


Joel said:


> He left on his own accord. Can't do much when a contract expires and the player doesn't want you anymore...


*Obviously only Pogba knows this but maybe he would have stayed had we given him what him/his agent was demanding. If they were willing to give us an offer to meet or ask us to beat Juve's then there must have been something there. Obviously that discounts the playing time issue but it wasn't as black and white as "nothing we could have done". 

I'm still badly scarred over Thiago so I'll believe it when I see it but I'm starting to believe the hype a tiny bit now. The money is absolute madness but like I keep saying, "it's not my money so I don't care". We have it, we may as well spend it. Not sure anyone else could even match the offer. Only maybe Real but by many accounts they can't this summer unless they sell big, which is very possible if clubs come in with big offers for Morata/Isco/James. When is their transfer ban supposed to be reviewed again? Soon pls. 

De Gea

Someone shit Smalling Bailly Shaw

Basti Miki Pogba

Rooney Zlatan Martial​
Oh lord. Should just about edge 4th with that :moyes1*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Ibe looking to be on his way to Bournemouth by the looks of it then. Made a really promising start for us and I thought he could do well for us tbh, then I figured he watched too many videos of Glen Johnson and it started to wane over the past year or so.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

you're going to be so upset when madrid sell us kroos and psg hames and then buy him.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

reports in italy seem to think we davide santon soon


all i really remember was he was a rb who the mags played at lb most of the time. can't imagine we'd do that when we have pva and our only other right back is billy jones atm. happy enough to go trust :jet on signings after a january where the majority improved us


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Santon leaving was weird, he apparently didn't want to leave (largely because his girlfriend is from the area) and he was surely better than Haidara and Dummett, but we chose to loan him out in January right after Pards left and IIRC we had a bit of a defender injury crisis at the time. Then his girlfriend goes on a Twitter rant about how he was being forced out of the club or some shit, and then subsequently deleted them :hmm:

Also remember Pards playing him in central midfield against Chelsea at one point. That went well (we lost 0-3)


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Viktor Fischer and Valdes to Boro.

They got two good deals imo.



Joel said:


> He left on his own accord. Can't do much when a contract expires and the player doesn't want you anymore...


Yeah. However, all I'm sayin' is, he left for Juve on a free. (800,000£ compensation, iirc—if the cursory Google search is right.) Now he's worth 100M+£. That doesn't happen for no reason. Hate reiterating other people's posts but I'm with Seabs on this.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

subotic to boro apparently :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Not surprised to see Boro go all in to sign a goalkeeper of Valdes' experience. It's the starting position they needed to fix far more than any other. Dimi is utterly shite.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> *Err yeah he absolutely should have, like duh. Hindsight is a wonderful thing but in the very limited game time he did get for us you could see what a talent he was. There was one league game where he came off the bench for about 20 minutes and he was just wow. Plus just look at how he's built. He was always going to be at least good having that physique and that pace. *
> 
> 
> *Obviously only Pogba knows this but maybe he would have stayed had we given him what him/his agent was demanding. If they were willing to give us an offer to meet or ask us to beat Juve's then there must have been something there. Obviously that discounts the playing time issue but it wasn't as black and white as "nothing we could have done".
> ...


that game I think was against Stoke, he came on for Hernandez around the 70th minute I recall and did play very well, matched up physically and looked comfortable

lol kiz, not happening m8


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

What's this Musa like, considering Leicester are spending £16 on him and all?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Brock said:


> What's this Musa like, considering Leicester are spending £16 on him and all?


really FAST

hopefully he doesn't flop like Doumbia did moving away from Russia


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Balague is really salty about this pogba thing for whatever reason

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

yeah everyday he's popping up with "POGBA PREFERS MADRID BUT THEY CAN'T AFFORD HIM"

he needs to shut the fuck up and get over it. seems like he wants Pogba to go to Real more than anything, wankstain


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Vincent Janssen reported to be having medical at Spurs today deal agreed for around £19m 





Looks like a good buy for us


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Juventus being rumored to be on the lookout for Depay's signature.

Just as well, don't really see a clear cut role for him with JM's shakeup taking hold—although, he has only had one season. Plus he's only 21. He could go on to get a lot better but then again, I don't know.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Juventus being rumored to be on the lookout for Depay's signature.
> 
> Just as well, don't really see a clear cut role for him with JM's shakeup taking hold—although, he has only had one season. Plus he's only 21. He could go on to get a lot better but then again, I don't know.


I say let him go and if he improves we'll just buy him back for a couple hundred million. Whatever, we've got LOADSAMONEEEEEEEY AHHHHHHH.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Apparently we want £35m for Sissoko :vince$


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

No problem with depay going as long as we put a buy back clause in the deal when he inevitably becomes world class at juve. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Pelle now the 5th best paid player in the world


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

@Seb - Chelsea linked to €40m transfer for Joao Mario :no:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



SHIRLEY said:


> Pelle now the 5th best paid player in the world


Reading this combined with your signature. Lel.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We're even sending coaches on loan to Vitesse now :done


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> @Seb - Chelsea linked to €40m transfer for Joao Mario :no:


:frankielel


Joel said:


> We're even sending coaches on loan to Vitesse now :done


*:frankielel*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> @Seb - Chelsea linked to €40m transfer for Joao Mario :no:


:robben2

As bad as he was, William Carvalho was even worse, and he's been linked with PL clubs as well.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...-could-yet-at-juventus-says-agent-mino-raiola



> Manchester United transfer target Paul Pogba could stay at Juventus, according to his agent Mino Raiola.
> 
> The 23-year-old midfielder, who starred as France reached the final of Euro 2016, has been the subject of discussions between United executive vice-chairman Ed Woodward and the Serie A club, Sky sources understand.
> 
> ...


I would not be surprised if he did stay at Juve. I read something that said he only really wanted a move to Madrid and was just using the Utd talk as leverage . Now Madrid cant afford him he could stay at Juve for a year until Real get the money together. If so then :lmao at Utd


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> :robben2
> 
> As bad as he was, William Carvalho was even worse, and he's been linked with PL clubs as well.


Nah, Carvalho did his thing, stole some balls, got in the way of the opposing forwards and passed the ball easily. Joao Mario was just a mess, he didn't dribble by anyone on the fucking tournament, didn't produce a single opportunity. Just the shits.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

William Carvalho makes Grant Holt look like Usain Bolt.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

also he has a moustache in 2016.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Vader said:


> William Carvalho makes Grant Holt look like Usain Bolt.


Still quicker than Giroud.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

what does that have to do with anything Darren?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Janssen Deal done for £18.6m








http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/janssen-move-secured-120716/


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Sounds like we've pulled out of going for Gotze according to reports today. Plus Alex Manninger is training with us lol.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

much more of a realistic signing for you guys anyway :fergie


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

:lol

From The Guardian's transfer rumours page:



> Meanwhile, Arsenal plan to offer £42m and Oliver Giroud for Gonzalo Higuaín; it is thought that Napoli will hold out for £42m.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

:lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Any opinions here on Digne? 

On the surface it looks like we've signed a player who Roma didn't want and who couldn't get in the France team over Evra.

Plus no first choice RB, so Lucho goes and buys another LB.

:hoganbarca


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Digne has been hyped up as the heir to Evra's spot at LB, as has Kurzawa, but hasn't really reached his potential so far. PSG bought him, kept playing that old bastard Maxwell over him and stagnated his progress somewhat, then loaned him to Roma last season where he played fairly well all up. he's got the potential but he's not exactly the finished product, and I suspect Jordi Alba is going to play the bulk of games at LB for Barca anyway

tl;dr, could've done worse but yeah, could've strengthened more urgent areas I guess as you said, Montoya is your only RB currently isnt he? Vidal flopped?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Montoya wants to leave, Vidal apparently has a terrible attitude. He was bought as a utility player, not as a starting RB. So basically Adriano's replacement, who's supposedly off to Lazio.

At the moment it'll probably be Sergi Roberto starting at RB unless someone else is signed.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

what's happened with Montoya? I know he bombed at Inter but just a year or so ago he was the next right back for Barca


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Renegade™ said:


> what's happened with Montoya? I know he bombed at Inter but just a year or so ago he was the next right back for Barca


The prior two seasons, Daniel Alves stop being a competitive football player and somehow Montoya wasn't given the minutes to takeover the job, so they buried him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Norwich City have signed 19-year-old Sergi Canos from Liverpool for a £2.5M fee.

The former La Masia student scored 7 goals and made 4 assists in 18 starts and 20 substitute league appearances for Brentford in the championship last season.

His best attributes are suggested to be his passing, vision and decision making, although he is not the quickest.

Canos turned down the offer of a contract extension from Liverpool, so this seems to be something of a coup for Norwich.

Hopefully his signing isn't yet another false dawn in terms of Norwich investing in youth.

:hoganinbred


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Ashey Westwood being valued at 6 million is proof that football has gone mad, nevermind Paul Pogba being valued at 100 mil.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Yeah Alves was appalling in the two seasons under Tito and Tata, looked completely washed as a player, Montoya still wasn't given a chance though, so went out on loan.

Ironically Alves then had probably the best year of his career in 14-15 and was excellent last season as well.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> Yeah Alves was appalling in the two seasons under Tito and Tata, looked completely washed as a player, Montoya still wasn't given a chance though, so went out on loan.
> 
> Ironically Alves then had probably the best year of his career in 14-15 and was excellent last season as well.


I don't know, I think Dani Alves 2006-2012 is the best right back of all time and never regained that top level.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

https://twitter.com/mohamedbouhafsi/status/753906999734181888

kante to chelsea apparently done


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Skrtel to Fenerbahce and Ibe to Bournemouth both officially done


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Looks like we're stuck with Benteke and Balotelli though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Gotze and Schurrle to Dortmund imminent :vince$


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



King Kenny said:


> Looks like we're stuck with Benteke and Balotelli though.


Balotelli to China is the latest rumour. Expected.

Shame about Kante leaving but it was only a matter of time tbh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Leicester already bought his replacement, Napalys Mendy. If reports are correct, he was their first choice anyway but was unavailable when they moved for Kante.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We Benatia now, and maybe Higuain? Although I hope we're not paying the fee that's been reported.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Brock said:


> Balotelli to China is the latest rumour. Expected.


Only 25 years old and already being shipped off to China :hogan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Blackbeard said:


> Only 25 years old and already being shipped off to China :hogan


He'll probably be back at Milan in 6 months :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Kante confirmed. Very pleased with that. Should give the midfield the energy it severely lacked last season. Feels like it has been a slow summer at Chelsea after the season we had and it has felt frustrating, but if we continue to sign the type of players like Kante and Batshuayi, then they can take as long as they need. Still think we need a centre back, possibly a full back, possibly a winger and hopefully a defensive midfielder to replace the outgoing Mikel (please God). Bonucci/Koulibaly/Manolas, Ricardo Rodriguez and Mahrez would do for me for now :cozy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Bonucci leaving Juve for Chelsea :robben2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I doubt he'll leave, but if he does, I'd reckon he'd choose Conte before anyone else.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Sad for Leicester to lose Kante but to get a £25m profit in a year of signing him is of course a great deal. If they lose Mahrez too, I do hope they can find a couple more gems. They'd have to with the CL games to come too. Is Mendy already a Kante replacement?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Think if Bonucci left he would probably want to go to Barcelona or Real Madrid. Even if he Conte was that big of a draw, I doubt he lasts that long anyway. Mourinho didn't get to finish his third season and Ancelotti didn't even get the chance of a third season at Chelsea. If he has a poor/average season, Abramovich might get rid.

Chelsea have about the same chance of getting Pique or Ramos.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Brock said:


> Sad for Leicester to lose Kante but to get a £25m profit in a year of signing him is of course a great deal. If they lose Mahrez too, I do hope they can find a couple more gems. They'd have to with the CL games to come too. Is Mendy already a Kante replacement?


Yeah, Mendy had been touted as his replacement before Kante even left. I think @Goku was saying that Mendy was actually their first choice last summer, but were unable to get him, so ended up with Kante. Hopefully he'll do well for them.



Seb said:


> Think if Bonucci left he would probably want to go to Barcelona or Real Madrid. Even if he Conte was that big of a draw, I doubt he lasts that long anyway. Mourinho didn't get to finish his third season and Ancelotti didn't even get the chance of a third season at Chelsea. If he has a poor/average season, Abramovich might get rid.
> 
> Chelsea have about the same chance of getting Pique or Ramos.


I think if Bonucci left, it'd be for a big price and he'd want to get paid. That kind of rules out the cash strapped Barcelona. And with a lot of talk about Madrid not being able to afford Pogba, would they then splash out that much on a central defender? It doesn't really fit their ethos.

Don't disagree what you say about Abramovich/Chelsea board, but I don't think a player really thinks about that when joining a club.

I think if we offered Juventus enough to accept, then the package of doubling his wages, playing in the most viewed league in the world, living in London and playing for the manager who put Bonucci on the map would be extremely tough to turn down.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> . Bonucci/Koulibaly/Manolas, Ricardo Rodriguez and Mahrez would do for me for now :cozy


This is probably more of a wishlist than a realistic transfer window but I think we can get a few here if we wanted. We are still ongoing with Koulibaly last I heard (unless Everton are closer :walphtf). Don't think we'll be in for a left back. Hopefully this is the last year for Bran, and we can be in for a good LB next season. I do think Baba deserves another chance but not really keen on him after last season. With Mahrez not wanting to stay at Leicester, we really should go in heavy for him. Whatever happens next season I don't want to see Oscar in the number 10 position as a starter anymore. I'll settle for Willian moving there (with Mahrez on the wing) or even CESC there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I'd say out of those names, only Bonucci and Ricardo Rodriguez are unlikely. Bonucci because I doubt Juventus let him go, especially if Pogba is going (although they are heavily rumoured for Cuadrado and Matic, so...) and as you say, I don't expect a left back to be bought, which is a shame as although players need time to settle, I didn't really see any glimpses of great play from Baba. Just don't think he'll be good enough.

Also don't think we'll be in for Mahrez, if I'm being totally honest, so I guess you're right in that it is more of a wishlist than a realistic list.

I hope we don't use a #10 next season and go with a 4-3-3. Oscar probably will stay as we won't be able to get an offer we'd like for him. I think maybe in a new role with a new manager he could show something. If he can just become a solid player then that'd be fine.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Mahrez has a contract till 2019. Leicester have no need to sell him. Their offensive game would suffer massively if he left though. Putting a silly price tag on him (100 mil) should ward off potential suitors without spiting Mahrez.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Depends if they were any promises made though. "Don't ask for a move in January when big clubs come in for you and we'll let you leave in the summer with no fight" or "Win this league for us and your objection at this club is completed and we'll let you leave for a bigger club".


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

go from near certain champions again to maybe title contenders/maybe top four strugglers though? as rare as it is these days, some players wouldn't want to move looking at it like that. Bonucci has it great at Juve tbh

did Baba even play for Chelsea last season? he's alright on FM and all 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> I think if Bonucci left, it'd be for a big price and he'd want to get paid. That kind of rules out the cash strapped Barcelona. And with a lot of talk about Madrid not being able to afford Pogba, would they then splash out that much on a central defender? It doesn't really fit their ethos.
> *
> Don't disagree what you say about Abramovich/Chelsea board, but I don't think a player really thinks about that when joining a club.*
> 
> I think if we offered Juventus enough to accept, then the package of doubling his wages, playing in the most viewed league in the world, living in London and playing for the manager who put Bonucci on the map would be extremely tough to turn down.


I'm sure Bonucci would be paid fine if he ended up at Barca, they have a higher average wage and a higher total wage than Chelsea, probably by quite a lot. Cash strapped is an exagerration as well. Bartomeu actually decided to announce available funds (before sales) this year, and that was 43 million euro's, not including Umtiti and Denis Suarez who had already been paid for. This is all without them even having a shirt sponsor yet and before players like Adriano, Montoya and Song are inevitably sold which will add more to the club's finances.

Madrid could afford him, but I doubt would ever go for him. I never said they would, i'm just pointing out he would go to these two clubs before Chelsea just because Conte is there. You can't say Conte would mean Bonucci would choose Chelsea over anyone, and then say the bolded.

I think he would turn it down. In fact, I would be surprised if he had thoughts of playing anywhere other than Juventus.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> I'm sure Bonucci would be paid fine if he ended up at Barca, they have a higher average wage and a higher total wage than Chelsea, probably by quite a lot. Cash strapped is an exagerration as well. Bartomeu actually decided to announce available funds (before sales) this year, and that was 43 million euro's, not including Umtiti and Denis Suarez who had already been paid for. This is all without them even having a shirt sponsor yet and before players like Adriano, Montoya and Song are inevitably sold which will add more to the club's finances.


Bonucci is said to cost £51m. Well actually, that's what the media is speculating that City will bid next, so it could be higher. I know the £ has tumbled pretty hard since Brexit, but that's still a lot more than €43m. 



Seb said:


> Madrid could afford him, but I doubt would ever go for him. I never said they would, i'm just pointing out he would go to these two clubs before Chelsea just because Conte is there. You can't say Conte would mean Bonucci would choose Chelsea over anyone, and then say the bolded.


I don't see why I can't say the bolded part. I don't think players are thinking worrying about a manager getting sacked when they are thinking about moving. Take Kante for example; they were saying one of the reasons he wanted to join Chelsea was to work with Conte (presumably because he knows he's the type of player Conte loves). So if someone who has no relationship with Conte isn't thinking about him being sacked, then I doubt someone who trusts Conte and calls him "The Master", "The Godfather", "one of the best there is" would be thinking it.



Seb said:


> I think he would turn it down. In fact, I would be surprised if he had thoughts of playing anywhere other than Juventus.


Well I've already said I doubt he will leave too. But if Juve told him they received an offer they couldn't refuse, I think he'd accept it. But it's subjective and we both agree that he's likely to stay, so it's pointless.

I put him there as he'd be a dream signing, but I Koulibaly or Manolas are more likely.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I think most players/managers are aware of Chelsea's record with managers. It's not like when he was under Conte at Juve, who was there for several years and could have stayed for at lot longer had he chose too. I don't think the lure of Conte rebuilding Chelsea would be stronger for him than the appeal of bigger clubs.

Also, no-one has a clue what Bonucci would cost. John Stones is "said to cost" 50 million. Juventus would be mad to sell him, especially at that place. He's in his prime, he's a contender for best defender in the world, and he's fluent with the team (BBBC specifically), the club as he's been there for years, the (sparsely used) formation, the league, the manager and of course Turin/Italy and Italian.

No idea about the other two, but I think Chelsea's chances of getting Bonucci are non-existent. Think he'd reject that move in an instant.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

So Watford's new record signing is called Isaac Success?

:homer3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Isaac Unsuccess


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I think he's a great fit for Watford, he was one of the biggest surprises in last year's Liga, he's a super young winger who has the abbility to score and dribble. Sad to see Granada losing him this early, I think he's 20.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



> Liverpool are closing in on £4.2m deal to sign Estonia captain and central defender, Ragnar Klavan, 30 from Augsburg.


Never heard of him but I assume he's cover for our now expected first team centre backs; Lovren/Sakho. Thought we'd buy another first team CB but looks like Klopp is keeping faith with our regulars. We still need another LB and an attacking player IMO. Maybe a CM too but I'd assume we'll go with Can/Henderson.

Of course, Lucas is still there lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Apparently we're interested in Georginio Wijnaldum. 

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...-Wijnaldum-Everton-Spurs-miss-out-News-Gossip



Brock said:


> Never heard of him but I assume he's cover for our now expected first team centre backs; Lovren/Sakho. Thought we'd buy another first team CB but looks like Klopp is keeping faith with our regulars. We still need another LB and an attacking player IMO. Maybe a CM too but I'd assume we'll go with Can/Henderson.
> 
> Of course, Lucas is still there lol.


Apparently Sakho and Gomez are injured, so this centre back is just brought in strictly as backup with talks that we are still targetting another centre back.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



King Kenny said:


> Apparently we're interested in Georginio Wijnaldum.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...-Wijnaldum-Everton-Spurs-miss-out-News-Gossip
> 
> ...


Yeah Gomez was coming along nicely so hopefully he's back soon, plus we have got Matip too to step in, even though Lovren improved under Klopp last season, i'd still like another experienced CB too if I'm honest.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



King Kenny said:


> Apparently we're interested in Georginio Wijnaldum.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...-Wijnaldum-Everton-Spurs-miss-out-News-Gossip



I thought this transfer window was going well at the start with Matip and Karius for under 5 million but now with Mane and possibly Wijnaldum it's looking bleak Imo.



Brock said:


> an attacking player IMO.


I think were more than fine there with Sturridge, Ings, Origi, Balotelli, Benteke, Markovic, Lallana, Coutinho, Firmino, Mane alongside youngster like Ojo, Brannagan and Ben Woodburn has looked fantastic in pre-season so far.


All I want is a left back we seriously can't have Moreno not even be challenged for the position, hopefully Hector. A new CM would be nice as well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> I thought this transfer window was going well at the start with Matip and Karius for under 5 million but now with Mane and possibly Wijnaldum it's looking bleak Imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally forgot Markovic was coming back lol, hopefully Klopp can work his magic with him as he's still got potential imho. I'd imagine Balotelli and Benteke will be moving on soon tho tbh.

After the tournament he had esp, i'd love us to sign Hector. Seems the right fit for us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Hector wouldn't join a shitty mid table club to play second fiddle to a potato LB like Moreno tbh 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Looks like :costa is going back to Atletico :sad:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

The Italian media (including Di Marzio) are reporting the deal for Pogba to United is close, another meeting is being held today where we will make another offer. They're saying Pogba has confirmed he wants to leave Juventus and return to us and that this may be done quickly, which is very exciting to hear.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

L'equipe reporting that Pogba to United is done - I posted this with only my left hand.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

L'Equipe claiming Juventus have accepted €120m for Paul Pogsomebody or other.

They can bribe about six or seven seasons' worth of referees for that.



EDIT: @Irish Jet glad I wasn't the only sad fucker sitting there refreshing Twitter every five minutes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

literally cost more than juve's stadium :duck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Kiz said:


> literally cost more than juve's stadium :duck


Those in glass houses really shouldn't throw Stones.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

No where near worth that money. But forgetting that, it's a really good signing. Well I expect it to be anyway. A ton of pressure on him now. You look at Pogba and he seems like he was built to play in the Premier League. It's just up to him now to finally put all that talent and physicality together and dominate as he should do. He needs to find consistency as well. 

Would be lying if I said I was not jealous.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> He needs to find consistency as well.


According to Italians, who admittedly aren't the most trustworthy people in the world, he has been one of the most consistent players in Serie A. And he was consistently average at the Euros. His names consistently start with P. WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT FROM HIM?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I know a few people who follow Serie A who have said the opposite about his Serie A performances. Not that he has been bad in games, but just not taking over them as much as he should - as much as an £100m+ player should.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Not worth that amount of money, but there's few better, especially that are get-able for United, and they have the funds, so why not? It's not much different to Stoke spending 20 million Saido Berahino, both in terms of the fee relative to the finances of the clubs and in that they're over-paying. It's a signing that will likely GALVANIZE the club, in the same way getting Mourinho has done. As for Juve, they are stacked with midfielders, they already have Khedira as well who is a very capable box to box player, and Marchisio, who I bet most Juve fans would rate higher atm. They also just bought Pjanic. They now have a shit ton of cash to buy a replacement and a world class striker if they want to.

WORLD RECORD FEE is still crazy though for a player I wouldn't rate as top 10 in the world, possibly not even top 15.

United fans can never again accuse teams like City and Chelsea of 'buying success'.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Return of the king.

:yas


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We've agreed to sell Pirlo to Stoke for 13m. :sad:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> Those in glass houses really shouldn't throw Stones.


*:jetgood

I mean nobody is worth the money we're investing in him but who really cares. Not my money and it doesn't stop us spending big on other players. Mourinho. Zlatan. Mika. Pogba. That's a statement and we've really needed that as much as buying the actual talent. That takes us from top 4 and maybe Title challengers to 100% Title contenders, almost expectant Title winners. I don't know if we will but right now I like our chances. You have to imagine City have more strengthening to do so it will be interesting what hand they're playing with come the end of the window. Back to Manchester dominance now I expect. 

THE POG :yas*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Pogba happening then.

That money tho :done

In other news, we've been linked with Wijnaldum again with Lucas potentially going the other way.

Allen leaving too?  Expected though tbh, but he was great last season when he featured. Excellent signing for Stoke.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We are gonna be a distant third at the very least.

Or 10th :mjchelsea.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

P:yasgba allegedly chose us over Madrid.

What a MAN :yas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Fairly certain Madrid just didn't want him (for that money). He'd go to Madrid in a heartbeat if they offered similar terms.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Really sad about Allen leaving

REALLY, REALLY sad that I now have to hope that Stoke do well


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

€120m for the French Carlton Palmer :duck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Rockhead said:


> We are gonna be a distant third at the very least.
> 
> Or 10th :mjchelsea.


Nah. We'll be up there in the mix.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> Those in glass houses really shouldn't throw Stones.


it'll be so sweet when stones humbles that mediocre in a slow league not even juve's best midfielder HACK.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Not sure what Wijnaldum's done to warrant a 25m transfer fee.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

^ seems like the standard Liverpool signing tbh 8*D



Kiz said:


> it'll be so sweet when stones humbles that mediocre in a slow league not even juve's best midfielder HACK.


I'll bite, who's better than him out of Marchisio, Khedira, Pjanic, Sturaro, Asamoah, Pereyra, Hernanes, Lemina? plz explain


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

marchisio


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



CamillePunk said:


> Not sure what Wijnaldum's done to warrant a 25m transfer fee.


Plundered a few goals against a defensively pathetic and highly tactically naive Norwich side at the start of last season, aka PADDING HIS STATS. 

:suarez1 :hoganinbred

The lad definitely has a fair bit of ability, but like a lot of the Newcastle players, it was only shown in fits and starts last season. If he doesn't become a truly quality and consistent player under Klopp then he probably hasn't got it in him to be one 




As a side note, if this signing doesn't work out, who will be blamed for choosing him? Will it be FSG (smacks of them) or Rodgers? I jest, but obviously a lot of the members of the cult from across the park won't blame Klopp as he's dead funny and can do no wrong (seriously watch how all transfers suddenly became FSG's responsibility if there's a few problems and the reverse if they're all amazing of course). Especially the Latin poetry infused Rawkites, writing their dissertations on who's the best possible available right back in world football to fit into Liverpool's team, only to come up with Glen Johnson as the answer (genuine thread on there).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Some of the shit on that site :lmao

odd signing, i'm not really convinced on Wijnaldum.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I think FSG basically handed the reins over to Klopp with this new contract, which means no more Transfer Committee etc


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I also forgot to ask, has anyone seen Ragnar Klavan play? seemed a decent signing for the price.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Andre said:


> As a side note, if this signing doesn't work out, who will be blamed for choosing him? Will it be FSG (smacks of them) or Rodgers? I jest, but obviously a lot of the members of the cult from across the park won't blame Klopp as he's dead funny and can do no wrong (seriously watch how all transfers suddenly became FSG's responsibility if there's a few problems and the reverse if they're all amazing of course). Especially the Latin poetry infused Rawkites, writing their dissertations on who's the best possible available right back in world football to fit into Liverpool's team, only to come up with Glen Johnson as the answer (genuine thread on there).


I'll blame Klopp. :draper2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

You can argue either way with Marchisio. He was outstanding in their CL final run. Pogba had a decent final though, but his team were outclassed. He's much younger and has a better all round game, reminds me a lot of Yaya. Lets hope he doesn't just bully PL teams and :cockhead1 in the CL like Yaya generally did, as United have already signed one player famed for that this summer :ibra

Personally would rate Busquets, Vidal, Modric, Koke and Iniesta above both of them. Possibly Kroos and Rakitic as well. I feel those two are the tier Pogba is in right now.

Wonder who would be the best prem midfielder? Anyone? Surely ogba hands down if he joins Man Utd.

Alex Song is gone :mark: Only thing worth remembering is when Puyol called up Abidal to lift the trophy and Song thought Puyol was pointing at him and walked up :kenny

Halilovic also gone, RIP my avy :hoganbarca


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

what happened with Halilovic? arrived with such promise and hype


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

He might still live up to the hype, he was very good for Gijon last season. Being farmed off young with a low buyback clause to the BuLi, similar to Carvajal. He took the Croatia omission very hard and it was obvious he would leave this window, but he could always come back, Barca have bought back tons of former players before, this window alone they got Denis Suarez and wanted Nolito.

I hope Barca go for Vietto, and not Gameiro. I know he tanked last season for Atleti but I still think he'll develop into a very good player.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Vietto needs minutes to develop. Gameiro is pretty set at his level, so he'd make more sense imo.

Gotze deal done. Expect another attacker to be brought in now. Hopefully, someone with elite potential.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Gameiro is also 29, and would only really be a pure bench option for Suarez. Barca already have Messi who can score shitloads playing through the middle. Would also probably cost more.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756073854091550720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756074187400290304
Lucho seems to agree though, and also confirming no Alves replacement :hoganbarca

The thought of Iniesta wide like he was often during the FAILED cesc years :hoganbarca


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

best mid is gonna be mr sideways pass toni kroos when he and gundogan dominate with absolute ease.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

real would be insane to sell kroos. As insane as bayern was.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

had to sell Kroos to make room for Pep's pet Thiago 8*D

Sevilla have been buying up alot of attacking players lately, maybe they're preparing themselves to lose Gameiro but still, as Seb said I think Vietto can still develop into a quality player and would be the better long term option for them


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> Fairly certain Madrid just didn't want him (for that money). He'd go to Madrid in a heartbeat if they offered similar terms.


But they didn't and now they've been beaten twice this summer by United.

-De Gea stayed (All season it was "he'll leave for Madrid in the summer)
-Seemingly Pogba (too much for even that cunt Perez) 

Also if Pogba wanted Madrid as desperately as that people like Ballague and other Madrid mouthpieces would like you to believe then he would either force his way to Madrid or stay at Juventus for another season waiting for Madrid. If he really wanted Madrid that badly Raiola would have made it happen just like he made Dortmund sell Mkhitaryan to United after they were adamant that they weren't selling him.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Navas is better than De Gea anyways.

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756087499546591233


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

'i dont have my cut yet give me my fuckin money'

loose translation.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



JC00 said:


> But they didn't and now they've been beaten twice this summer by United.
> 
> -De Gea stayed (All season it was "he'll leave for Madrid in the summer)
> -Seemingly Pogba (too much for even that cunt Perez)
> ...


They had no reason to go for de Gea anymore. Navas was better than him last season and is a huge fan favourite.

They weren't 'beaten' on Pogba either. There's a difference between having the money, and being willing to spend it. The money being talked about for Pogba is bonkers. Real could probably raise 80 million+ just from selling 2 of Morata, James and Isco (all bench players). They could have gone for him had they chose too.

A better example of 'being beaten' is Bayern taking Renato Sanches away from Man Utd.

Or selling a player back to a club for £100 million (world record fee, far more than his realistic value) when you took the same player from that same club for £800,000 a few years ago.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756112755363606528
This guy is 24 apparently

---

£25m + future add-ons + Liverpool paying PSV their sell-on fee for Wijnaldum is what I'm hearing from my sauces.*

Decent :lenny5



*Sauce: The voices in my head


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Hanley isn't that good. Seen him before, he's nothing special even among the Scottish national team.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

He'll fit in perfectly with the rest of our defense then


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Chuffed that Newcastle beat us to Hanley's signature. A decent championship defender at best. He's not great on the ball and always seems to have a mistake in him. Benitez is a miracle worker if he can turn him into a good prem class defender long term. Then again Newcastle are in severe need of a couple of good hard working HONEST pros at that level, so he's probably being signed as a level headed grafter who will be up for a long championship grind and will help team spirit/squad harmony, which couldn't be further from what Newcastle's squad was like last year.

Alex Neil going all Peter Grant and foreshadowing a new attempt to start another mediocre Scottish/SPL revolution is worrying me. Horrific flashbacks of Julian "I can't kick the ball that far Darren" (Huckerby wanted him to play a 50 yard DIAG into space. Genuine quote) Brellier and company. Le Juge indeed...

I get trying to sign players that you know, but we're supposed to be aspiring towards developing a squad that can compete in the premier league long term. For one, I can count the number of genuine EPL quality Scottish players on one hand, and no it's not six or any number higher than that, you cheeky bastards. 

I don't mind the McGovern (not a deep fried mars bar addict) signing because at worst he's a competent back up keeper for the championship, but the Naismith signing was as short sighted as I predicted back in January (he had best tear it up this season, fucking hell if he doesn't), while attempting to reform Scotland's woeful international CB partnership in some form at club level seems like a backwards move.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



JC00 said:


> But they didn't and now they've been beaten twice this summer by United.
> 
> -De Gea stayed (All season it was "he'll leave for Madrid in the summer)
> -Seemingly Pogba (too much for even that cunt Perez)
> ...


Well, for starters Madrid media have no credibility when it comes to Real Madrid. They are more concerned with attacking or defending Perez's administration than spreading legit content. We are constantly linked with players even when there's no real interest. As Seb said there was no need for us to go for De Gea anymore with Navas having an amazing season. But hey, he's a spanish player and someone who was called to be Casillas' replacement so the media kept insisting that we wanted him so badly. 

And I gladly take that "beaten" in a transfer window if it means we don't have to spend all that money for a player who certainly doesn't worth all that money.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Glad Newcastle have signed Hanley, because it means they won't come for Tom Lees.

No-one come for Lees, please.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756242673871228929
FUCK YES.

The one player I wanted this window. So much for Brokelona, 35 million up front + add ons, and Lucho still seems set on a striker. 

Really didn't expect this, all signs pointed to him going to Madrid or Juventus.

Edit: Everyone's favourite journo Di Marzio tweeting he's started contact with Juventus 20 minutes before Barca announce the signing :robben2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756242673871228929
> FUCK YES.
> 
> The one player I wanted this window. So much for Brokelona, 35 million up front + add ons, and Lucho still seems set on a striker.
> ...


FUCK YES indeed.

I was so nervous about this dude going to Real for 60 millions. Enjoy the man that had to be put on the bench for Portugal to start playing football :booklel


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Think i'll judge him off his impressive season playing centrally for Valencia, as opposed to judging him being shoved on the wing for Portugal.

Madrid already goofed this window by needing competition for Casemiro yet missing out on both Krychowiak and Kante :bosque


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> Madrid already goofed this window by missing out on Krychowiak and Kante :suarez1


Now we are talking about good players. Andre Gomes' season for Valencia wasn't all that impressive, he had a couple great games against Madrid and Barca but wasn't consistent at all.

Hey, I'm happy, we're the CL winners, we don't need a rebuild, and certainly we don't need this guy having Kroos and Modric. By the way, where would he play in Barcelona? As a right back? :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Madrid definitely need another DM and those were the two best options on the market. They really dropped the ball.

No need to rebuild? Madrid were a penalty shoot out away from having back to back trophy-less seasons. They obviously did win the CL, but they dodged all the top teams on the way to the final, almost going out to Wolfsburg.

Reminder that Barca have won 2 La Liga's 2 Copas and 1 CL in the last 2 seasons.

That's what they're competing against. Context is important, Madrid definitely need to strengthen. They have 1 league title since 2008.

As for Gomes, he's presumably been bought as a long term replacement for Iniesta. He's young and a rotation option, more much needed depth for a small squad.

Right back will be Roberto and Vidal :hoganbarca


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Madrid Kante have him now 

:towns

#Joel


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> Madrid definitely need another DM and those were the two best options on the market. They really dropped the ball.
> 
> No need to rebuild? Madrid were a penalty shoot out away from having back to back trophy-less seasons. They obviously did win the CL, but they dodged all the top teams on the way to the final, almost going out to Wolfsburg.
> 
> ...


Montoya on the move?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> Madrid definitely need another DM and those were the two best options on the market. They really dropped the ball.


Nah, I'm okay with Kroos, Modric, Casemiro, Kovacic, Isco and James.



Seb said:


> No need to rebuild? Madrid were a penalty shoot out away from having back to back trophy-less seasons. They obviously did win the CL, but they dodged all the top teams on the way to the final, almost going out to Wolfsburg.
> 
> Reminder that Barca have won 2 La Liga's 2 Copas and 1 CL in the last 2 seasons.
> 
> That's what they're competing against. Context is important, Madrid definitely need to strengthen. They have 1 league title since 2008.


No need, we have two players for each position, Morata is here now, and like it or not, the actual champions of Europe, so no, no need for rebuild. Barca can buy all the Umtitis, Gomes and Denis of the world, I'm not worried at all.

I didn't like Andre Gomes, so I won today, Madrid won't have him and Barca will do :lol . I couldn't haved asked for more.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

why does Arsene hate me? 

So frustrating to see him not address the shortcomings of the roster.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

-Andre Gomes is very similar to Iniesta in profile, only with much worse passing, which no doubt will improve at Barca. RIP if it doesn't though.

-Krychowiak only wanted PSG because <3 Emery. He was unattainable for Madrid. Kante isn't really a DM. He's a shuttler, which might work for them instead of Casemiro, but they seemed all in on Pogba at that point. Do agree they need a better set of players for CM. Isco, James and Kovacic are all attacking mids being forced into uncomfortable positions. James, especially, should only play as a 10 or a wing player.

-Sergi Roberto still has elite potential as a ball circulator (ala Kroos) imo. Needs to start playing CM, but is an okay option at RB offensively.

-Halilovic seems to be planning on a long Hamburg stay based on his recent interview, but no doubt will go home if Barca come calling. If hsv can keep a decent winning form, I expect him to stay a few seasons.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Odds of Seb's dad being able to beat up Fighter Daron's dad?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*











He was also very good against Barca last season. BIG GAME GOMES :banderas

@Renegade Montoya will almost certainly go.

@Mikey Damage please never use the word Roster in a fitba thread again.



Fighter Daron said:


> Nah, I'm okay with Kroos, Modric, Casemiro, Kovacic, Isco and James.
> 
> No need, we have two players for each position, Morata is here now, and like it or not, the actual champions of Europe, so no, no need for rebuild. Barca can buy all the Umtitis, Gomes and Denis of the world, I'm not worried at all.
> 
> I didn't like Andre Gomes, so I won today, Madrid won't have him and Barca will do :lol . I couldn't haved asked for more.


So you're happy with Casemiro as the sole DM in the squad, and you're happy Madrid don't need to sign anyone, in spite of the context I provided in the last post and in comparison to how much Barca have won in the last few years and have strengthened themselves.

I really hope Perez thinks the same way you do.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

yeah look Casemiro is a good player and all but no way should Real be happy with their CM options currently, they definitely need another ball winner/defensive minded player. Kovacic/Isco/James are all too attacking to operate in deeper roles properly


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> He was also very good against Barca last season. BIG GAME GOMES :banderas


Apparently, the EUROS wasn't big enough for him :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

who gives a flying fuck about international form?

most of the euros games werent as big as a regulation league game.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Kiz said:


> who gives a flying fuck about international form?
> 
> most of the euros games werent as big as a regulation league game.


He wasn't all that good in La Liga to begin with, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

so dortmund seems to have hit the fucking jackpot once again, dembele looks GREAT


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Sell rojo and phil jones immediately


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> so dortmund seems to have hit the fucking jackpot once again, dembele looks GREAT


not really a surprise. Dembele was the most promising attacker in Europe. We were after him too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Sell rojo and phil jones immediately


yes and go into the season with Smalling, Bailly, McNair and Blind as our CB's :lol

Rojo is always just going to be a backup player if he stays anyway so I don't mind what happens with him, Jones needs to get his shit together tho his lack of development isn't good. Jones will likely stay and if any manager can make him improve it's Jose

also Dortmund signing Schurrle from Wolfsburg, just after getting Gotze back. they're going to be amazing to watch this season :vince3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Rojo does need fucking off though, he's always been dogshit


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756538142614749188
Not impressed he has done nothing to prove he deserves a transfer, and from what I gather Newcastle fans aren't fussed about him leaving.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Wijnaldum is decent, but why do Liverpool need so many 10's?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

To play with no striker once Sturridge sneezes his hamstrings into pieces.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*Rojo has no use. Shaw and CBJ are both better at LB and Smalling/Bailly/Blind/Jones/Mensah/McNair are all better at CB. Jones still has a lot of value if he can stay fit though. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I'm also taking no notice of these friendlies at all. I'm not entirely arsed if we get pasted in every one of them. These results won't mean a thing til the season starts #michaelowenisms


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Vader said:


> I'm also taking no notice of these friendlies at all. I'm not entirely arsed if we get pasted in every one of them. These results won't mean a thing til the season starts #michaelowenisms


This is refreshing after the :jet3 from United fans on here in past pre-seasons. Especially in comparison to the summer of 2014 when LVG was going to conquer the Universe with 3-5-2 :jet8 That was amusing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

the whole Rojo for Nani swap still annoys me, Nani never should've left for someone so average as Rojo. he likely will be sold off, but people solely blaming him for last night's loss to Dortmund are amusing me, considering we were already 3-0 down :lol


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Van Persie to Stokealona :woo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Lots of CHATTER that Mahrez wants to join Arsenal. Not sure that really gives Arsenal what they need. Will be an improvement on their right side though. Alexis and Mahrez on the wings with Ozil in the centre :wilkins

Higuain having a medical at Juve. Means they are spending the bulk of their Pogba money on him. What a waste.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Mahrez' agent denied the talks. Higuain would be an excellent signing for Juve. Only position they need to strengthen. Pogba profile isn't easily replaced but quality wise, Pjanic can replace him fine enough.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Much as I love Higuian the reported fee is quite crazy for a guy who will turn 29 soon. In his prime though and would be awesome to see him and Dybala linking up. They will walk the league agaib for sure.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Goku said:


> Higuain would be an excellent signing for Juve.


Thoroughly disagree. Their aims has to be for a striker who is going to take them back to the CL final and win it for them. Higuain has never ever been reliable when the going gets tough. He's a bonafide failure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Agreed with Joel. Juve are already walking the league year in year out without him. Higuain will help them do that again, but he's a proven flop in Europe, which is what they should be aiming for at this point given that their team has top class players in almost every other position. Defensively they are only behind Atletico and they have great options in midfield, even without Pogba. Dybala has enormous potential, so they just need a number 9. Some of you might laugh but if PEA was unattainable, I don't see why Juve don't go for someone like Kane.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> Thoroughly disagree. Their aims has to be for a striker who is going to take them back to the CL final and win it for them. Higuain has never ever been reliable when the going gets tough. He's a bonafide failure.


his xG is better than all other strikers aside from Ibrahimovic and that's calculated purely on the basis of his Ligue 1 form.

Robben was an all time choker, until he wasn't.
Schweinsteiger, Lahm and co were considered the generation of losers, until they weren't.
Griezmann has choked away 2 finals in a row.
Messi has played in all the international finals Higuain has and choked.
Eder scored the winner in the Euro Cup final. Big game Eder.

Clutch performances are more often than not just random variation, unless it's so far off the standard that you have no means but to accept (Sergio Ramos in the UCL finals).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Goku, we're not talking about a "he played in a final and was anonymous" type of failure. We're talking about him playing in finals and missing easy (yes, easy) chances to win it for his teams. We're talking about 3 straight international finals of missing multiple one on ones, before talking about how he has failed in Europe. We're speaking about a guy who 2 years ago blasted a penalty over the bar which costed Napoli CL football on the final day of the Serie A season.

I do not give a shit about xG. It is far easier and more accurate to actually watch him and form your own opinion. He does not have it within him to take Juve to that final level.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Higuain hasn't just choked away huge chances in 3 consecutive international finals, he's also spent 10 years doing absolutely fuck all in Europe.

This is why Madrid got rid of him, he was a better player than Benz and a better performer in La Liga, but he never did anything in the CL.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*Only an idiot would laugh as Kane is one of the best goalscorers around atm. £78m for Higuain is astonishing. I know we're signing for Pogba for more than that but we're also somehow not overspending the most for a player in this window which is incredible when you think about it. Also could do with this Pogba deal getting confirmed soon now please :side:. I don't see the benefit in him signing him really. He's not a difference maker and has never been that type of difference maker for anyone. They'll win the league with Mandzukic up front even if Higuain stayed at Napoli and he's basically the same age as him. This won't help them in Europe because he's a proven and forever will be a flop and a bottler. So £78m to take your chances of winning Serie A from 95% to 99% and your chances of winning the Champions League from 20% - 10%. Great business. 

Always amuses me to see Title challengers in foreign leagues selling their best players to the nearest rival given the phobia we have of it in this country. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

not quite convinced the deal is going through yet.



Seb said:


> This is why Madrid got rid of him, he was a better player than Benz and a better performer in La Liga, but he never did anything in the CL.


Benzema was a Flo pet. Don't really think Higuain is a better player than Benz, but definitely a better goalscorer. Benzema works much better with the likes of Ronaldo and Bale.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

absolute disgrace from napoli. higuain (continental/int form aside) was the only thing keeping someone else in the race. they'll win it by about 20 points, no doubt. cos they'll still have enough money to bring in a good midfielder as well.

if they can get lucky somehow and get him firing in europe then they're a better side than previously. but that won't happen cos lolhiguain.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

People really don't appreciate how good Higuain was last season. He's a huge upgrade on what they have and there's no reason why he can't produce in Europe. He's far better now than he was in Madrid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I'd say past experience is a reason, Irish Jet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> We're speaking about a guy who 2 years ago blasted a penalty over the bar which costed Napoli CL football on the final day of the Serie A season.


To add to this, 7 seasons of playing against Barcelona, multiple times per season. 2 goals scored. One of them the final goal in a 4-1 win.

Proven :higuain


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Don't know if this has already been posted, but Juve have removed Pogba from their Twitter header.

http://imgur.com/GekfzzZ

Take it for what it's worth.

As for the other signings, great, stoked really...no other way to say it. tbh, exorbitant prices being quoted for Pogba—but not my money. I'd rather have James Rodriquez, but Pogba should be a pretty envy arousing signing—icing on the cake would be him snubbing RM for United.

Not so sure about Bailly (because he's pretty young), would've preferred a grizzled CB to be honest. However, I have faith in Mourinho's vision—whatever his long-term plans are.

btw, has anyone actually seen Gabriel Jesus in action?

£79m for Higuain, yowza.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*I'm begging someone to make a post with their case for Higuain being a difference maker in the biggest games that matter. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

He's the difference maker alright. For the opposition.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> *I'm begging someone to make a post with their case for Higuain being a difference maker in the biggest games that matter. *


Just because he hasn't been delivering so far doesnt mean he won't be delivering next year. I'm sure he'll do fine at Juventus.

The transfer amount is pretty stupid though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Bournemouth bid £6m for Brad Smith. 

Looks like it was accepted, looks like we bring a new left back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> *I'm begging someone to make a post with their case for Higuain being a difference maker in the biggest games that matter. *


My position is that 'big games' are an arbitrary definition and more often than not pressure related performances are products of random variation. Strike-rates are a much better stat to assess a scoring forward.

Eder made the difference in the biggest game of the year. Should Juve buy him? Do agree that the money is excessive, but if cash flow isn't an issue, might as well strengthen the only position Juve need strengthened.

For now this is just talk. Let's follow the season and see if anything comes of it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Just because he hasn't been delivering so far doesnt mean he won't be delivering next year. I'm sure he'll do fine at Juventus.
> 
> The transfer amount is pretty stupid though.


*He's 29. He's not some kid where you say it might come as he develops. *


Goku said:


> My position is that 'big games' are an arbitrary definition and more often than not pressure related performances are products of random variation. Strike-rates are a much better stat to assess a scoring forward.
> 
> Eder made the difference in the biggest game of the year. Should Juve buy him? Do agree that the money is excessive, but if cash flow isn't an issue, might as well strengthen the only position Juve need strengthened.
> 
> For now this is just talk. Let's follow the season and see if anything comes of it.


*The Eder comparison is nonsense because it was one game. They're not random at all. That's nonsense too. If you're an elite performer then you perform when the pressure is on in the hardest situations. That's what separates good players from elite players. If pressure related performances were products of random variation then why do all the elite players win nearly all the Grand Slams in Tennis? Or in pretty much any individual sport? Why do elite players like Lebron and Kobe always seem to find ways to not only perform but also up their level in the most important pressure ramped games and certain players have a knack of going missing in such games? To say that it's random is just daft. Strike rates can be misleading. Higuain and Ibra both have incredible strike rates and based on them you'd say they were two of the best players in the world who you want to be your go to men in the most important games of the season. But they're not because their strike rates are padded by great performances against lesser teams but then a sudden level drop when they face other elite teams or intense pressure. 

I did some RESEARCH. Are we just not pretending like he only had 3 goals vs Barca in at least 10 games (I couldn't figure out exactly how many but you get the idea. NICHT GUT. KO Rounds of the 12/13 Champions League, 1 goal in 6 games vs Dortmund/Utd/Galatasary. And no prizes for which of the 3 it was against. 13/14, 0 in 2 vs Porto and 1 in 2 vs Dortmund. 14/15, 1 in 2 vs Wolfsburg and 0 in 2 vs Dnipro. 15/16, 0 in 2 vs Villareal. vs Juve and Roma are we just pretending like he doesn't have just 1 goal vs each in 6 games vs each? This isn't "random variation". It's a trend with barely any variation and at this stage of his career it's an actual thing and a very big thing. It's all well and good him banging in 30 a season against the non CL teams but when he so consistently fails to do the same in the games where the real pressure lies then it doesn't count for a great deal when we're discussing him as one of the elite Strikers in Europe. No elite Striker has a record of 2 in 12 vs the best competition he faces. Stretch it out to include the other games I listed and it gets even worse. Important European KO matches vs other good teams. The goals dry up. That's where Juventus need him and he's proven for nearly a decade now that he won't be there to be the difference maker that Juentus need to take that extra step beyond being just another PSG and into the elite level of Barca/Real/Atletico/Bayern. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> *They're not random at all. That's nonsense too. If you're an elite performer then you perform when the pressure is on in the hardest situations. That's what separates good players from elite players.*


we disagree on the premise.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

10 years of consistent choking in International finals, Champions League games, and frequently vs top league opponents is more than just random variation.

:higuain


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> 10 years of consistent choking in International finals, Champions League games, and frequently vs top league opponents is more than just random variation.
> 
> :higuain


don't disagree entirely, but it is majority random variation. As a nominal example, Griezmann got 1 chance against Bayern in the UCL semi and tucked it away with ease, but choked away the final. Similarly, he got 2 chances against Germany in the Euros and scored both, but choked in the final. I'm not sure the finals were that much more pressure situations than the semis.

This is a general point, not particularly to target Griezmann on defend Higuain. Yet in Higuain's defence, I will say that the teams Higuain has choked for are largely bottling teams. Real were pretty poor in this regard for the first half of Higuain's stint. Napoli have always had a reputation of blowing big games and Argentina is choke central.

I'm not saying he will deliver the Champions League, but Juve have clearly strengthened in the one position they could possibly strengthen. Already said the fee is excessive but I do think he'll be good for them, better than any of the other options they could sign.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> Thoroughly disagree. Their aims has to be for a striker who is going to take them back to the CL final and win it for them. Higuain has never ever been reliable when the going gets tough. He's a bonafide failure.


But who can they even buy to fill that? He is the best available, the only other 2 strikers who are better in Lewandowski and Suarez won't leave.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> But who can they even buy to fill that? He is the best available, the only other 2 strikers who are better in Lewandowski and Suarez won't leave.


I'm pretty sure when offering €90m+, a lot of players you thought weren't available suddenly become available.

But even so, why on earth would you piss that amount of money away, when it doesn't better you enough to reach the target that you have set? Would it not just be better to sit this one out and try again later? Is winning the Serie A title on Matchday 33, rather than Matchday 36 worth €90m+?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> I'm pretty sure when offering €90m+, a lot of players you thought weren't available suddenly become available.
> 
> But even so, why on earth would you piss that amount of money away, when it doesn't better you enough to reach the target that you have set? Would it not just be better to sit this one out and try again later? Is winning the Serie A title on Matchday 33, rather than Matchday 36 worth €90m+?


No one becomes available. Suarez is not leaving Barca. Lewy is not being let go by Bayern (Madrid were willing to offer 100 mil). Dortmund lost 3 key players and won't sell another this season (Auba wouldn't leave Dortmund for Juve anyhow). Benzema is Florentino's favourite player and is unavailable. Aguero isn't for sale by any stretch. Ibrahimovic just moved. Cavani is PSG's only striker and probably not worth the effort to lure.

Who is available for 90 mil? Kane, I'm pretty sure would cost 100 mil plus in a market where Juve is asking for 140 for Pogba. Lukaku is quoted at 90 mil euros and he's about half the player Higuain is. Inter rejected a 50 mil offer for Icardi from Juve. Morata was being rumoured for 60-70 mil, which is ridiculous for a player that scores once every 2 games. Last season United spent 50 mil on Martial. Chelsea just spend 40 mil on Batshuayi. These are all based on potential. Higuain is a finished article. Now the fact that you don't rate him is irrelevant as it's a difference of opinion, but strikers of his level aren't going for the price you say they are.

They could take a chance on Lacazette (who's only ever played in the French League) or try their luck with what they have, but the age profile of the Juventus squad supports a 'win now' mentality. The BBBC won't last too long. Marchisio and Khedira are in peak years. They just got Dani Alves. Only Pogba and Dybala (and maybe Sandro) are sure hits for the future.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

If a club is prepared to spend €90m+ on a player, that player will more than likely move, as a bid that high will make the player know how serious the buying club is about them - and players love to feel special. So I'm not accepting Auba wouldn't move to Juve.

I'm sure Perez would accept that for Benzema and I'm sure Icardi would go for less than that. But even so, if you can't get a top player for that, I have already said stick, rather than throw your money away to a big game proven failure.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Joel said:


> If a club is prepared to spend €90m+ on a player, that player will more than likely move, as a bid that high will make the player know how serious the buying club is about them - and players love to feel special. So I'm not accepting Auba wouldn't move to Juve.


http://www.eurosport.com/football/b...eal-madrid-speculation_sto5697368/story.shtml


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*Players say a lot of things depending on what they're responding too. Aubamayeng would absolutely go to Juventus if they offered the money to get him. And Dortmund would sell him. He's a better option than Higuain. Honestly they're may as well underspend and get a player like Dembele who isn't there yet but could be and could deliver them what we know Higuain won't. They have Mandzukic, he's hardly a terrible option. They'll win the League with him regardless. The only ones I'd say were out of reach are Suarez, Lewandowski, Benzema and Aguero. When you're quoting that type of money pretty much anyone is fair game at that stage. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> *Players say a lot of things depending on what they're responding too. Aubamayeng would absolutely go to Juventus if they offered the money to get him.**And Dortmund would sell him.*


Fact is he's not available this summer. Watzke sold Hummels, Miki and Gundogan when the only player Tuchel expected to leave was Gundogan. But at least these players were on the last year of their contracts and bvb had no choice. If he sells Aubameyang as well during the same summer, Reus would hardly stay. Tuchel would leave soon after. He will become available in the future, but this summer he is not being moved on. Off the market.



> Honestly they're may as well underspend and get a player like Dembele who isn't there yet but could be and could deliver them what we know Higuain won't. They have Mandzukic, he's hardly a terrible option. They'll win the League with him regardless. The only ones I'd say were out of reach are Suarez, Lewandowski, Benzema and Aguero. When you're quoting that type of money pretty much anyone is fair game at that stage.


Which Dembele?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*Then they wait a year. Dortmund are a selling club and the money that Juve have and are evidently willing to spend on a striker would get them to sell. And then Dortmund do what they always do which is sell for a high price and then sign someone else who will repeat the cycle in a few years time. And yeah, they've sold players this summer but they've also adequately replaced all of them. 

Ousmane obviously. *


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757651915153010688
First Kolo now Wee Joe my favourite players are all leaving would much rather Joe that Wijanldum


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> *Then they wait a year. Dortmund are a selling club and the money that Juve have and are evidently willing to spend on a striker would get them to sell. And then Dortmund do what they always do which is sell for a high price and then sign someone else who will repeat the cycle in a few years time. And yeah, they've sold players this summer but they've also adequately replaced all of them.*


Fair enough, but apparently Juve wanted a striker really badly this summer.



> Ousmane obviously.


To Juve? No chance. Every big club wanted him including Barca and Bayern. Bayern offered Rennes 35 mil and twice the wages Dortmund did but were turned down because the player only wanted Dortmund. We actually moved onto Renato Sanches when we couldn't get our initial target wunderkid.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

God speed and good luck on your Stoke journey, Joe. :cudi

Brad Smith has also been linked to a move to Bournemouth, £6m. We could net some good transfer money with Benteke still also expected to leave too.

We've also been linked with Sissoko today.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



The Batman said:


> We've also been linked with Sissoko today.


yes, liverpool require a proper attacking midfielder to compete with coutinho, firmino, lallana, mane and wijnaldum.

The liverpool squad is very strange. They bought a very good keeper so that's sorted, but their CBs are all of the exact same profile and average as they come. Same with the CM options unless Grujic is an instant hit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Goku said:


> yes, liverpool require a proper attacking midfielder to compete with coutinho, firmino, lallana, mane and wijnaldum.
> 
> The liverpool squad is very strange. They bought a very good keeper so that's sorted, but their CBs are all of the exact same profile and average as they come. Same with the CM options unless Grujic is an instant hit.


Yeah lol, it's probably just paper talk. We do need another, first team CB tbh and for the love of God, a damn LB. I understand we've had numerous bids for Childwall rejected, but I'd like us to go for Hector.

Think we'll probably stick with Can/Henderson, although I would like another, proper CM too if I'm honest.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757969561450930176


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I think Higuain isnt worth 90m but also its not that much of a deal, in todays market he would be worth 65-75m just by looking at his numbers, also with Juventus probably selling pogba they had money to pay a little more if they really wanted Higuain


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

They're probably also desperate for new striker since they have aging squad in other positions. Plus nobody better than Higuain available. I doubt they don't know about his terrible records at big game. Maybe they think they can fix with their management or believe it worth gambling.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

absurd money who has pretty much proven he wont give juve what they need. they already had the serie a done so unless he can really contribute in the latter stages of the cl, it's pointless.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

To be fair Juve just had 9 points above 2nd. And if they will lose Pogba they will be weaker. They still be favorite to win next year but not as obvious as people may think if they don't sign him. It's not like they won by landslide as PSG.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757998441926647808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758001466787463168
Thank fuck I didn't see that first tweet while it happened. The people who waited for that news must have raged.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*






I heard she can play left-back sign her up Kloppo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Apparently, we've had a £33.5m bid for Joao Mario rejected.

All these midfielders :hutz


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



The Batman said:


> Apparently, we've had a £33.5m bid for Joao Mario rejected.
> 
> All these midfielders :hutz


Klopp is not messing around though is he. Getting all his deals done as early as possible. Wish Wenger had that mind set


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Klopp is not messing around though is he. Getting all his deals done as early as possible. Wish Wenger had that mind set


Yeah, Klopp is at least just getting on with it. Another CB/LB would be nice too tho, still hoping he goes for Hector tbh. He's spent a lot of money so far tho, esp on Wijnaldum.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

@;


Rowdy Yates said:


> Klopp is not messing around though is he. Getting all his deals done as early as possible. Wish Wenger had that mind set


Arsenal got Xhaka who is far better than anyone Pool have bought. Klopp has spent 70 million on Mane and Wijnaldum and also brought in Arsenal's reserve keeper from a time when Marc Overmars was lighting up the league.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Wonder if Rodgers still there and bought players like Mane or Wijnaldum would he get positive response like Klopp?

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> @;
> 
> Arsenal got Xhaka who is far better than anyone Pool have bought. Klopp has spent 70 million on Mane and Wijnaldum and also brought in Arsenal's reserve keeper from a time when Marc Overmars was lighting up the league.


We already have players who will do the job that Xhaka has been brought in for. Cazorla, Wilshere and Elneny are more than comfortable sitting deep and dictating the play. We are crying out for a tough tackling holding midfielder. Wenger spoke about Kante like he is Makeleles twin then made no attempt to sign him. We need a top quality centre back and he signs a guy from Bolton who got hauled off 30 minutes into his debut for Bury and sent back when he was on loan. Again we need a centre forward and he signs some Japanese kid and utters them dreaded words he is one for the future. I read something the other day and he was talking about Yaya Sanogo returning being a positive fpalm.

Klopp has signed a couple of young premier league proven players who both have plenty of potential to improve. He may have overpaid a bit but in today's market it is to be expected. At least he is acting like he has a plan and knows what he needs to improve. Wenger is doing his usual trick of addressing none of the problems we have and signing players that we dont need


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

you're having a LAFF if you think the dross FLOPP has signed so far is better than Xhaka. Xhaka can get stuck in, not every team needs a ball winning CM tbh, and let's not act like Wilshere won't be injured for most of this season either


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Wilshere is always injured, Elneny looks to be more of a DM or even a Khedira-type player (he played box to box vs Barca and looked decent), than someone who is going to dictate play like Xhaka. Cazorla is better higher up the pitch than sitting deep.

I agree you need a CB and CF, but I don't think it's fair to bag on Wenger until the window is shut. Klopp has overpaid for average players. If Arsenal close out the window by getting players like Mustafi, Bacca or Lacazette (just some random examples, all attainable, Arsenal strongly linked with Lacazette as well), they've had a much better window than Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

cazorla can do the same job as xhaka? in what universe is that?

the reason he went and got xhaka was because everyone else tried there was pretty much fucking useless.

klopp has signed 2 players that he already has. mane less so than wijnaldum


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Pummy said:


> Wonder if Rodgers still there and bought players like Mane or Wijnaldum would he get positive response like Klopp?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


Mane, yes tbh. It's a lot of money to spend but United were apparently prepared to pay a lot for him too, he's a very good player and with more consistency, could easily be a game changer imo, but I'd agree that we've overpaid again tbh.

Wijnaldum, I'm not sure. It's a lot of money again for a player who's just had an ok season in a struggling team, but he's still highly thought of. That transfer did surprise me.

Transfer fees are only going to rise up and up.

Time will have to tell.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> Wilshere is always injured, Elneny looks to be more of a DM or even a Khedira-type player (he played box to box vs Barca and looked decent), than someone who is going to dictate play like Xhaka. Cazorla is better higher up the pitch than sitting deep.
> 
> I agree you need a CB and CF, but I don't think it's fair to bag on Wenger until the window is shut. Klopp has overpaid for average players (relative to a top 4 challenge).* If Arsenal close out the window by getting players like Mustafi, Bacca or Lacazette (all attainable), they've had a much better window than Liverpool.*


Totally agree with that but i have little to no confidence of it actually happening. It would just be nice to get our business done early for once and crack on rather than the usual shit of dragging it out to deadline day then nothing happening


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Well I don't blame you for being anxious after last summers farce, but for me Klopp hasn't bought top quality, whereas Wenger has bought Xhaka and probably has a fair bit left to spend and plenty of time left to spend it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Kiz said:


> *cazorla can do the same job as xhaka*? in what universe is that?
> 
> the reason he went and got xhaka was because everyone else tried there was pretty much fucking useless.
> 
> klopp has signed 2 players that he already has. mane less so than wijnaldum


For near enough the last 2 seasons Santi has started games as one of the 2 deep midfielders. He basically sits deep ,gets the ball off the centre halfs then dictates the play making very little forward runs. Is that not exactly what Xhaka is going to do ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Cazorla is wasted there, he's better up the pitch, Malaga used to play him wide on the right, reminded me a lot of Beckham when he played there as he had excellent passing ability and was one of the best free kick takers in La Liga. Ramsey was one of the best players at the Euro's mostly because of his pressing and interceptions, he and/or Elneny would compliment Xhaka nicely. Coq and Wheelchair are other options there. Could then play Sanchez and Cazorla wide of Ozil, with Welbz and Theo as bench options. Arsenal already have 4 of the back 5 sorted, bring in another CB (Mustafi was my example but there's plenty of other options), and then another striker, which Wenger looks certain to do. Sell some deadwood like Ox and Campbell.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Rowdy Yates said:


> We are crying out for a tough tackling holding midfielder.


yes, it's Xhaka.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Renegade™ said:


> you're having a LAFF if you think the dross FLOPP has signed so far is better than Xhaka. Xhaka can get stuck in, *not every team needs a ball winning CM tbh*, and let's not act like Wilshere won't be injured for most of this season either


Maybe not but the last 5 seasons prove that Arsenal are definitely a team that DO need one

I am not saying Xhaka is not a good player. He is a good signing, my point is we have players who can do the job he will do. If we had already signed a quality centre half and centre forward before we signed Xhaka then i would be over the moon with his signing but history tells me Wenger is not one for signing 3/4 top players in 1 window. Especially as we have not sold anyone so far. I have spent thousands watching Arsenal in the last few years and it is blatantly obvious to everybody what we need, Another technically gifted ball playing midfielder is not it and if given the choice that sort of player would be last on the the priority list. Yes he can put a tackle in but he is not the sort of player who will just sit and protect.He is a great passer of the ball and has got a goal or 2 in him. I dont want that from a holding midfielder 



Seb said:


> Cazorla is wasted there, he's better up the pitch, Malaga used to play him wide on the right, reminded me a lot of Beckham when he played there as he had excellent passing ability and was one of the best free kick takers in La Liga. Ramsey was one of the best players at the Euro's mostly because of his pressing and interceptions, he and/or Elneny would compliment Xhaka nicely. Coq and Wheelchair are other options there. Could then play Sanchez and Cazorla wide of Ozil, with Welbz and Theo as bench options. Arsenal already have 4 of the back 5 sorted, bring in another CB (Mustafi was my example but there's plenty of other options), and then another striker, which Wenger looks certain to do. Sell some deadwood like Ox and Campbell.


I agree with you 100% that Santi is better higher up the pitch but Wenger wont play him there.He is far better as a attacking player but over the last 2 seasons he has been our best player(when fit) from deep centre mid


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Wolves potentially spending £20 million on 1 player :wilkins

Beating pool in the race in the process :wilkins


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

liverpool have never been interested in talisca.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Wolves potentially spending £20 million on 1 player :wilkins
> 
> Beating pool in the race in the process :wilkins


Surprise, surprise he's another attacking midfielder lol.

Wolves also wanted Lopetegui as manager before he got the Spain job, apparently.

Edit; Reports did say we were close to signing him Kiz. Apparently of course.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ameyang-denies-he-only-wants-real-madrid-move
@Goku :carlo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

:carlo

Didn't a







say he was City bound?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*










:mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



The Batman said:


> *Mane, yes tbh. It's a lot of money to spend but United were apparently prepared to pay a lot for him too*, he's a very good player and with more consistency, could easily be a game changer imo, but I'd agree that we've overpaid again tbh.
> 
> Wijnaldum, I'm not sure. It's a lot of money again for a player who's just had an ok season in a struggling team, but he's still highly thought of. That transfer did surprise me.
> 
> ...


we were never in for him, don't believe everything you read m8


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Waiting for Real's Pogba bid any day now :side:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Rumours of Barca being interested in Ayoze :andre


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Ayoze Perez vs Moussa Sissoko in the El Clasico's this season :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I hope we go for Hector now that Chilwell has signed a new deal with Leicester.

Not sure who else we can go for atm for LB. Unless Klopp suddenly decides to stick with the ever dependable Moreno.  :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

RVW has been sold to Vitesse Arnhem :mark:

All those wonderful memories, like, er... those 12 touches on his debut against Everton (3 from kick offs), which included his only league goal.








Oh and this amazing skill:










A true footballing FRAUD.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

deary me that pass :hoganinbred

hilarious rumour that Sevilla and Atletico have met with Hal Robson Kanu's agent :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Robson Kanu is going to be living off that Cruyff turn for the rest of his life :no:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



The Batman said:


> I hope we go for Hector now that Chilwell has signed a new deal with Leicester.
> 
> Not sure who else we can go for atm for LB. Unless Klopp suddenly decides to stick with the ever dependable Moreno.  :side:


From all the things he is saying it looks like we are just using Milner as LB cover, horrible decision if he's not just putting up a front.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Boro signing that egg headed sack of shit Guzan though :lmao

Still got Flabby Gabby and his pals we need rid of


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> From all the things he is saying it looks like we are just using Milner as LB cover, horrible decision if he's not just putting up a front.


Came here to post this; We have been linked with......................putting Milner as a an 'emergency' LB

:maisie3

Buying up all these attacking mids and not yet wrap up the one glaring position we need to strengthen. Riiiiight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Karius out with a broken hand.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Gameiro to Atleti is official. Should be a great signing for them. Hopefully they'll stop talking about Costa now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

sevilla having a ridiculously good window considering their losses. vietto, vasquez, kranevitter, ben yedder, correa, ganso, kiyotake and sarabia.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

yeah they've done brilliantly, they've lost Banega and Gameiro which is big, Immobile and Reyes not such a loss, Llorente is probably on the outer too but are getting some quality and depth in return


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760034143623340032
Hull :duck

Are they even gonna be able to field a team at this rate


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Moyes has said he's interested in Januzaj and Fellaini. Would be a good move for Adnan but don't see Jose selling Fellaini, think he'll value him.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Irish Jet said:


> Moyes has said he's interested in Januzaj and Fellaini. Would be a good move for Adnan but don't see Jose selling Fellaini, think he'll value him.


 @Seb :fellabot6


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Poor Bastian :mj2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I know he didn't have the greatest of seasons but he deserves to be treated better.

It's not like the roster is THAT packed. He still could have a reasonable role in the squad, but from the general vibe I'm getting—looks like Mourinho doesn't want him around, which is a shame. I like Bastian Schweinsteiger. I'd rather have him over Carrick.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

want him or don't, that's probably not the best way to deal with such a player.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Apparently he's been on a jolly at United this whole time, hardly ever at the club. I think he spent more time in Germany than in Manchester last season. So much for passing on his experience. Geezer can do one.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We've reportedly activated Ciaran Clark's release clause - would he be a good signing? Def. couldn't be any worse than that clown Taylor.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Sane has officially signed with Manchester City. I bet Kiz is pretty pleased.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Goku said:


> want him or don't, that's probably not the best way to deal with such a player.


Typically classless behaviour from Mourinho towards the most decorated player in the squad.

Arsenal being turned down by Jamie Vardy and now Ben Yedder as well :hoganars :robben2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

GOAT SANE










glorious


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Schweinsteiger was apparently really unpopular in the dressing room and there seemed to be an impression that he was given favourable treatment by LVG. Sad to see all the same.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Paul Pogba's flight has landed in New York, where Real Madrid are currently at.

Pogba also posted a cryptic tweet, a grayscale pic—dressed in all white.

Uh oh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

_*I mean you have to imagine that there's a problem somewhere with the Bastian issue. Pretty silly people asserting blame to either party when we don't any facts, just unreliable "reports". *_


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

It's what happens here. There's a remarkable amount of people here who'd believe any sort of bullshit if it makes United look bad. Thoroughly evened out by the United cabbages who'll believe a fucking instagram post pertaining to anything positive. If I put a picture of a pie on instagram it doesn't mean I'm signing for fucking Greggs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Liar.










Source: Joal.com


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Well fuck that's amazing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*










woooooooooo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Future of City's attack looks incredible. Sane, GJ, Sterling (possibly Marlos Moreno). Along with Nolito, Silva, KDB, Aguero, Bony, Zinchenko & Kelechi that's a ridiculous number of attackers however, assuming the dead weight (nasri lol pun) leave.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Surely jobbers like Sterling and Bony are on their way out after City's recent business, they will be well down the pecking order now.


Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Paul Pogba's flight has landed in New York, where Real Madrid are currently at.
> 
> Pogba also posted a cryptic tweet, a grayscale pic—dressed in all white.
> 
> Uh oh.


I just want this Pogba saga to end :mj2 Too much bullshit to handle...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

why would sterling leave? he and nolito are the only two truly left sided wingers at the club.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

That's a fair point actually, someone needs to stay to warm the bench :benched


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

LW: Nolito, Sterling
RW: Sane, Navas
10: KDB, Silva, Zinchenko
9: Aguero, GJ, Bony

would be my guess at the depth chart. Would sell Bony and Nasri to release wage space honestly.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

City would have to be out of their mind to sell Sterling, anyway. Never had a tremendous season and he was poor at the Euros (like pretty much everyone else in that squad), but it's a couple years too premature to be throwing a 21 year old with that sort of potential (who's now playing for Pep) into the jobber category. Maybe even a bit...




















































































































































:jet3













:cena5


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

*I'm one of the first to bag on Sterling being garbage post Suarez but to sell him would be the actions of a maniac. He'll have to improve a lot this season though with the competition he now has. 

Has anyone actually seen Gabriel Jesus play to comment on him? Be a lot of City fans no watching the Olympics very :quite *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

"Be a lot of City fans no watching the Olympics very :quite"

- Seabs, 2016


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

:fellabot2

EXTERMINATE GREEN LIGHT for that post, Seabs :ban


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



seabs said:


> *Has anyone actually seen Gabriel Jesus play to comment on him?*


I watched a lot of brasileiro because a friend of mine has been going crazy over GJ (and because Bayern wanted him). I'd say he's a top 2 talent in the world just behind Ousmane Dembele. They're both Neymar level talents and could possibly be the best in the world after this messi/ronaldo story ends.

Renato Sanches is probably the 3rd best in that category (I'm excluding Martial) and I'm glad Bayern got at least one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Green Light said:


> "Be a lot of City fans no watching the Olympics very :quite"
> 
> - Seabs, 2016













Goku said:


> I watched a lot of brasileiro because a friend of mine has been going crazy over GJ (and because Bayern wanted him). I'd say he's a top 2 talent in the world just behind Ousmane Dembele. They're both Neymar level talents and could possibly be the best in the world after this messi/ronaldo story ends.
> 
> Renato Sanches is probably the 3rd best in that category (I'm excluding Martial) and I'm glad Bayern got at least one.


:hoganutd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

People go crazy over Brazilian talents all the time. Lucas Moura, Robinho, Ganso, Pato. Damiao to a lesser extent.

Can't judge players off the Brazilian league. The difference with Neymar is he was already plundering goals for a fairly shite Brazil team. Also crushed the Confeds cup, ending Spain's dominance in the process. All before he had even left Santos.

Hope GJ does deliver though, no better manager than Pep to nurture him.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Punkamaniac said:


> We've reportedly activated Ciaran Clark's release clause - would he be a good signing? Def. couldn't be any worse than that clown Taylor.


Trust me he's hardly much of a step up from Taylor. The bloke is a total liability at times and giving him a 5 year contract is criminal imo. Might do a job for this coming season but if Newcastle go straight back up he won't be much use unless you just want to go straight back down.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Can I get my name changed back please.

Also rip Rus.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> People go crazy over Brazilian talents all the time. Lucas Moura, Robinho, Ganso, Pato. Damiao to a lesser extent.
> 
> Can't judge players off the Brazilian league. The difference with Neymar is he was already plundering goals for a fairly shite Brazil team. Also crushed the Confeds cup, ending Spain's dominance in the process. All before he had even left Santos.
> 
> Hope GJ does deliver though, no better manager than Pep to nurture him.


Out of that, Robinho is probably the best example. Elite level prospect but didn't pan out. As for GJ, I hope he crashes and burns so kiz can cry.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

who cares, we'd just buy another and enjoy some bayern nobody whinge and moan about being POOR.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave said:


> Can I get my name changed back please.
> 
> Also rip Rus.


Haha no.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

We've been linked with a move for Hector today. About damn time if we're finally going for a concrete bid.

Benteke has also been linked with Sunderland, if and when he does leave, i'd hope it'll be permanently and not a loan deal with the hope someone wants to buy him next year or something.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Goku said:


> Out of that, Robinho is probably the best example. Elite level prospect but didn't pan out. As for GJ, I hope he crashes and burns so kiz can cry.


ditto 8*D


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Trust me he's hardly much of a step up from Taylor. The bloke is a total liability at times and giving him a 5 year contract is criminal imo. Might do a job for this coming season but if Newcastle go straight back up he won't be much use unless you just want to go straight back down.


To be fair, I don't expect him to be anything less than back-up. I'd expect Mbemba/Lascelles to be the starting pair.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

It's transfer window hyperbole/speculation or whatever, but both Arsenal and oddly enough—United are being linked with Álvaro Morata.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

everyone is being linked with Morata tbh. lazy journalism


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I wouldn't mind Morata at United tho, tbf.

Real want 65—70M+€ for him tho, last time I checked. Just unsure if he's worth that much.

Morata should stay at Real and Arsenal should buy Lacazette instead.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Neither Morata or Lacazette is going to do much better than Giroud imo. There are way cheaper options on the market for that level of striker.

(Right now, in the future they might get better)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Morata's a very strange player. Not prolific at all but incredible record of scoring big goals and has had some great displays against top sides. I think Madrid should want to keep him.

Not a chance United are signing him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

"It was quite easy and this is where I want to be." - Jamie Vardy on his decision to turn down Arsenal.

"He could have gone to Arsenal, who are one of the best" - Toulouse boss on Ben Yedder, who turned down Arsenal to join Sevilla.

“And then I had the offer from Arsenal. Of course, I was still not sure whether to go or not." - Unknown Japanese striker Arsenal did manage to sign.

Pursuit of Lacazette rejected by Lyon. Likely they lost out on Morata as well. No indication they are any closer to Carlos Bacca.

Besides all of that, club legend Thierry Henry turned down Arsenal's coaching team for Sky Sports.

:robben2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...weinsteiger-Premier-League-News-Bayern-MunichMan United boss Jose Mourinho warned over Bastian Schweinsteiger treatment by Bayern chief




> Slovenia FifPro member Dejan Stefanovic also waded into the debate by making the bizarre claim that Mourinho should be jailed for his “bullying” of the midfielder.“It’s clear bullying,” said lawyer Stefanovic. *“In Slovenia, we would have indicted Mourinho and asked for the highest penalty - three years in prison. *This is clearly meant to discourage Bastian.*”*




ogba


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

@Rockhead Looks like the Prison XI got themselves a manager :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Man United boss Jose Mourinho warned over Bastian Schweinsteiger treatment by Bayern chief
> 
> 
> 
> ogba


in some countries, you can be killed for disrespecting god.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Seb said:


> "It was quite easy and this is where I want to be." - Jamie Vardy on his decision to turn down Arsenal.
> 
> "He could have gone to Arsenal, who are one of the best" - Toulouse boss on Ben Yedder, who turned down Arsenal to join Sevilla.
> 
> ...


Tony Adams just fucked off to China after briefly taking over the under-18s.

Ornstein says we have no interest in Mahrez, but former Invincible Lauren says it's cool b/c we have Walcott anyway.

Our former handsome captain bounced to City to coach under a bald man.

Something about Flamini.

:robben2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Goku said:


> in some countries, you can be killed for disrespecting god.


A pretty disrespectful move if true, specifically towards a player of Schweinsteiger's caliber—but jail? Tad extreme.

Staggering amount of world class flops in the EPL, just don't want Schweinsteiger to end up on that list if there's even a remote possibility of him getting a second chance.

Kasper Schmeichel has signed a new, high-wage Leicester contract according to sources.

Florian Thauvin has signed another, season-long loan deal with Marseille. They also have an "obligation" to make the loan move permanent.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Goku said:


> in some countries, you can be killed for disrespecting god.


Bastain has been anything but Godlike in his time at Utd so far tbh


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Renegade™;61730306 said:


> Bastain has been anything but Godlike in his time at Utd so far tbh



Anyone with half a brain knew Schweinsteiger was done a year ago. Why do you think Bayern let him go for practically nothing? I have absolutely no idea why United got him and paid him an insane salary. Sure, Van Gaal loves him, but even he had to know that Schweini had nothing left in the tank.

So I totally understand that Mourinho wants to get rid of him, but the way he's doing it he once again proves what a scumbag he really is. Basti is a reasonable guy, Mourinho could have explained to him that he is no longer needed at Utd and that it may be best to explore his options. That is how a decent human being would have handled the situation.




> Staggering amount of world class flops in the EPL, just don't want Schweinsteiger to end up on that list if there's even a remote possibility of him getting a second chance.


Again, it's wildly unfair to call Schweinsteiger a player who "couldn't cut it in the PL". He was already physically broken before he arrived in Manchester. In his prime he would have been an elite player in the Premier League, no doubt, but of course I'm glad he spent all his great years at Bayern.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Balotelli linked with Ajax today.

Will this fucking saga ever end :hutz

Apparently Klopp has blocked Lucas' move for now as he wants some defensive cover in first. Hopefully that means a LB and a CB. Linked with Vermaelen again.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761661574822125568
yay somebody. legit never seen him play but not good enough for chelsea =/= not good enough for sunderland. we definitely needed a cb tho. now a rb striker mvila and maybe another cm pls


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Apparently he did well for Bremen. But he kinda looked trash in the preseason games he played for us, which I guess made Conte think he wasn't good enough to take to the America tour.

I can't make a prediction as I don't know him enough, but will be interesting to see if there is a good player there. Sunderland say it is £8m, so that's 100% profit after he played like 20 competitive seconds for us at Walsall. 

Still, we have like 2 fit centre backs and one of them is Gary Cahill. It's really not good enough at this stage in the summer.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*






well, that's me sold.

I mean in the 5 minutes of reading I just did i saw he apparently did well at Bremen and was good for Nantes, good enough for Chelsea to buy him anyway. Seeing as our first choice pairing is Kone/Kaboul it makes sense to have him as a third cb option seeing as i imagine they all speak french and Kaboul can guide him/Kone can carry him. Also highly unlikely Kaboul will have an injury free season. Moyes probably thinks he's decent enough defensively to want to sign him. Especially for that fee. Hopefully it's the start of more players coming through. I mean we played Rodwell at Right back tonight and had a bench consisting of entirely youth team players which is probablyy not ideal


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761592648348082177
Another fullback is gone, Randall better not get anywhere near the first team he's awful.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

i recall reading that papy was pretty good in germany. their spine improves with him if they keep kone too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Goku said:


> in some countries, you can be killed for disrespecting god.





> You have, around Europe, people who when you listen to them it looks like they are the Mother Teresa of football but they are not. You go to many countries and clearly they are happy the way they are.
> 
> It is not just about them being powerful. It is also to go to the clubs that can be direct competition and every season steal their best players so they don’t want a league. In this country we want a league.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Nice comment, even though he signed players for Chelsea to stop Arsenal and United signing them in his first phase...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

could possibly be the most self-unaware man in recorded history.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Yeah that's absolutely laughable hypocrisy. Remember when he signed SWP just to stop Arsenal getting him?

About as hypocritical as when he called out Klopp and Wenger for their ethics the other day, coming from a manager who attacked a children's charity and poked Tito Vilanova in the eye weeks after he had returned to the club from initial cancer treatment (which he took a year to apologise for).

No surprise to see UNITED CABBAGES hanging off his every word though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

also not sure what any of that has to do with banishing schweinsteiger.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Jimmies rustled


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Can you all just please fuck and get these tensions lifted.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Juve have given Pogba permission to have a medical with us :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Might as well give the title to us now tbh :cool2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

pogback is fucking hilarious. totally lifted that from some clown's twitter page.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761592648348082177
> Another fullback is gone, Randall better not get anywhere near the first team he's awful.


Hopefully he stays fit, does well and gets plenty of games.

Good luck Flanno.

Although we could have really used him at LB for the time being until we bring someone else in, I know he's a RB, but he's done ok at LB in the past when he's covered.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Fucking finally, a transfer saga where the player actually joins united is refreshing compared to ones in recent years....


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Paying £100 million for a player is ridiculous, but the transfer market has been broken for years now. I'm just glad this saga is finally over :sleep. Looking forward to our title presentation next May already whilst bitter rival fans cry about United being so money :vince$


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

united is a joke

bye


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Hold up a minute! When the fuck did Sky sign Rachel Riley? :gasm


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

I already miss the days of United fans whinging about Big Louie forcing his players to pass sideways with his #brand of TACTICAL SODOMY. This season is gonna be intolerable.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Hopefully the English teams can come back strong in Europe after acquiring top managers and some great players. Hopefully the rumours about Milan spending big as well come to fruition and they challenge Juventus, and also PSG continue to grow as a team, as the Champions League every year is a bit stale, just being dominated by Madrid Barca and Bayern. All 3 make at least the semi finals every year and 2007-2008 was the last season one of them didn't make the final.

Isco would be a good start for Milan, Jese is a talented youngster and a good buy for PSG. City and Utd should be forces over the next 3 years in Europe as well.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Godba and his agent confirming it 

so glad this ordeal is over


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Football is fucked. This is just the start of clubs paying ridiculous fees for players.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

P:yasgba the pr:yasdigal s:yasn :drose


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

How much is Pogba going to cost in Fantasy Premier League? :Hutz


Mainboy said:


> Football is fucked. This is just the start of clubs paying ridiculous fees for players.


The fact Neil Lennon rates Jason Cummings at 5 million backs this up IMO 


And Kane Hemmings went to Oxford for £250k :mj2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



DeeGuy said:


> How much is Pogba going to cost in Fantasy Premier League? :Hutz
> 
> 
> The fact Neil Lennon rates Jason Cummings at 5 million backs this up IMO
> ...


Cummings is worth £20M and Gray is worth £50M 


Do you fancy Juanma from Hearts :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*



Mainboy said:


> Cummings is worth £20M and Gray is worth £50M
> 
> 
> Do you fancy Juanma from Hearts :mj2


Juanma? the man who is using Hearts as a stepping stone to the Premier League? :lol

Think the majority of Jambo's can't stand him :hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

This is going to be one hell of an aggravating year in the Prem. I could only wish that Arsenal would let someone go for free, and pay massive amounts to bring them back. That'd be nice.

Anywho. Looking forward to seeing a Gibbs, Monreal, Chambers, and Bellerin backline vs L'Pool. Though, could see Holding instead of Chambers. I mean, the options are plentiful.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

He's played Bielik at centre back a few times and even stuck Coquelin there for five minutes during pre-season training! So we're not as shallow there as you might think, Michael old boy!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

City EMBARRASSING themselves in Europe already I see. Great stuff.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Stones is a done deal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

£47.5m for Stones. 

Yup we have defo entered a new level of ridiculous fees this year.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

Personally I think that the owners of the club should be the ones picketing £80m or £40m in salaries instead of these transfer fees.

#lowertransferfees 
#higherceosalaries 

Let's get it trending. Almost catchy. Alternative is trickle-down economics. Outlandish idea. Freaking communistic ideologies.

Basically I think the higher transfer fees are fine. It's better off going to clubs competitively strengthening their and the competition than going somewhere the fans won't see it (£50m mansions and whatnot)


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

City do love a ridiculously overrated English player. Stones :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. #POGBACK mj4) but who really cares anymore because Sky Sports signed RACHEL RILEY :woo*

at least we didnt release him and then sign him back for a world record fee.

now THAT is embarrassing.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

The Stones signing really highlights Pep's lack of character, IMO. He's hung Kolarov out to dry with this. Tasteless behaviour.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

good. i hope kolarov literally hangs out to dry from a window the lazy useless cunt.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

The fact the combined fees of Sterling and Stones comes to almost £100 million is absolutely hilarious :lmao. Pogba's fee almost seems justified when you look at those wastes of money.

Credit to Everton though, they are doing some great business. Sell the error prone Stones for nearly 50 million and are signing Ashley Williams (who is an upgrade) for a quarter of the price :clap


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

why?

pogba being exposed having to play in a side that isnt the runaway best team in the league, while being in a league that isnt as slow and shit as serie a will be so wonderful.

#POGOAWAY SOON.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Yeah Ashley Williams for £12m is actually a pretty decent deal for Everton. Obviously he's 31 and i'm sure that was taken into consideration but still, £12m for their captain & a new leader in the squad is pretty good business for Everton 

On the other end of Merseyside Palace are back in for Benteke :mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



DeeGuy said:


> The fact the combined fees of Sterling and Stones comes to almost £100 million is absolutely hilarious :lmao. Pogba's fee almost seems justified when you look at those wastes of money.












Might be a wee bit #silly , this. 

Arguing about the price tags of players at this point is generally pointless, especially when you're talking about teams with as much money as United and City that it literally does not matter to them, but if Stones is going to do damage under any manager it'll be Guardiola. I mean, prolly. 

But, you know, City and United can both get fucked as far as I'm concerned. I hate them both and I'd rather eat dugmeat than listen to their fans go on about who's worth what and lol'ing about the other's transfer fees. 

"Act yer age, for fuck sake."
- Yer Da, April 2002.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Gonna be hilarious seeing Pogba played out of position in a midfield 2 to accommodate THE ROON and Mourinho's 4-2-3-1 which is basically the only system he ever uses. I really don't see how you get Pogba, Miki and Rooney in the same team whilst getting the best out of them.

Stones under Guardiola will be a different player to Stones under El Fraudinez.

SWANSEA getting Borja Baston :sodone


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

*I expect that formation with Pogba having a lot of freedom to move forward rather than having to sit in a double pivot as Carrick or Schneiderlin will just sit on their own. 

Kiz sabotaging my thread title and making it all about HIM again :no:

Quite the fan of City being determined to sabotage our well earned award of most overpriced signing this window too. Gracias. I mean we'll see what he becomes and it is a case of the fee is little more than a figure on a piece of paper but he's got some way to go before he gets to the level that I imagine City think they're signing. Obviously they know they're not signing a finished product now but I wouldn't say he's GREAT yet. But he is better than Mangala and Kolarov so there is that. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Mourinho used to do that at Madrid, playing a midfield two with a box-to-box next to a deep playmaker (Khedira and Alonso). Pogba and Carrick are similar players. Rooney will play at 10 in front, like Ozil did for Real.

Yet with no defensive, ball winning midfielder, Mourinho's Madrid would always stumble against top teams in the CL. Even with Alonso turning into a thug of a player to compensate (which I can't see Carrick replicating). Plus United don't have the attacking talent that used to bail out Mourinho then.

If Pogba bombs on like he did at Juve, all that's behind him is an old Carrick, and he ends up in ZONE 14 in THE ROON's space.

I really think if you want the best out of Pogba, you take the 10 (rooney) and stick him at 6 (with someone like Eric Dier, or even Blind) and play a 4-3-3, so he has more space to run into.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Y'all are talking about Pogba or Stones as most overpriced signing of this window when Gonzalo Higuain was literally the third most expensive player in the history of fitba for a couple weeks there. Behave yourselves.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

*I mean the solution is kick Rooney into touch and get another CM in. It's not like he'd be restricted either, Rooney can and will drop in behind and switch with Pogba often enough. I'd prefer him in a #10 role yes but if you put him there the 2 deeper CM's are gonna be 2 of Carrick/Morgan/Blind/Fellaini and then we're screwed. On that note, gonna be annoyed if Carrick keeps both Morgan and Blind out of that spot. I am prepared for it however. 

Edit: I forgot about Higuain lel. Sorry I mean, FAT GONZALO. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I think if you want the best out of Pogba, you go with Blind at DM, behind Pogba and whoever, and then a front 3 of Martial, Ibra, Miki. That would also give more protection to Smalling and Bailly which is a vulnerable CB pairing. Bailly is also renowned for bombing up the pitch a'la David Luiz.

Won't happen though. Mourinho will stick with 4-2-3-1 as he always does, and he'll stick with captain ROON.

GONLARGO is easily more overpriced than POGBACK or Stones.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

getting 50 mil and then spending it on bolasie and bony.

:quite


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*










8*D

just hope Mourinho is brave enough to drop Rooney unlike the past two managers..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Everton going into full Liverpool mode by signing Yannick Bolaise for £30m 

Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

These transfer fees man :walphtf

£30m for Bolasie is lunacy. Pure madness. Insanity. Insania.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Bolasie is much better than Wijnaldum who only cost slightly less. Far from the craziest transfer fee this summer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Bolasie is a well-known LFC-killer

If it gets them a goal or two in the Merseyside derbies, to them it'll be money well spent


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Bolasie for essentially the same price as Hazard and Sanchez. :ken


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I rate Bolasie but 30 million is mental. He isn't even that young to justify possible potential.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

grand total of 9 league goals in his 3 premier league seasons

basically massively unimpressed with him 90% of the time and 10% of it looks like he could be anything. mcgeady all over again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Sanchez only went for that price because Barca wanted him out to fund the Suarez deal. Worth.

The fee may be probably 50% more than Bolasie is worth, but Palace have no reason to sell, will struggle to replace him even with the money, and they know Everton are loaded.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Seb said:


> Sanchez only went for that price because Barca wanted him out to fund the Suarez deal. Worth.
> 
> The fee may be probably 50% more than Bolasie is worth, but Palace have no reason to sell, will struggle to replace him even with the money, and they know *Everton are loaded*.


words you just never expect to see.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Lol at all this happening while Arsenal do fuck all.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Arsenal are signalling to Lorenzo Insigne. He will probably end up using them to get a better contract at Napoli.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

i dont know what to think. i wouldnt want Stones for 47m pounds. I wouldn't want Higuain for 76m. Bolasie? Nope.

I want Arsene to spend money and improve the squad but I don't want him to be an idiot about it. 

(also, anyone know the code for the pound/euro symbol on windows 10?)

edit: sounds like posturing. Insigne isn't a player Arsenal need, anyway. So he's trying to leverage with the wrong club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Stones should be a star under Pep.

Williams will be a good replacement for a year or two. We've played fairly defensively during pre-season so I'd imagine he'd offer us more than Stones would in this style. 

Not that I'm talking shit on Stones because I've bigged him up for the longest time, but I doubt our centre backs will be going on mazy runs and playing 1-2's up the field under Koeman.

Not sure how the team will be shaping up this season, with Koeman playing Deulofeu as a striker in pre-season it might be something like:

Lukaku - Deulofeu 

Bolasie - Barkley - Gueye - Mirallas 

:hmm:

God, we're gonna be so good on FIFA..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I know things could be manipulated, so you have to be careful, but looking at the pictures, Pogba looks really happy to be back at United. Maybe he did want Madrid, but I don't think he's just at United for the money. Looks like he wants to be there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Stones isn't going to be the next Pique, but remember when Pep took Pique back to Barca at a similar age because Fergie rated him less than Johnny Evans.

He's been consistently a top 3 CB in the world ever since (with the exception of 11-12 and 12-13, although he was phenomenal at Euro 2012) and is indispensable to Barca.

Stones is a similar style of player, and has the potential to be top class. Lets wait and see how he develops under a proper coach.

Just realised Fergie let both Pique and Pogba go for basically nothing :fergie


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Seb said:


> Stones isn't going to be the next Pique, but remember when Pep took Pique back to Barca at a similar age because Fergie rated him less than Johnny Evans.
> 
> He's been consistently a top 3 CB in the world ever since (with the exception of 11-12 and 12-13, although he was phenomenal at Euro 2012) and is indispensable to Barca.
> 
> ...


Must suck to be one of the best coaches/managers that ever lived. Highly decorated and whose opinion is still highly worshiped. 

Nah, I get you though. The Pogba one has to hurt more than any due to the the over inflated price they're paying to sign him back.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



CGS said:


> Everton going into full Liverpool mode by signing Yannick Bolaise for £30m
> 
> Unbelievable Jeff


That money will then free Palace to sign Benteke, if they can agree a fee & personal terms.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Seb said:


> Stones isn't going to be the next Pique, but remember when Pep took Pique back to Barca at a similar age because Fergie rated him less than Johnny Evans.


Evans hadn't even made his debut when Pique left. Pique left as he wanted to go back home



> ‘I’ll always be grateful to Sir Alex, who was like a second father to me, for letting me move back to Barcelona. He wanted me to stay and fight for a place, but he understood what Barca meant to me.’


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

*Pique wasn't Pique at Utd tbf. Plus there was just too much competition for CB at the time. He improved ramayically back at Barca, both in play and physical ability. 

Bolasie is great. Him and Deuloefu could be a nightmare pairing on the wings. Worry for Palace though. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



united_07 said:


> Evans hadn't even made his debut when Pique left. Pique left as he wanted to go back home


He made his debut in 2007, so that's false.

He then played 34 games the season after Pique left. So yes, it's fairly clear that Pique was let go for peanuts because Fergie already had Evans as back up to Rio/Vidic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Mikey Damage said:


> edit: sounds like posturing. Insigne isn't a player Arsenal need, anyway. So he's trying to leverage with the wrong club.


arsenal don't need a winger? The only starter you have is Alexis.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Seb said:


> He made his debut in 2007, so that's false.
> 
> He then played 34 games the season after Pique left. So yes, it's fairly clear that Pique was let go for peanuts because Fergie already had Evans as back up to Rio/Vidic.


Should have said premier league debut, he only played one game in the carling cup and one in the champions league, both games he played with the likes of chris eagles and dong fangzhou.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



seabs said:


> *Pique wasn't Pique at Utd tbf. Plus there was just too much competition for CB at the time. He improved ramayically back at Barca, both in play and physical ability.
> 
> Bolasie is great. Him and Deuloefu could be a nightmare pairing on the wings. Worry for Palace though. *


Who have Palace got on the wings now? Just Townsend & Zaha?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



united_07 said:


> Should have said premier league debut, he only played one game in the carling cup and one in the champions league, both games he played with the likes of chris eagles and dong fangzhou.


He spent half the 07-08 season (before Pique left) at Sunderland, playing basically every PL game.

From that and Fergie giving him 34 games the following season, he was clearly happy with him as a back-up, to the extent that Pique went for peanuts.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Paddy McNair and Donald Love is awful business from Sunderland


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Goku said:


> arsenal don't need a winger? The only starter you have is Alexis.


Aside from Alexis;

AOC
Theo
Ramsey
Iwobi
Campbell
Gnabry

Could throw Santi/Wilshere out there if needed. Maybe Insigne would be better than all 8 players, but I don't feel like Arsenal _need_ him. Certainly not like they need a top CF/CB. 

I'm also ready to see Iwobi get an extended look. Looks so promising.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Paddy McNair and Donald Love is awful business from Sunderland


McNair could be a decent signing for them. Love will probably end up in the reserves.

I hope Sunderland come with a bid for Fellaini next.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

But Pique wasn't the world class defender he is now, that United could have got a massive sum for him. He was still just a very talented youngster, with a few league appearances behind him. Add to that it was 2008, so prices weren't that crazy yet - Zidane was still the record. Add to that Pique wanted out and only wanted one club, so there would be no bidding war. United's hands were tied. They'd look pretty mucky if they kept a kid from going back home.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Joel said:


> But Pique wasn't the world class defender he is now, that United could have got a massive sum for him. He was still just a very talented youngster, with a few league appearances behind him. Add to that it was 2008, so prices weren't that crazy yet - Zidane was still the record. Add to that Pique wanted out and only wanted one club, so there would be no bidding war. United's hands were tied. They'd look pretty mucky if they kept a kid from going back home.


Pique walked straight into the Barcelona team and was exceptional from basically the word go. He played every single game in the Champions League winning run. By the middle of his first season, he was a regular starter in a Spain team that had just won Euro 2008. Six months after Fergie sold him.

Fergie had been managing for 35 years at that point, and 50 top level games (albeit half on loan in La Liga) should be enough for him to get a better read on a young player. Pep certainly could see it. Selling him for so little was one of his biggest mistakes as a manager imo (though Pogba was a bigger one as he basically refused to even try him).


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Stones should be a star under Pep.
> 
> Williams will be a good replacement for a year or two. We've played fairly defensively during pre-season so I'd imagine he'd offer us more than Stones would in this style.
> 
> ...


The fact you're likely getting Kone for under 20 million is very good business imo. You'll love him. Especially if you're playing more defensive.



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Paddy McNair and Donald Love is awful business from Sunderland


Was McNair not hailed as the next big thing when he played like 10 games under LVG? :jet8 Apparently the fee for Love is only 500k. So long as he's not our answer at RB because him and Billy Jones as our choices there doesn't fill me with confidence. Papy better be fucking brilliant if we're signing him to come in straight away as the Kone replacement. Really really deflated to be selling him, I love the bloke as much as you can someone who has only played 6 months for the team. Outstanding defender. fuck. In this market and with 3/4 years left on his deal we could easily hold out for more in terms of fee. Or we could have given him a new contract like he was (allegedly) promised, it's not like he didn't earn it.

We won't bid for Fella as Moyes has already said he's out of our price range. Express reckons Januzaj is coming on loan along with these two though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Just read that McNair is going to cost £5 million which could rise another £2 million. Love is going to cost Sunderland £1 million.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

shep, buy Yeldin already.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I wouldn't be against it. Knowing us we'll loan him again in the last week of august


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Kone might not be going to Everton from Sunderland afterall.



> Mark McKay, Kone's agent, has told Sky Sports News HQ tonight: "Lamine will train with Sunderland tomorrow morning and is available for selection for Saturday's Premier League opener against Man City.
> 
> "In the meantime Lamine still awaits the offer of a new contract from the club."


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Even Flow said:


> That money will then free Palace to sign Benteke, if they can agree a fee & personal terms.


:aryep

Of course he'll get the obligatory goal against us that Dwight Gayle used to get I'm sure.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Ah nice to see Everton are following in Liverpool's footsteps in overpaying for average players.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ah nice to see Everton are following in Liverpool's footsteps in overpaying for average players.


Most PL clubs are paying out the arse for average players these days, especially now that the Sky deal has kicked in. Getting Ashley Williams in for a fraction of the Stones fee is good business and they should have sold Lukaku for the 60+ mil and got Benteke in for half of that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

benteke's about half the player though


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Bony feels like the better option anyway, if Everton are willing to do the "sell Lukaku for mega bucks and bring in another PL striker for half the price" business. Could probably get Bony for less than Benteke as well.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Picking between Bony and Benteke is like choosing which parent to fuck.
@Andre , you're an expert in this - who'd you go for?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

:lmao 

that's all i've got


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I rate Benteke. Think he'll do well with any team that will play to his strengths.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Benteke is underrated and underutilized as far as I'm concerned, that a manager puts him in spots that are not his strength does not mean he's bad. He has a lot of upside to a manager that knows how to play to his strengths, cause he's awesome at the things he's good at. Liverpool failed Benteke, not the other way around.. I don't even know why they signed him, cause they don't play his style and I didn't see them changing it for him and they didn't. I hope he gets hired by someone that can actually use him


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Benteke failed at Pool for the same reason Bony failed at City, they're not at that level, where there is more pressure, scrutiny, and higher expectations.

There are lots of examples of this, Bent at Spurs, Keane at Pool, Demba Ba at Chelsea, remember when Arsenal nearly spent £20M on Juan Pablo Angel? That would've gone the same way.

Benteke would be fine for a club who's aim is to get into the top half. Would be bonkers to sell Lukaku for him.

Edit: If Arsenal get Mustafi, that's a fantastic signing. Wenger clearly following MY ADVICE :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I don't think Koeman would be silly enough to actively WANT to sell Lukaku and replace him with Benteke (or Bony). But if Lukaku and his da push hard enough and someone is willing to pay whatever headcase fee Everton would settle for in order to buy Lukaku, then Bony/Benteke is a sound enough replacement. 

I'll believe the Mustafi smoke when he's literally setting fire to a traffic cone outside :claude 's house. Until then...I wait. Anxiously.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

*TBF to Benteke he was very good at Villa when they played to his strength(s?) and built their attack around him. If that happens wherever he goes then he'll score goals. The problem is and why (which most people could forsee) he flopped at Liverpool is because he's not versatile and when you try and shoehorn him into another system he's frankly not very good. I mean Klopp coming in so soon into his run there and clearly deciding from day 1 that he didn't want him there didn't help him at all but it wasn't working anyway and would have continued in the same way, granted likely with a bit more success. I imagine he'd be a good buy for Palace and lets face it, it's not hard to be an upgrade on their current options. Everton buying him or Bony would be a backwards move. It doesn't matter how much you get for Lukaku it's not worth spending it on lesser quality players to push you down the league. Yet that continues to happen (it got Villa relegated last season) and it will continue to have the same impact. The other thing with the Bony's and Benteke's who make these big moves and flop is that they rarely go back to their old selves even after they move away. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Vader said:


> Picking between Bony and Benteke is like choosing which parent to fuck.
> @Andre , you're an expert in this - who'd you go for?


Tbh I would rather fuck yer mar, even though she's probably more Cameron Jerome standard, to put it kindly.

Now Vader either has to defend his mum and call her fit, or admit she looks worse than himself in his avi, but with a bigger cunt afro (what with Vader being the cunt in this situation, clearly). Checkmate motherfucker side.

But yeah, Bony and Benteke are really players who are ideal if you want to build a shit team around to survive, or just push for top 7 at a stretch. Not as big a stretch as Vader's mum, but a stretch none the less.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Benteke is brilliant - he lost a lot of weight and strength at Pool probably because of Klopp's stupid training and diet regimes (maybe Man U should send Rooney there one Summer?).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

@Andre We'll have none of that talk in here, I was nice and respectful. I was merely asking which striker you'd prefer as you're an expert in knowing shit strikers due to Norwich over the past few years. No need for such heinous and visceral nastiness. I am a fine upstanding member of this forum, I expect the same decorum. 








I'd rather fuck my mum, for the record.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

If there was a lie detector wired up to you right now it would look a lot like this:

:jet8

Bony actually showed that he could play in a slick passing side at Swansea, so I guess that's something?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



steamed hams said:


> Benteke is brilliant - he lost a lot of weight and strength at Pool probably because of Klopp's stupid training and diet regimes (maybe Man U should send Rooney there one Summer?).


Maybe if the remaining Villa players also lost some weight, you guys wouldn't have sunk to the Championship so fast :hesk2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Fatties are actually more likely to float, Donnahue, not sink.











(Villa were very dugmeat, though, I agree)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

*Bony just doesn't give a shit anymore, that's his main problem. And at 27 after already making a lot of money I doubt a move to Everton will reinvigorate him. He played for his big move and he got it. He'll likely be a lazy passenger now wherever he goes. *


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



DenAuston said:


> Maybe if the remaining Villa players also lost some weight, you guys wouldn't have sunk to the Championship so fast :hesk2


:damnyou

If anyone needs me I'll be in the Championship thread.

:loweringangle


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Optimistic for Mustafi actually coming to Arsenal. Hopeful for Mahrez, just for a confidence boost. The vibe around the club seems so downtrodden currently. But that move is likely just paper fodder based on rubbish. So breathe will not be held. 


Villa lost to Luton Town in the league cup tonight. Okore had the most pitiful own goal you'll ever see.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Giroud has a higher per 90 goal record (w/o penalties) than any striker arsenal could realistically get. Walcott also has a decent per 90 record, but it can't be relied on because he rarely plays consistently. I think a RW option is more important than striker to add to the additional 10-15 goal tally. Alexis also had a down year. Assuming he'll return to the mean, that should also contribute to goals from wide areas.

They could get Bacca who is very much a poacher, but wouldn't be able to implement the forward play that they can with Giroud, the one-twos and on. But then you have a very young Iwobi probably starting on the wing or a less than reliable Ox.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Mahrez just followed Yaya Sanogo on the Twitter. #soon , brothers. All on board with the Mustafi signing. Happy with that if it goes through.

If he does sign someone like Lacazette then he won't come in and be an immediate first choice ahead of Giroud. Lacazette would be an alternative, but he's not substantially better than Giroud, and he doesn't fit Arsene's system nearly as well (not that he couldn't in time, I suppose). But then how likely is it that Wenger will pay €60million for an alternative? That's a rhetorical question, btw. 

He's in a difficult spot with Giroud and has been for the last three summer windows. Unless the stars align and a true, substantial upgrade becomes available, there's pretty much no chance Wenger shells out sixty million for a striker who isn't clearly better than the one he paid a fifth of that amount for previously. In that case I'd rather he seriously went after a different attacking option (Mahrez) and give Alexis a run at 9, at least until Welbeck comes back.

Unless he does a #madness and signs a winger AND a striker.
















































































































































:hoganars


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763695408010911744
Bloody hell Sissoko is deluded a 26 year old championship player trying to make a move to Real Madrid happen.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



seabs said:


> *Bony just doesn't give a shit anymore, that's his main problem. And at 27 after already making a lot of money I doubt a move to Everton will reinvigorate him. He played for his big move and he got it. He'll likely be a lazy passenger now wherever he goes. *


I reckon he'll pitch up in China in the next couple of years for big money or something. He was class at Swansea but it was always going to be an upward struggle for him to be the main striker at City.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Mourinho has allegedly contacted Youri Tielmans about joining us. 

He's been playing some FM it seems :mj


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

from 2-3 years ago. good policy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*










THE LEGEND IS BACK


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Miss Rafa and him everyday :mj2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

never should've sold Rafa. Darmian is poo and Valencia is Valencia :hoganutd


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

guess what?

fabio sucks too. it's okay.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Man Utd would've won the Champions League in 2010 if Rafael wasn't such a mong. They were a better team than Bayern and Inter.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

The most talented team doesn't always win though. Inter were a well drilled outfit and after beating Barca, I don't think they'd gone to the final to lose to anyone.

Inter had already beaten the best from that Prem that season anyway :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

There's not many more overrated United players going off opinions on here than Rafael. He's about as reckless as a Parkinson's suffering sniper.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

We should have beaten Bayern but we wouldn't have beaten Inter. They were a great team and Rooney never recovered his pre-injury form after Munich.

I don't Rafael was overrated at all. Was genuinely brilliant when we won the league in 2013 and just didn't kick on from there, but he always had the talent. Injuries have been his biggest issue.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

You'd think he was Cafu going off some opinions. Injuries did set him back but he just wasn't a top defender.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Vader said:


> You'd think he was Cafu going off some opinions. Injuries did set him back but he just wasn't a top defender.


United fan(s) on here have compared him to Cafu before, and Fabio to Roberto Carlos.

High up in Ligue 1 is about his level, not surprising to me he ended up there, same for Fabio, in the Championship.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

We lost 8-2 to a team with Fabio playing centre mid. 

Fuck this season and every one before it, basically.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

both of them are better than alberto moreno 
then again a horse with a broken leg is better than alberto moreno


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I don't see why Enrique's contract wasn't renewed, if Liverpool's options were playing a centre midfielder there and Moreno. Under a new manager with game time he might have got his Newcastle/early Liverpool form back.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Liverpool should sign Paul Dummett :cozy


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

these Jose Fonte rumours are hopefully just lazy journalism. do not need a 32 year old CB who is at his level. Phil Jones looks like he's maybe on the outer, couldn't even make the bench ahead of Rojo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Fonte's a good player. More reliable than Jones and Rojo. One of them would have to leave for it to make sense but I wouldn't be complaining.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

*PACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*



















:moyes1


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Bolasie will do great at Everton. As long as Koeman dropkicks him everytime he acts like a tit.

I'd like Fonte at United, he'd likely be 4th choice but he's a mile better than Rojo and far more reliable than Jones. Plus it's always a good thing to have experience in defence.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

bravo to city done apparently

Englands Lion :mj2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765300101971578880
So if we sell Benteke for the price that is going around we will actually be making money this transfer window.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

klopp is insane


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Apparently we've been told to get lost by Monchengladbach in our 20m bid for Mahmoud Dahoud.

Another report linking Chelsea with Jonas Hector and that we might persevere with Moreno. Lol if that turns out to be the case.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Palaces bid for Benteke was rejected :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Think we're probably holding out for a straight £32m tbh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765488408743534593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765489333554049024
Deal will probably happen once Palace remember that they've lost the most league games in 2016 and need gols. Just a little restructuring is needed

Only reason Moreno is being kept around is entirely down to his pace imo. His recovery pace is vital at times, he just needs to stop causing situations where it's needed :side:

Also, a lot of people are blaming him for Walcott's goal at the weekend but I put all the blame for that on Lallana. There is no doubt in my mind that Klopp's orders to Moreno are to rocket up the field at the first sign of a break, there isn't much Moreno can do if someone else gives the ball away in midfield, and Lallana rarely gives the ball away either so he wouldn't have seen that coming

He is a completely brain-dead player though, as you could see for the pelanty, and I worry that Klopp is underestimating just how stupid he is. I've been saying it for a while now that it's not just his football IQ that is low, but also his regular IQ. I don't think you can coach that much stupid out of a person/player


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Pay up or shut up, Palace. Seems obvious we want our money back straight up on what we paid out.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

30 mil for benteke and 20 mil for dahoud.

:duck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Palace should just wait and leak bids for other strikers.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Jedinak at VP tonight to watch the game :trips5


Top fucking signing


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Kaboul to Watford for 3 mil being mooted.

Really really really don't understand this if it happens. It's not even a similar case to Kone where the money is a massive profit in a small space of time, it's about what we paid for Kaboul and he was probably just as important to us as Kone in the run in last year and was probably the better of the two vs City. He's the natural leader in the two and one of our more vocal members on the pitch. Plus he and Defoe and known to get on really well and he seems quite settled here judging on his reaction after we beat chelsea and everton. It's not worth just making our money back when it's going to weaken us significantly and strengthen a rival. Moyes has always said we won't sell until replacements come in but when the name that keeps cropping up is Shane Duffy i'd way rather keep the best cb pairing we've had in...forever really. Plus we've managed to keep him fit since like february and he's had a full pre season under his belt. That and we only have four cbs, one of whom is John Oshea who's getting to the stage where we shouldn't be relying on him (or playing him in midfield but eh). Can this transfer window just be over pls (at least in terms of outgoings)

me if this happens


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

One of the add ons Palace offered us for Benteke included them qualifying for the CL :heyman6 

I know Leicester just won the league and all that, but come on. We are rightfully holding out for at least a straight 30m


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Hmm... What exactly makes it right? He's considered a flop at Liverpool and isn't a starter for his courtry anymore. You can hold out for what you want, but I don't think a right or wrong comes into it.

If I was Palace, I wouldn't be rushing in.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Joel said:


> Hmm... What exactly makes it right? He's considered a flop at Liverpool and isn't a starter for his courtry anymore. You can hold out for what you want, but I don't think a right or wrong comes into it.
> 
> If I was Palace, I wouldn't be rushing in.


I assume we value him at a certain price and wish to at least try and get most of our money back from what we paid a year ago tbh. Plus Klopp seems the sort that wouldn't want him to leave for any less than he's happy with. Maybe 'rightfully' was the wrong word but i was just saying from the club's POV, even though he is a flop, it has only been a year since we paid all that money, can't blame them for holding out TBH.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Mahrez has signed a new deal with leicester through 2020


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

:bjpenn Good for Leicester, glad he's staying.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Mario Gomez joins Wolfsburg for what will likely be about 7 mil euros. Huge deal for them if he can stay fit (like last season and not the season before). That is incredible value. If they can retain Bas Dost as well (sell Kruse imo), then their strike force will get them loads of goals. Keeping Draxler is paramount now because they need as many players that can create chances as possible.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

"Mario Balotelli could move to Wolves or Port Vale following advice from Jose Mourinho"

:denirolol

Gotta love these transfer reports. Mind you, with Wolves willing to spend big under their new owners, it wouldn't surprise me if they were at least interested in him.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



The Batman said:


> "Mario Balotelli could move to Wolves or Port Vale following advice from Jose Mourinho"
> 
> :denirolol
> 
> Gotta love these transfer reports. Mind you, with Wolves willing to spend big under their new owners, it wouldn't surprise me if they were at least interested in him.


I'd say him playing for a high Champs/low PL team that would be willing to put up with his shit and play to his strengths is his level (well unless he stops being a twat). I certainly don't see any top 10 PL team touching a lazy striker with two league goals in as many seasons.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

We should have had the Mustafi deal done within a hour of Liverpool game finishing. Nearly a week later now and we are still dragging our heels over the fee. It feels like Wenger wants the fans to turn on him at this point. Ridiculous


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Remy is being strongly linked with Palace, which obviously puts into question the Benteke move. Considering Remy won't fit Conte's style and he is after other options, Remy will likely be about half that. Tbh I think £23m is marginally overpaying for Benteke, in any circumstance. I highly doubt anyone pays £32m for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Linked with James Rodriguez and Ricardo Rodriguez.



"So they want a Rodriguez do they?"












*Deadline Day*

Chelsea announce...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I hope Barca don't bother with another striker. Arda Turan was an absolute God in the Super Cup games playing in his actual position for a change, and Munir was also extremely good. That's enough cover. Barca can always bring back Deulofeu on the cheap next season as well.

No-one else is needed at the moment. Really don't see the point in Paco Alcacer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Benteke to Palace - £27m up front £5m in add ons (realistic ones apparently).

Well played Liverpool.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

:bjpenn

That's one striker out. I hope we now concentrate on either a LB and/or a CB. A CM too would be nice but maybe unlikely.


----------



## Clungeman (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



The Batman said:


> :bjpenn
> 
> That's one striker out. I hope we now concentrate on either a LB and/or a CB. A CM too would be nice but maybe unlikely.


Left Back is the only position I feel that there's a glaring deficiency now, Moreno is simply too error prone in his defensive work, and Jimmy frigging Milner is the back-up for him! If there's an amazing keeper available at a reasonable price (not Joe Hart...) then I'd go for him, but otherwise I'll be happy with the summer's deals if a first choice left back arrives.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Clungeman said:


> Left Back is the only position I feel that there's a glaring deficiency now, Moreno is simply too error prone in his defensive work, and Jimmy frigging Milner is the back-up for him! If there's an amazing keeper available at a reasonable price (not Joe Hart...) then I'd go for him, but otherwise I'll be happy with the summer's deals if a first choice left back arrives.


Yeah it does look like Lucas is staying for now too unless we bring in any more defensive positions. We were linked with Mustafi earlier with Luis Alberto (remember him lol) going the other way.

I'd expect Karius to get a run if, or should I say when, Mignolet drops his next bunch of clangers.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

beautiful fee for Christian that


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

*Good business all round. Palace get the goals they desperately need, Benteke goes to a club that will allow him to be the player he was at Villa again and Liverpool basically make their money back on him. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

lescott to rangers :wilkins


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Surely we have to splash the cash on a LB I think we've actually made money this summer which is ridiculous considering we are dropping 25 million on a player of Genie's quality.

At this point I wouldn't even care if we broke the club transfer record on getting one.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766389255212007424
Shep :mj2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Fair play to Pool for getting basically 30 million from a lower table club for a striker they A) didn't want and B) just had a shit season. He may end up being a good buy for Palace but they've been mugged right off with that price.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Seb said:


> Fair play to Pool for getting basically 30 million from a lower table club for a striker they A) didn't want and B) just had a shit season. He may end up being a good buy for Palace but they've been mugged right off with that price.


Yeah. Remy would have been just as good for half the price who Conte will try and offlod. He has also performed well at mid/low table sides in QPR, Newcastle and Nice.

It's not as though there was a bidding war afaik or whatever for Benteke, so they didn't need to pay that much. The Sky money obviously means clubs can spend more but throwing money around like that means that Palace can't really strengthen elsewhere.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Re Oumar Niasse: If he likes football, he needs to leave Everton."

Koeman so ruthless :banderas2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Surely we have to splash the cash on a LB *I think we've actually made money this summer* which is ridiculous considering we are dropping 25 million on a player of Genie's quality.
> 
> At this point I wouldn't even care if we broke the club transfer record on getting one.


eh, no

http://www.transfermarkt.com/fc-liverpool/transfers/verein/31/saison_id/2016


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Happy to see Benteke go for near 30 mil. Looking forward to his inevitable goal(s) against us.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

So in the end, we paid about a few million plus wages to relegate Aston Villa

Worth it imo


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Goku said:


> eh, no
> 
> http://www.transfermarkt.com/fc-liverpool/transfers/verein/31/saison_id/2016


For some reason that website doesn't include people like Jerome Sinclair and Sergi Canos, so with the Benteke 30 million we would be making money.

Joel Matip – Schalke – Free
Loris Karius – Mainz – £4.7m
Sadio Mane – Southampton – £30m
Ragnar Klavan – Augbsurg – £4.2m
Alex Manninger – Free Contract
Georginio Wijnaldum – Newcastle – £23m

Spent: £61.9m

Players OUT:
Jordan Rossiter – Rangers – £250k (compensation)
Jerome Sinclair – Watford – £4m
Joao Carlos Teixeira – Porto – £250k (compensation)
Lawrence Vigouroux – Swindon Town – undisclosed
Sergi Canos – Norwich City – £2.5m
Jordon Ibe – Bournemouth – £15m
Martin Skrtel – Fenerbahce – £5.5m
Joe Allen – Stoke City – £13m
Brad Smith – Bournemouth – £6m

Received: £46.5m

http://www.thisisanfield.com/season/liverpool-fc-transfers-season-201617/


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766389255212007424
> Shep :mj2


the fact we put out a statement and kaboul seems like he has legit personal reasons for moving down south makes it hard to begrudge. Once we stopped being ridiculously attacking and just leaving huge chunks of space like we did under advocaat and just became a solid defensive unit he was a rock. the chelsea game was just imperious and it's a real shame to lose him for what's a very nominal fee for his potential ability. Especially to a direct rival like watford who he'll definitely improve. It's still a huge loss to us and im gutted he's going all the same. Means that we need another cb in too, and that's even before this whole kone thing has a definitive end. typical that once we finally get a solid cb pairing it lasts all of 4 months.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

HoL, do you even mathematics, bro?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Wolves continuing to spend big according to these apparent targets:

Luisao - The CB from Benfica, linked with having 60K p/w wages
Ola John
Northwick-Jackson - Loan deal from Man.Utd

Talisca though looking like he'll join Besiktas instead because of work permit issues.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Claudio Bravo on his way to City it seems


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Mustafi deal dead?

Valencia upped the price to 50m pounds.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

50m Euros. They want the price of the release clause.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

oh. so 43m pounds. way to go arsenal. hardballed over 5 million and now you have to pay over the top for the fee. thats well done business.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Apparently WBA have put an asking price of 25 million pounds on Evans in light of the arsenal interest :done


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Valencia don't want to sell and they know Arsenal are desperate because they've pissed around for 2 months and we're into the last week or so of the window.

Sounds like WBA are doing the same. Smart of both of them.

Mustafi is an excellent player and would improve Arsenal as he's better than their all CB's (excluding Kos), but worth 50 Million Euro's he is definitely not.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Valencia won't meet FFP as things stand, I've read, so they would probably have to sell one of Paco or Mustafi.

But 50 mil on Mustafi is ridiculous. Make a 30 mil euro bid for Sule and be done with it. He is going to be elite.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Manquillo having a medical. Seeing as he's A) not Donald Love and B) not Billy Jones i'm okay with this. Also its a loan signing which tends to mean that he'll either be really really good and we'll have no chance of signing him next summer or he'll barely play at all quietly leave once the season is over. obviously hoping for the former. Played 37 games for marseille last year so hopefully that means he's good enough for sunderland

Also talksport saying we've agreed a fee for vincente iborro from sevilla but yknow, talksport. feels like that would be more a signing in the :fellabot mould to play behind defoe as a third midfielder but we're definitely lacking a physical presence and a midfielder who scores so hopefully theres some truth to it


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Iborra is excellent. Can effectively player Defensive Mid, Attacking Mid and Centre Back. Surprised that Sevilla are considering selling him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Iborra has literally just been made Sevilla captain.

Source is Talksport. 

Sorry Shep :hogansun


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768481908745465856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768482104623726592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768483274125639684
idk who this guy is but his twitter bio says he writes for beIN and fourfourtwo. probably a better sauce than talksport

no but shut up seb let me dream (id be surprised because im sure we were linked to him when we still had sam earlier in the summer and the price quoted was closer to 10mil). this is definitely the type of midfielder we should be looking at, at least (as well as signing mvila too)

http://www.marca.com/futbol/sevilla/2016/08/24/57bdcce1468aeb62078b45b1.html

i dont speak spanish so idk if the report says something good but three different sauces suggests the interest is at least genuine


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Óliver Torres about to sign for Porto... :trips5


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

fourfourtwo is like goal.com but less popular, though i don't know about that specific journalist.

marca have an english site, check that later. they're more reliable, but the spanish sites often just repost whatever is being reported in england, which is probably what happened here.

i might be wrong, i just can't see sevilla selling him for that price. or why he would take the step down. maybe sevilla want him out after the penalty miss the other week and iborra himself can't resist working with davey moyes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

tbf if Davie Moyes asked me to play for Sundeland, I probably would drop my other commitments to do so.

However, unlike Iborra I'm no pro and am pretty shit at the fitba.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

after a spell at sunderland under the tutelage davey moyes i'm sure you would be ready to move to spain and take the fourth spot on mount rushmore :msn

either that or end up at chelsea :joel2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Chambers is expected to go out on loan. Which almost certainly makes me think that Arsene is bringing in another CB. No way he sends one out, without bringing one in. If Kos or Holding goes down, he literally has no one else to play there short of The Coq.

Lucas Perez to Arsenal? Never heard of him. DeportivLOL. Coming in on the cheap? Maybe he will be goods? Youtube videos suggest he's world class, and on the level of all elite forwards. God Bless these Youtube videos.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Perez isn't even an upgrade on Giroud. Strange signing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Shepard said:


> Manquillo having a medical. Seeing as he's A) not Donald Love and B) not Billy Jones i'm okay with this. Also its a loan signing which tends to mean that he'll either be really really good and we'll have no chance of signing him next summer or he'll barely play at all quietly leave once the season is over. obviously hoping for the former. Played 37 games for marseille last year so hopefully that means he's good enough for sunderland


Don't remember too much from him whilst he was on loan to us TBH, but he had a couple of solid game IIRC. Didn't get too much of a chance and we did end his loan early. He was mainly used as cover though for the first half of 2014 and never really used again until we sent him back.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Seb said:


> Perez isn't even an upgrade on Giroud. Strange signing.


*I imagine he'd be back up to Giroud which they need because atm they have no one. Welbeck would be just fine but he's been injured pretty much his entire run and I think sadly Wenger doesn't look at him as a Striker. Walcott a) isn't a striker and b) is totally washed now.

Honestly Giroud should just fuck off away from Arsenal and go somewhere that would actually appreciate him. Then let all these deluded Arsenal fans see the kind of Striker they'd get to replace him. *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Jan Mat to Watford. Krul and SDJ to Ajax. Pretty much our entire team from last year has been PURGED :fellabot2 :gun:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



seabs said:


> *I imagine he'd be back up to Giroud which they need because atm they have no one. Welbeck would be just fine but he's been injured pretty much his entire run and I think sadly Wenger doesn't look at him as a Striker. Walcott a) isn't a striker and b) is totally washed now.
> 
> Honestly Giroud should just fuck off away from Arsenal and go somewhere that would actually appreciate him. Then let all these deluded Arsenal fans see the kind of Striker they'd get to replace him. *


I think it's just because of the feeling that Arsenal, particularly amongst their fans, need a top class striker, and Giroud isn't quite there. Aguero, Ibra, Lukaku, Kane, Vardy, Sturridge, Costa. That's seven clubs with a better goalscorer. As you said, Welbeck is a crock and Walcott is washed.

Perez would be fine as back-up. I think I posted on here a while ago I wanted Barca to get him as a bench option.

Instead they're going for Alcacer, who is a much better player, better than Giroud as well, and someone who Arsenal could have gone for. Bacca was another, who's conversion rate in the last two years is probably as good as anyone in Europe, imagine him getting actual service from Ozil. I'm sure Arsenal could have paid higher wages for Gameiro than Atleti as well.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Seb said:


> Perez isn't even an upgrade on Giroud. Strange signing.


 @Seb I was going to ask you about this Perez guy as i know nothing about him

The question has already been answered


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*










utterly amazing window we've had. absolutely killed it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Spurs have apparently bid for Zaha and he wants to leave. Don't think that makes any sense for anyone involved.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

I hope Palace rinse Levy of as much money as possible, the sweaty bald fuck.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Rowdy Yates said:


> @Seb I was going to ask you about this Perez guy as i know nothing about him
> 
> The question has already been answered


Well , he scored 17(1 pen) in La Liga for Deportivo who finished 15th while scoring a total of 45 goals. Maybe with a better team and players like Ozil feeding him the ball he could end up scoring a good amount for Arsenal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Phew. Absolutely ecstatic at the signing of Eduardo. The 3rd keeper slot has always been problematic for us and probably has held us back a little, but it looks like we may have finally solved it. Now I don't think there will be anything stopping us from winning the title. We can now finally mix it up with the best in Europe again (Y)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Hilario was the GOAT #3 tbf. Hard to replace.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Imagine if we actually signed Zaha for £15,000,000. Shambles.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Rowdy Yates said:


> @Seb I was going to ask you about this Perez guy as i know nothing about him
> 
> The question has already been answered


Personally I would rate Borja Baston higher, who Swansea just bought. He's also much younger.

I really think Arsenal should have gone hard for Carlos Bacca. They could have even gone for Paco Alcacer who instead will now sit on the Barca bench.

Mustafi though, whilst overpriced, is a legit brilliant signing, there aren't many defenders in the PL better than him. He's certainly been way above Bailly up to this point.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kos, Mustafi and Xhaka is quite possibly the best defensive combination Arsenal have had since I started following the club nine years ago. Very formidable defensively.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Erik. said:


> Imagine if we actually signed Zaha for £15,000,000. Shambles.


Zaha is 1/10 to stay at Palace at SkyBet, so I think it's a relative certainty he'll stay in the south.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Rugrat said:


> Zaha is 1/10 to stay at Palace at SkyBet, so I think it's a relative certainty he'll stay in the south.


Good decision all round. He can continue doing fuck all at Palace whilst we look at different targets. I always thought it may have just been his agent hoping for a bigger deal all round for Zaha, considering word is out that Townsend is on 70,000 a week and he's only on 35,000


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

So Zouma may be going to Schalke on loan :bjpenn

The future of our defence who has shown massive potential being sent out on loan :bjpenn

We only have Terry and Cahill as centre backs right now :bjpenn

We have 5 first team defenders and one of those made their debut in the League Cup midweek :bjpenn


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

why the fuck would Chelsea loan him out? he was superb before his injury.


also on a sidenote, my fellow footballing bretheren - watch Jean Claude Van Johnson, it's fantastic.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Apparently the loan may also have an option to buy


----------



## Block3105 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Are arsenal gonna do any business? Fuck me their as shite as the scouse


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Joel said:


> So Zouma may be going to Schalke on loan :bjpenn
> 
> The future of our defence who has shown massive potential being sent out on loan :bjpenn
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Apparently chadli to west brom isn't a loan and a fee has been agreed

Would be a club record for brom


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chatter Arsenal isn't done. Possibly a forward. 

I don't buy it. I can't see Arsene spending anymore.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

doubt it. you've got Giroud, Perez and Welbeck whenever he's back again, plus Sanchez and Walcott who can play centrally


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

*Slimani to Leicester seems set to be done now. Think he'll be a great buy for them and replace Okazaki seamlessly. Was brilliant for Lisbon last season. Should compliment Vardy nicely, good hold up play and clinical finisher in the box, especially off crosses. Seems that Ranieri lost faith in a Vardy/Musa partnership after 1 game though but Musa will get plenty of game time as the season goes on and could even be used to play Albrighton's role. They should do well again as long as they can keep that back 5 together. 

Moyes could be on the verge of some tremendous business if he gets both Iborra and Hart in. Hart would be an odd move but he doesn't seem to have any other options right now with Koeman saying he has no interest in him. 

Chelsea spending £24m on Marcos Alonso and loaning Zouma out :mj4

Barca have some mad depth now with Alcacer joining. Alcacer, Turan, Gomes, Denis Suarez, Rafinha and Munir all in reserve. Pretty sure a reserve team of Cillisen/Vidal/Mascherano/Mathieu/Digne/Rafinha/Gomes/Suarez/Turnan/Alcacer/Munir would be challenging for 4th in La Liga with a decent European run. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

munir will go to valencia as part of the deal. adrien silva also moving with slimani to leicester. boufal joins southampton for 16 mil.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Would rather Barca spent that money on a top RB like Mario Gaspar than another striker. Vidal and Roberto are good, but both are converted.

Ignacio Camacho to WBA is bonkers. For me, he's better than Casemiro. What a waste.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Riviere could finally be leaving Newcastle, albeit on loan. :yay Osasuna are looking the unfortunate team to purchase him.

We've (Newcastle) have had an extremely busy transfer windows with incoming's and outgoing's that, if it wasn't for nufc.com, I'd struggle to keep up to date with whose arriving and departing. On the departure link, Tiote looks set to leave the club although he's apparently failed two medicals at Galatasaray.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

is one of the medicals seeing whether or not he's a competent footballer?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Hart has agreed to join Torino on loan 

They'll finalise the details, medical etc. on Tuesday. I don't really watch Serie A, but Torino seems a really drastic step down considering they finished 12th last season. I guess with Forster and Butland being as good as they are, he kinda had to do this though to get first team football.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Big Sam must be delighted with that news. He's now got the excuse to travel to Italy every couple of weeks and I imagine his expenses will be paid for by the FA. Lucky git.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

surprised bigger italian clubs didn't come in for hart. Napoli and Roma are really hurting in the GK department.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

So apparently Arsenal are going to allow Jack Wilshire to leave on loan unk

http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11670/10557662/arsenal-to-allow-jack-wilshere-to-leave-club-on-loan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

if that's true :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread.  MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Surprised Oliver Burke going to RB Leipzig TBH, £13m, too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



The Batman said:


> Surprised Oliver Burke going to RB Leipzig TBH, £13m, too.


is he any good?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

this window has become really boring

can we please sign a fucking left back


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Goku said:


> is he any good?


Considered one of the top Scottish talents in a long time TBH and has made excellent progress since being in the Forest first team. Thought he'd be snapped up by a PL club and i know Bayern were linked with him too.



King Kenny said:


> this window has become really boring
> 
> can we please sign a fucking left back


We were linked with Christian Fuchs last week. It says something when we still haven't signed a LB when we are sticking a midfielder there to cover the fact that our current LB can't defend.

We have been linked with Germio/Brazil forward Luan today too, but that was in The Sun, so. Balotelli may also finally be going to Palermo. Would love to see the fee for that if/when it goes through. What a nightmare.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

So, that Balotelli link is to buy not loan? Please just take the money.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/foot...rmo-gets-closer-and-he-gets-a-parking-ticket/

*Mario Balotelli hosts emotional goodbye dinner as move to Palermo gets closer… and he gets a parking ticket*

LEL.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Not sure what to make of Wilshere going on loan. He hasn't played much over the last few seasons. Could be good for him. 

I will be pissed if sell Gnabry to Bayern, though. He's a budding player with the signs of being top class. He needs to stay, and be given an opportunity. I feel like he could be better than Theo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Bastian is still talking up staying at Utd in the press...



> *BASTIAN 'DREAMING' OF UTD FUTURE *
> 
> Bastian Schweinsteiger is still dreaming of playing for Manchester United and says he has no problems with manager Jose Mourinho. Mourinho has made it clear that the midfielder is not part of his plans and he has not featured so far this season. But, speaking ahead of his last game with Germany, he said: “My absolute dream would be to play for Manchester United and help them reach their goals. "I have had conversations (with the club) and I have no problem with Jose Mourinho, he has explained the situation to me from his perspective. "We have to wait to see what happens in September and October and how things will develop, but I will definitely not stop playing football. "It would be a dream to once more show the fans what I can do."


Bastian, just stop. even with Fellaini's injury, we still have Carrick, Herrera, Schneiderlin and Blind ahead of you. leave pls :hoganutd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

GOOD GUY BASTIAN happy to honour his contract and be ready for the club when called upon, keeping himself fit and ready whilst inferior players are selected over him, instead of sulking.

No surprise such integrity is shown by a player who has won it all and is far more decorated than anyone else in the squad. Setting a great example to the younger players.

Meanwhile UNITED CABBAGES wanting him gone for pretty much no reason except that he went to watch his girlfriend play tennis whilst he was injured. 










When it's not Bastian being ROUNDED ON by United fans, it's the second most decorated player in the squad, CLUB LEGEND, captain, and soon to be record goalscorer THE ROON.

:no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*










cannot deal with this :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Joe Hart to Torino on loan is just, weird. I know he wants to play football and all that, but still. Unless he just wanted a move abroad in the meantime/had no other definate offers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

torino or sunderland?

mihajlovic or moyes?

turin or tyneside?

im surprised by the amount of vitriol the move has received. to me, it's utterly fascinating. it would've been so easy for him to sit on the bench, or to move to another premier league club. instead, it's a massive challenge, and he's giving it a go.

thought the british papers calling torino minnows was typically pathetic of them. a proud history with great supporters who are loyal through thick and thin. have a unique friendship with city too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Yeah, it seems like he's taking the 'playing abroad challenge' whilst he has the opportunity and seeing if it's for him or not, plus as he's only on loan, that's a bonus for him as he has commitments to stay beyond the season when i'm sure more opportunities will arise. Just something i didn't think i'd see TBH.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Something must have gone on with Schweinsteiger for him to be frozen out - something that none of us are aware of. Which is why I'm not gonna give him or Mourinho any shit as we've no idea who's at fault.

In better news, Sergio THUGuero has been charged with violent conduct. Little ******.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Vader said:


> *Something must have gone on with Schweinsteiger for him to be frozen out* - something that none of us are aware of. Which is why I'm not gonna give him or Mourinho any shit as we've no idea who's at fault.
> 
> In better news, Sergio THUGuero has been charged with violent conduct. Little ******.


Yeah something is amiss here. Regardless, the debacle is a shame...really wanted Bastian to see out his career and retire in grace with United. (when he signed that is.)

Chelsea want to re-sign David Luiz for 32M£.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Sakho has turned down loan moves to Stoke and West Brom. Klopp still wants him but wants him to get game time over the season.

Aston Villa sign Jonathan Kodjia from Bristol City for £15m too. Fees keep rising
in the Championship.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

It's total bullshit what they have given Conte this summer. I hope we walks out. He doesn't deserve this trash.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

^marcos alonso is actually decent fwiw. he looked very good playing for us two years ago, probably why we couldn't sign him back on a permanent despite him still liking us and tweeting about our matches. just fior asked for like 10+ mil and diakite and we signed pva for 2 instead. albeit im aware playing for sunderland and chelsea are very very different things but he's had two years as a first team regular for fiorentina which i imagine has helped and can play on the left of a 3 back as well as in a traditional 4 at lb or wing back. plus his STATS look decent










he's not the quickest (vividly remember deulofeu having his life in one game but that also being his one poor game in half a season) but he's very good in possession and with crossing etc. 

iborra deal dying last minute is a shame, mason going to hull over us is fine considering if we'd paid like 12+ million for him i'd have flipped. don't really think hart was a serious option for us when Vito is only out for 3 months, we have Pickford who is really highly rated and has kind of done the loan thing in all the leagues and played over 100 senior games. he looked good in the southampton game until the goal and it makes more sense to bring in a keeper who we can call on if needed but is ultimately going to be third choice by the time the season ends (or even january comes) and actually give pickford the chance to cement himself as our no 1 keeper 

lequipe reckon we're paying 20 mil euros for someone called ndong from lorient. slightly skeptical seeing as we're sunderland and stuff but yknow. tremendous name, especially since we already have gooch. knowing us we're probably selling kone to fund it despite not signing an adequate cb replacement. im kinda bored with deadline day now so im glad im working late tomorrow and will miss the whole circus it's become. we should still sign a striker of sorts in case defoe breaks, especially now borini is apparently out for three months. 

https://www.theguardian.com/football/picture/2016/aug/30/david-squires-on-the-transfer-window

squires is always relevant but this is particularly great


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Chelsea bidding for Luiz :lmao

Amazing stuff


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Isco to Spurs is on according to ITK. Just wait for Levy to offer him a zero hours contract and queue jump at Sugar Hut.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

if wilshere really is turning down a loan to juve for palace he's a typical lazy dumbass english footballer. 

should be a no brainer


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



CGS said:


> Chelsea bidding for Luiz :lmao
> 
> Amazing stuff


:CENA

What is it with English clubs and wanting to buy back players they sold a couple seasons ago?



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> *If wilshere really is turning down a loan to juve for palace* he's a typical lazy dumbass english footballer.
> 
> should be a no brainer


Please tell me that's not true? fpalm

Although to be fair, would Wilshere really be guaranteed a first team place at Juventus?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Palace have potentially got a pretty good team there, at least in an attacking sense, if Pardiola can fit all the pieces together. 

Cabaye, Wilshere(?), Zaha, Townsend, Remy and Benteke. They could do some damage.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

the luiz news has killed me :lmao

be true plz


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> if wilshere really is turning down a loan to juve for palace he's a typical lazy dumbass english footballer.
> 
> should be a no brainer


why would wilshire leave arsenal on loan to go to a midfield that's even more difficult to break into?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



Goku said:


> why would wilshire leave arsenal on loan to go to a midfield that's even more difficult to break into?


exactly. atleast if he goes on loan to Palace as long as he's fit he'll be starting. now thats a no brainer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Pogba back to Utd
Luiz back to Chelsea(?)

Suarez back to Liverpool soon then


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Balotelli with another loan move by the looks of it 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Adebayor may be going to Fulham.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



The Batman said:


> Balotelli with another loan move by the looks of it 8*D


I thought that was a perma move to Nice?

Lel Adebayor. Good deal for Fulham though


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*

Stoke City to make an announcement shortly.

They have signed Bony on loan.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. MONEY CAN BUY YOU STONES*



CGS said:


> I thought that was a perma move to Nice?


Oh is it, i did read loan this morning. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...pools-mario-balotelli-poised-transfer-8737241

Considering he's also in the final year of his contract, so if it's a loan, he's gone anyway for all intents and purposes. Still, what a disaster. Just get him out.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. SIDESHOW BOB RETURNS (maybe)*

Jack Wilshere may be going to Bournemouth.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. SIDESHOW BOB RETURNS (maybe)*

Wilshere to Bournemouth just sounds so weird to hear. Should do him good being a much bigger fish in a small pond though. Just depends on whether or not he can stay fit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. SIDESHOW BOB RETURNS (maybe)*

Need a new team, guys. Can't be a top team as I don't want to be accused of glory hunting.

Help pls.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. SIDESHOW BOB RETURNS (maybe)*

Luiz coming back to Chelsea :trips8

Sissoko to Everton, possibly £30m in five installments according to SSN. Great fee for us if that goes through although I hate selling players on deadline day. Presumably Atsu was brought in in anticipation of this though


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. SIDESHOW BOB RETURNS (maybe)*



Joel said:


> Need a new team, guys. Can't be a top team as I don't want to be accused of glory hunting.
> 
> Help pls.


Liverpool :klopp2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. SIDESHOW BOB RETURNS (maybe)*

nice that Jack is going to get introduced to his future Arsenal manager by playing for him at Bournemouth.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2016 Summer Transfer Thread. SIDESHOW BOB RETURNS (maybe)*

chelsea just have to be taking the piss at this point


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

BOBBACK

http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2016/08/david-luiz-move-agreed.html

Couldn't they have found someone better?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> BOBBACK
> 
> http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2016/08/david-luiz-move-agreed.html
> 
> Couldn't they have found someone better?


Yes. Definitely.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Tbf to Chelsea, the prem's entertainment value just went up half a notch.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nearly 70 million on Marcos Alonso and David Luiz. Could have got Bartra and Adriano for less than 7 million.

:robben2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cannot believe Chelsea are re-signing David Luiz. :nikkilol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wilshere to Bournemouth :bjpenn

His best friend is down there, so. He's just got to stay fit.

Not sure how Marcus Alonso has developed, but found that a strange signing for the price.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Nearly 70 million on Marcos Alonso and David Luiz. Could have got Bartra and Adriano for less than 7 million.
> 
> :robben2


60*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sideshow Bob returning to the Premier League :mark: I have missed that man's moments of madness. Really weird signing for Chelsea though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so who's talking jol down from the ledge?

just wait till they resign lukaku in the winter


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Balotelli to Nice is on a perma; free transfer.

What a 'mare.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> 60*


I'll take your word on that, I thought I read it was 38 and 28 with add ons included.

I'm sure you feel much better knowing it was only 60 though :brodgers


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

off twitter. Chelsea:

Hired Jose
Sacked Jose
Signed Matic
Sold Matic
Signed Luiz
Hired Jose
Signed Matic
Sold Luiz
Sacked Jose
Signed Luiz

Edit: And Cuadrado is on a 3 year loan :lmao So they basically recouped 6.8 mil of the 31 they paid for him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> I'll take your word on that, I thought I read it was 38 and 28 with add ons included.
> 
> I'm sure you feel much better knowing it was only 60 though :brodgers


Pretty sure Alonso is a max of £24m and Luiz is a max of £35m.

I don't have much of a feeling on it. Why would I, an avid BORO fan care about Chelsea's dealings? :shrug


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I don't have much of a feeling on it. Why would I, an avid BORO fan care about Chelsea's dealings? :shrug


Imagine if I had told you this time last year, after recently winning the league, that a year later David Luiz would be at Chelsea and Jose Mourinho wouldn't.

:terry


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Emenalo is taking the piss


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching deadline day on BBC RB, Chris Sutton could have an argument in an empty room lol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

slimani to Leicester done

club record fee


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Chelsea transfer committee is officially worse than Arsenal..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We got an hour to at least sign a LB

:fingerscrossed























































:maisie3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

robson kanu to the baggies


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Really glad that I've been able to avoid the majority of the tedious transfer deadline hearsay for the last couple of days. Going to try and avoid the rest of it until all of the business is done.



Goku said:


> tbf if Davie Moyes asked me to play for Sundeland, I probably would drop my other commitments to do so.
> 
> However, unlike Naismith I'm no pro, although we're both pretty shit at the fitba.


I wish Naismith had your mentality :hoganinbred

I also edited the second part, because yeah.



Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Emenalo is taking the piss


It's baffling how he has his position at Chelsea, let alone how he has had it for so long. Mickey Mouse cv as a player and a coach. Probably just because he's a yes man for Roman to order around. Disappointed you didn't call him a FRAUD tbh.



The Batman said:


> Watching deadline day on BBC RB, Chris Sutton could have an argument in an empty room lol.


He's an aloof bore and a knob. Any time he's on Radio Norfolk for match coverage he makes it borderline unlistenable. Mr. Contrarian opinion. He's slightly better than Danny Mills, which essentially means he's bad.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tottenham have matched Everton's bid for Sissoko.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

he'll pick spurs surely


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771073266215710720
Sissoko to Spurs done, apparently.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771096919670198272
Ignored Koeman's calls as well apparently


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Went missing for 90 minutes...............bit like last season for 30 odd games? :side:

Markovic to Sporting on loan is all our business today. Moreno/Milner it is then until Jan at least. :maisie3



Andre said:


> He's an aloof bore and a knob. Any time he's on Radio Norfolk for match coverage he makes it borderline unlistenable. Mr. Contrarian opinion. He's slightly better than Danny Mills, which essentially means he's bad.


If he was a member on here, i'd do him for being a poor gimmick poster. I know he's just telling it like it is in his own opinion, but fucking hell it's every bloody time someone has an opinion, he has to conflict it in such an absurd way.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice, it seems, is the place for players with an attitude problem coming from the Premier League. Though I don't think they can save Balotelli like they did Ben Arfa.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

V. Skybox said:


> Nice, it seems, is the place for players with an attitude problem coming from the Premier League. Though I don't think they can save Balotelli like they did Ben Arfa.


They have a different manager now too than what Ben Arfa had. Seems like an owner signing TBH.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:mj2

Milner being our first choice LB for the season


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mangala running scared knowing :ibra was 10 days away


Isco to Malaga was my favourite rumour of the day. Dust off that legendary number 22 shirt.

EDIT: Shep you bastard :hogansun


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sissoko has been fucking Newcastle for years, fucks Everton tonight and will unquestionably fuck Spurs for that ridiculous fee. What a slut.

Chelsea business has been so strange although I think Luiz is better than he's made out to be. I would have thought they would have kept Cuadrado as an option at wing back, eapecially with Alonso coming in.

Good to see Hull getting some bodies in. Should stabilise them and give them a chance.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

can someone explain the cuadrado deal? 3 year loan for 5 mil euros till his contract ends seems beyond retarded.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's not a great deal, but there is an appearance trigger to make it permanent. I'm not sure how high or low that number is though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it's a very strange deal, surely Juve could've afforded him

has been an interesting window all up

Luiz back to Chelsea tho :lol


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Didn't they also do this with Crespo and Torres too. Loan them out until contract end. Why don't they just sell them. Probably just out-negotiated.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771279959427944449
@Joel @Curry @Rockhead

:robben2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"£38m" - Pure lies. Stopped listening after that. A bitter Frenchman, who seems to want some attention.




























































Luiz is well shit though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It was the host who mentioned 38 million, not the French guest :brodgers

I've seen 30, 34 and 38 all thrown around by different parts of the UK press, depends whom you want to believe. Don't really see why it matters. Shit signing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Numbers matter! :armfold

Tbh, I expect Luiz to do what he did last time. Have some games that are 8/10 and then follow it up with a 2/10. He doesn't do average. I'd say Conte is a great coach to finally discipline him, but he's 29 now, he is what he is.

The bright side is he's probably better than Cahill, imo and he brings a bit of character to the side, which has been lacking. He fights for most of the game even when he's having one of his 2/10s. He obviously knows the club and he's not young enough to get in the way of the returning Christensen next year.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Momo Sissoko could he heading back to the PL :maisie

That game he had at the Nou Camp for us roud


----------



## tssb2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Lucas Perez will be a great signing, if not only to put a bit of pressure on Giroud to earn his place


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771877823573286912
Well someone is upset he didn't get any transfer fee.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Another summer of tremendous work put in by Kiz #ThankYouKiz


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771877823573286912
> Well someone is upset he didn't get any transfer fee.


:lmao He would have been available for free next year anyways. Wasn't the fucking £30m+ that he earned enough over the summer enough for him?


----------

